# New Ewaranon video



## Lightseeker (Nov 1, 2021)

Our favourite knot-tier is back. What he seems to be hinting at is that not Tartarians were responsible for the magnificent architecture everywhere, but hybrids/giants.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHMycEBa8Lg_


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks for posting.

I have a bad feeling about him, though. He may be controlled opposition. Whatever the case, I don't like his style and the way he frames things, including mixing history with flat earth.


----------



## Lightseeker (Nov 1, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> I have a bad feeling about him, though. He may be controlled opposition. Whatever the case, I don't like his style and the way he frames things, including mixing history with flat earth.



The fact that he is reticent about revealing his identity and his sources makes him hardly a trustworthy figure. He does have interesting ideas that somehow seem logical.


----------



## Wanderer (Nov 2, 2021)

I agree that the Ewar character is sketchy, and he may very well go in some bizarre direction (i.e. Q nonsense) in an attempt to discredit all the ideas he's presented. He actually talks about Tesla and others being controlled ops in one of his videos and I couldn't help but think that maybe he was also describing himself. Nonetheless, I find his videos thought provoking and well presented, and they've sent me down paths that I would not have otherwise gone down, so I'll continue watching.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lightseeker (Nov 2, 2021)

Wanderer said:


> I agree that the Ewar character is sketchy, and he may very well go in some bizarre direction (i.e. Q nonsense) in an attempt to discredit all the ideas he's presented. He actually talks about Tesla and others being controlled ops in one of his videos and I couldn't help but think that maybe he was also describing himself. Nonetheless, I find his videos thought provoking and well presented, and they've sent me down paths that I would not have otherwise gone down, so I'll continue watching.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Deez Ewaranon, we ah told...


----------



## alltheleaves (Nov 2, 2021)

I like this series. Even ops have truths. A mirror site with all of his videos and a collection of book/pdfs on the shape of our system. The new video is #8 in the video list when clicking through the list via the URL link.

Not too much new. Great flood, lost books of the bible, big trees, and giants.


_View: https://archive.org/details/hidden-history-of-earth_


----------



## Apollonius (Nov 2, 2021)

These days, I think I should make a documentary called The Lost History of the Concave Earth 

Meanwhile, the person called Ewaranon is a fraud who steals the informations presented by other researchers and does not give any reference to those researchers. He has many fake names, Elijah Castle is one of them.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdVlFOBbCJA_


----------



## alltheleaves (Nov 2, 2021)

Apollonius said:


> These days, I think I should make a documentary called The Lost History of the Concave Earth
> 
> Meanwhile, the person called Ewaranon is a fraud who steals the informations presented by other researchers and does not give any reference to those researchers. He has many fake names, Elijah Castle is one of them.
> 
> ...



Who has the time and motivation to do these kinds of lame hit pieces?

Having two differently named channels?

That's proof of what?

He does mention the lost books of the bible. Those that didnt make the cut.

The First Book of Esdras; The Second Book of Esdras; Tobit; Judith; The Rest of the Chapters of the Book of Esther; The Wisdom of Solomon; Ecclesiasticus or the Wisdom of Jesus son of Sirach; Baruch; A Letter of Jeremiah; The Song of the Three; Daniel and Susanna; Daniel, Bel, and the Snake; The Prayer of Manasseh; The First Book of the Maccabees; The Second Book of the Maccabees.

5Mb 1970 book. London.Pdf download


----------



## Volos (Nov 2, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> What he seems to be hinting at is that not Tartarians were responsible for the magnificent architecture everywhere, but hybrids/giants.


I don't watch this channel but in fact the old "tartarian" buildings had huge entrances and utility rooms. But I think the giants went extinct much earlier, probably killed by the armed arm of the Catholic Church, the Jesuits.


----------



## Mortal (Nov 2, 2021)

Volos said:


> I don't watch this channel but in fact the old "tartarian" buildings had huge entrances and utility rooms. But I think the giants went extinct much earlier, probably killed by the armed arm of the Catholic Church, the Jesuits.


The only anomaly I can find is a replaced piece in the middle from the left door. Anomaly as the rest of the planks are all one piece as far as I can see. So maybe there was something to open the door and if I go full Sherlock I can also see a filled round hole where once a lock was.


----------



## Starman (Nov 3, 2021)

Enjoyed this Ewaranon video, same as I did all his other videos.  He's a great storyteller, knows how to keep his audience held in rapture with his messianic voice. You're either enthralled, or you don't like his commanding approach and want to turn him off.  You've also got to like the accompaniment of his background cosmic music loop.  As well, you've got to flow with his subject matter and not get upset if he's espousing something you disagree with.

I like it all, mostly because it helps open my heart and experience wonderment.  Who knows what the truth of the matter is.  I mostly want to drift along in a dream state and feel my way around.  I'm discriminating enough not to have to sign on to any of his assumptions, but just listen and ponder.

I do think he's on a good track of unraveling the hidden meaning of scripture in regards to the flood reset, the result of messing with genetics by the Nephilim, and how we are today treading on similar ground.  I like his use of the name 'Prometheans,' as those among us who have a plan to take over the world and mess with a gene altered humanity.  I'm also with him on the likelihood there were giant trees and giant beings that once roamed the earth, and that the trees were cut down before the flood, perhaps so that the giants couldn't climb the trees and save themselves from the high waters!!  He quotes scripture to account for this detail.


----------



## alltheleaves (Nov 3, 2021)

Starman said:


> Enjoyed this Ewaranon video, same as I did all his other videos.  He's a great storyteller, knows how to keep his audience held in rapture with his messianic voice. You're either enthralled, or you don't like his commanding approach and want to turn him off.  You've also got to like the accompaniment of his background cosmic music loop.  As well, you've got to flow with his subject matter and not get upset if he's espousing something you disagree with.
> 
> I like it all, mostly because it helps open my heart and experience wonderment.  Who knows what the truth of the matter is.  I mostly want to drift along in a dream state and feel my way around.  I'm discriminating enough not to have to sign on to any of his assumptions, but just listen and ponder.
> 
> I do think he's on a good track of unraveling the hidden meaning of scripture in regards to the flood reset, the result of messing with genetics by the Nephilim, and how we are today treading on similar ground.  I like his use of the name 'Prometheans,' as those among us who have a plan to take over the world and mess with a gene altered humanity.  I'm also with him on the likelihood there were giant trees and giant beings that once roamed the earth, and that the trees were cut down before the flood, perhaps so that the giants couldn't climb the trees and save themselves from the high waters!!  He quotes scripture to account for this detail.


The Olympic Torch relates to Prometheans who stole fire from the Gods. Perhaps the apparent withering of the Olympics has something to do with a Spiritual Battle.


----------



## Liberated Collective (Nov 3, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> I have a bad feeling about him, though. He may be controlled opposition. Whatever the case, I don't like his style and the way he frames things, including mixing history with flat earth.


But the earth is absolutely without a doubt not a globe friend. If you looked at information without the preconceived ideas that have been pounded into your brain since you were crawling, you would see there is no curvature, and the sun and moon circle overhead.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 3, 2021)

Liberated Collective said:


> But the earth is absolutely without a doubt not a globe friend. If you looked at information without the preconceived ideas that have been pounded into your brain since you were crawling, you would see there is no curvature, and the sun and moon circle overhead.



I prefer the concave earth model.

Empiricism is good but it has its limits.


----------



## Liberated Collective (Nov 3, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> I prefer the concave earth model.


Whatever it is, its not a globe, like all things in nature, and a magnetic field, torroidal would be the best way to describe it, as above, so below. We have sun and moon, these are controlled by the coil like rotation of the undersun. Anyways, sorry for deviating from post topic.

Your added part, true, and we only can percieve of a small portion of this reality as as a whole. Why science is wholly wrong as well actually, no research into the unphysical properties of our realm, juat science fiction quantum bs to funnel more research into the search for unicorns.


----------



## alltheleaves (Nov 3, 2021)

Liberated Collective said:


> Whatever it is, its not a globe, like all things in nature, and a magnetic field, torroidal would be the best way to describe it, as above, so below. We have sun and moon, these are controlled by the coil like rotation of the undersun. Anyways, sorry for deviating from post topic.
> 
> Your added part, true, and we only can percieve of a small portion of this reality as as a whole. Why science is wholly wrong as well actually, no research into the unphysical properties of our realm, juat science fiction quantum bs to funnel more research into the search for unicorns.


And we know what they do to unicorns...


----------



## Ilmarinen (Nov 4, 2021)

Apollonius said:


> These days, I think I should make a documentary called The Lost History of the Concave Earth
> 
> Meanwhile, the person called Ewaranon is a fraud who steals the informations presented by other researchers and does not give any reference to those researchers. He has many fake names, Elijah Castle is one of them.
> 
> ...




Here is Elijah Castles reply to your and fpv angels accusations which both are just one liner verbal bashing without one single intelligent line of reasoning.  At least this guy has clearly made some effort to put together these ideas which are open source material for everybody. Only a full blown communist would suggest one should not be able to make a living with ones art.  If you dont like it don't buy it. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkYV6R5wpXc  

This is FPV angels idea of explaining this paradigm:
"Oh people of the world, how we have been duped, how we have been divided, conquered and grouped, You know 0 gravity to be a lie, so ask yourself, what holds the sun and moon in the sky? The sun and moons paths there is only one answer, the electro-magnetics is the magical dancer, The halos guide them, high in the sky, from the underworld, our angels never lie, Projecting their particles with hot coals for fuel, they follow their laws, always the rule, Our ancestors left for us all the clues, simply decode them to take away those blues, For then you will see the magnificence and glory, all wrapped up inside many a story, When you realise this, your spirit will rise, the construct a reality with many a surprise, If the secrets be, what you wish to see, use the ice crystals, and you shall find me, This truth must be told, dont be shy, be righteous and bold, and most of all, dont lie. FPV Angel 2017"


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 4, 2021)

Ilmarinen said:


> Here is Elijah Castles reply to your and fpv angels accusations which both are just one liner verbal bashing without one single intelligent line of reasoning. At least this guy has clearly made some effort to put together these ideas which are open source material for everybody. Only a full blown communist would suggest one should not be able to make a living with ones art. If you dont like it don't buy it.



My biggest issue with EwarAnon is the drama he creates with the repeated disappearances, and not giving any sources and credits. This makes him suspicious. With these moves he puts his persona above the content, and encourages a cult. Since he is a very intelligent person, this makes him a malicious actor in my view. He has put himself in a position where he has to prove his honesty.


----------



## Cebeij (Nov 4, 2021)

The Ewaranon being a fraud and stealing content was debunked. And props to Ewar for I would not have found this forum and site if it was not for his videos that peaked my interest. 


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/lSSx76yJiaxx/_


----------



## Apollonius (Nov 4, 2021)

Ilmarinen said:


> Here is Elijah Castles reply to your and fpv angels accusations which both are just one liner verbal bashing without one single intelligent line of reasoning.  At least this guy has clearly made some effort to put together these ideas which are open source material for everybody. Only a full blown communist would suggest one should not be able to make a living with ones art.  If you dont like it don't buy it.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkYV6R5wpXc
> 
> This is FPV angels idea of explaining this paradigm:
> "Oh people of the world, how we have been duped, how we have been divided, conquered and grouped, You know 0 gravity to be a lie, so ask yourself, what holds the sun and moon in the sky? The sun and moons paths there is only one answer, the electro-magnetics is the magical dancer, The halos guide them, high in the sky, from the underworld, our angels never lie, Projecting their particles with hot coals for fuel, they follow their laws, always the rule, Our ancestors left for us all the clues, simply decode them to take away those blues, For then you will see the magnificence and glory, all wrapped up inside many a story, When you realise this, your spirit will rise, the construct a reality with many a surprise, If the secrets be, what you wish to see, use the ice crystals, and you shall find me, This truth must be told, dont be shy, be righteous and bold, and most of all, dont lie. FPV Angel 2017"


But that still doesn't change that he's promoting a false model, even though we've proven the Flat Earth model false over and over again.


----------



## Cebeij (Nov 4, 2021)

Apollonius said:


> But that still doesn't change that he's promoting a false model, even though we've proven the Flat Earth model false over and over again.


Its still a very lively debate. I doubt anyone has come to any solid conclusions.


----------



## kraftbaum (Nov 4, 2021)

Apollonius said:


> But that still doesn't change that he's promoting a false model, even though we've proven the Flat Earth model false over and over again.


I liked LHFE a lot and it led me through my research here. The problem with this series is, the flat earth model is basically sneaked it with a lot of remarkable things like these buildings and a reset (mud flood) in the younger past. Also, the flat earth is presented as a fact, not just as an hypotheses. This seems sort of fishy to me.

I am sure, earth is much bigger than we´re being told and no model or theory out there was able to satisfy me, at least "crater earth" is close, but still no match. Also, the moon is a riddle since it´s light seems one degree colder than the shadow. But I did not measure myself, I saw video about the measuring with a laser device, so I´m not completely sure about that. I guess it´s important to keep an open mind for research in any direction.


----------



## Starman (Nov 4, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> My biggest issue with EwarAnon is the drama he creates with the repeated disappearances, and not giving any sources and credits. This makes him suspicious. With these moves he puts his persona above the content, and encourages a cult. Since he is a very intelligent person, this makes him a malicious actor in my view. He has put himself in a position where he has to prove his honesty.



I agree that Ewaranon has a lot of personality coming through his videos, is developing a cult following, and the way he is going about it leaves room for improvement.  He's going for dramatic style, wooing his audience.  He's clearly having fun with it. He's not presenting it as an academic inquiry and therefore feels he doesn't need to cite source material.  However, he is quoting scripture, so there's no more direct source than that.  He may have associates helping him with research and video production.  Good for him.

Certain theorists in the alt-history community may not like the fact that he doesn't give accolades to researchers who have come before him and that he is treading on their already plowed ground.  That is just another ego trip.  The memes he is drawing from are not owned by anyone else.  These memes come from all over. If you were the first to create a meme, then bully for you and you should rest in your own accomplishment and not need for others to keep reinforcing your specialness.  The ownership thing is a dead end and if you don't let it rest, it will come back and bite you.

He does assume controversial truths like FE or rather a non-globe earth, giants, big trees, etc.  So what.  It's all conjecture anyways.  Does anyone have a lock on the truth?  Saying that FE theory has been debunked already, and is a reason not to listen to him, is just more ego wall building.

Anyways, this is me wanting to focus on the bigger picture of what hooks people and opens a spirit doorway for them. I'm all for that as a priority.  An important task is also to do a good job opening up new avenues of inquiry.  He does this in this video by exploring bible scripture. 

Ewaranon does an excellent job of overwhelming our senses leading us to wonderment.  His music helps. At least it does for me.  At this point in my life (age 67) I just want to let myself get carried along by this kind of quality dreamtime pondering.  I like hearing other's truths born out of their own research, but I mostly want to feel my way forward... or is it backwards?


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 5, 2021)

I like his stuff a lot. Seems to me he drew heavily from KD's Skylab Hypothesis-- a great masterpiece of SH research.


----------



## grav (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm about halfway through his video, which fault may eventually invalidate the opinion that I formulate it at this moment.
While I like Ewaranon and admire his work, I can only take his voice and observations in short spells. It usually takes 3 sittings to get  through one video. I also admit that I am not a fan of long videos. They all too often lack coherence and effective development of the thesis.

Example: religion. His religion confuses me. God and angels, hmm. The Bible and Apocrapha and other books and scrolls, Why should I "believe" any writings found in a cave, esp. at the time when Nasa and the Antarctic Treaty pushed aside old knowledge? 1940s and 1950s.

And why, Herr Dreamtime, must alternative science and history topics be kept in separate jars on a ct bookshelf? If there is a connection, however, it must be clearly explained. And this is where Ewaranon flops the mop, in my opinion. He lets his intriguing style overwhelm his organization.

Because when you invite God into a presentation, you need to define whatever the hell He is. A supernatural celestial creator? who gave humans 1000 years to atone for being evil because angels genetically modified original dna, aka original sin.
???

Ok, I will now whine about my own alt ideas being ignored, to wit, gnosticism and the Anunnaki.
And the digital reality that makes possible all the giants and resets and the Tower of Babel and all that jazz.

So far, I see no researcher going far enough.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 6, 2021)

grav said:


> So far, I see no researcher going far enough.


Well you must be the one to do so.


----------



## Just (Nov 6, 2021)

Apollonius said:


> But that still doesn't change that he's promoting a false model, even though we've proven the Flat Earth model false over and over again.


When you say ‘We’ who do you mean? And what proof have you got? A simple question I would ask is, why are the only pictures of a globe Earth from space composite pictures from NASA? If someone could explain that in a convincing way, I might rethink.


----------



## Apollonius (Nov 7, 2021)

Just said:


> When you say ‘We’ who do you mean? And what proof have you got? A simple question I would ask is, why are the only pictures of a globe Earth from space composite pictures from NASA? If someone could explain that in a convincing way, I might rethink.


Since we live inside The Earth, not outside, there is no photograph that can show The Earth completely from the outside.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Nov 8, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> I have a bad feeling about him, though. He may be controlled opposition. Whatever the case, I don't like his style and the way he frames things, including mixing history with flat earth.


I found this presentation mindblowingly thought provoking. From his last series of videos, he made it quite clear that from his perspective, flat earth is one of the many secrets that has been withheld from us, which, if correct, does not conflict with his other arguments by mixing them together with his Tartaria analysis or of other alternative historical perspectives. To his credit, he does not state anything as incontrovertible fact, just as the conclusions he is drawing, making the narrative he creates easy to follow along with from a 'take it or leave it' point of view. The ability to set aside one's personal belief and bias is crucial for any researcher whose aim is to get to the bottom of things.

On the controlled opposition front, I must concur with you that it would appear that this agent has been selected to disclose this information. From his buildup, he has made it clear that there is much more that he intends to reveal, indicating that this is his given assignment and that now is the time to finally make these revelations public. 

Whether one holds the Bible as a sacred text or not, he makes a compelling argument that it, along with the other apocryphal texts, contain many truths and clues that lie at the core to unlocking the deepest secrets of our stolen history. 

It has long been my contention that there are many facets to the hidden hand cabal structure, indicating that not all of its factions are involved with fomenting solely nefarious ends. While there is a huge faction involved with controlling the narrative and tirelessly steering it towards a dystopian conclusion, there are other factions that are responsible for preparing for the likelihood that their dream of a brave new trans-humanist world will end in abject failure, necessitating for a strategic retreat that will help leave many of their long held power posts in tact while simultaneously conceding a public defeat. This is why disclosure is the ultimate strategy, since it will be in everyone's best interest to spare their lives while they still have many, many secrets left to expose and reveal. 

As it begins to become glaringly obvious that their last push for 'build back better' is in fact nothing more than a controlled demolition of their old world order, countless more disclosure drops will inevitably emerge from the alternative research community by those info/dis-info characters that we've long trusted as reliable allies, in addition to many new characters that will be introduced as friends for the cause for truth. However, as this tsunami of new data floods the awakening consciousness of civilization, it will become exceedingly difficult for the remaining controllers of the cabal cult to lie and to mislead, which has always been the real source of their power throughout the centuries, if not much longer. This is their final reset that they will quickly lose control of as their managed disclosure retreat will ultimately conclude with the collective awakening and gnosis of the surviving civilization, paving the way towards true personal sovereignty and freedom, since lies, deception, and coercion will no longer be tolerated as the cowering cabal will have no trump cards left to play.

This is what we have to look forward to.


----------



## grav (Nov 8, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Well you must be the one to do so.


Always with the jaundiced eye, heh?
or 'senno ecto grammat, Korben.'
I am not afraid to boldly go where only government scientists fear to tread.
I don't expect anyone to accept my unauthorized speculations, theories, hypotheses, nor do I care if the whole push reject my ideas. 

Here is another one, a totally unprovable computer-generated timeline that would surely piss off the Pope:
Gnostic Pleroma-Titans-Saturnian cosmology-Anunnaki, Mu/Hyperborea/Atlantis-Tartaria-America. 
reset upcoming in 3,2......


----------



## Wanderer (Nov 8, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> As it begins to become glaringly obvious that their last push for 'build back better' is in fact nothing more than a controlled demolition of their old world order, countless more disclosure drops will inevitably emerge from the alternative research community by those info/dis-info characters that we've long trusted as reliable allies, in addition to many new characters that will be introduced as friends for the cause for truth. However, as this tsunami of new data floods the awakening consciousness of civilization, it will become exceedingly difficult for the remaining controllers of the cabal cult to lie and to mislead, which has always been the real source of their power throughout the centuries, if not much longer. This is their final reset that they will quickly lose control of as their managed disclosure retreat will ultimately conclude with the collective awakening and gnosis of the surviving civilization, paving the way towards true personal sovereignty and freedom, since lies, deception, and coercion will no longer be tolerated as the cowering cabal will have no trump cards left to play.
> 
> This is what we have to look forward to.


Beautifully stated! I've been attempting to figure out this guy's motive and your analysis makes sense to me. Just because we sense someone is "controlled opposition", it doesn't mean we should run in the opposite direction. It has become clear to me that this Ewaranon character is not what he seems, and I think that's clear to almost everyone on here. His videos are too well done with perfectly placed music for this to be the work of one guy "trying to wake up his family". But there is so much heart in these videos, and so much of what he reveals resonates deeply with me. I see everything happening in the world now as a great play/movie/video game that we are all simultaneously witnessing and taking part, and if we understand anything about the laws of nature, it's that things cannot remain out of balance for too long. Right now the world is tipped dramatically towards dark/evil, and it cannot remain that way indefinitely, or the very realm we are in could possibly collapse. Big changes are coming.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (Nov 18, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> I have a bad feeling about him, though. He may be controlled opposition. Whatever the case, I don't like his style and the way he frames things, including mixing history with flat earth.



I like his style It is great very entertaining and he brings a lot of information that is nowhere to be found elsewhere and he seems to go in-depth


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 18, 2021)

AgainstAllOdds said:


> he brings a lot of information that is nowhere to be found elsewhere and he seems to go in-depth


But where does he get it from?


----------



## Lightseeker (Nov 18, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> But where does he get it from?



What his sources are is the big mystery, along with his identity.

I like how someone like Eric Dubay is always open as to where he got his information from. Ewaranon? Not a clue.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (Nov 18, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> But where does he get it from?



Does it really matter? He does give credit for his moon map theory to a smaller channel. The rest he probably got from little breads and crumbs from different places. A lot of his content is speculative in nature but he has solid knowledge on things like taurus field, alchemy and flat earth which anyone can research. You watch his video to open your mind to alternative explanation of history not to play fact checker in a topic that is almost impossible to fact check (stolen history)


Lightseeker said:


> What his sources are is the big mystery, along with his identity.
> 
> I like how someone like Eric Dubay is always open as to where he got his information from. Ewaranon? Not a clue.



Yea I like Eric Dubay but he has his flaws too. For example, I don't like how he calls almost everyone a shill. Also, he doesn't have much original content. Most of the time he is narrating a collection of quotes that he assembles which is great but for me Ewar's content is much more original and exciting.  Ewar is having a huge impact in the flat earth community almost everyone watched his series


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 18, 2021)

AgainstAllOdds said:


> Does it really matter?


Well might not to you but it does to me. Lookup this and see what you find out about him.. @uk_qanon
I did.

Having arrived on Stolenhistor version 1 I was gently but forcibly reminded a few times by the then site operator to always post sources so anyone can go check for themselves. Makes all sorts of sense to me. Dear old @uk_qanon not so much if at all.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (Nov 18, 2021)

What is that post supposed to show me? That he had a twitter account 

This reminds me a bit of The Blue the creator of Aether video (forgot her real name) but she is always going around accusing other content creator of stealing her content. She says Jon Levi steals her content without crediting her but this premise is ridiculous. The whole old world tartaria is an investigation there are no sources or credit to be given. This is just an ego thing. Unless someone copies the exact video point by point without giving credit then I don't see the problem.

What kind of sources would you like to see given? Dude it is speculation the rest of the stuff he talks about like alchemy and tehcnology you can google yourself


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 18, 2021)

Any. 

Not suggesting you are doing the same thing here old chap just making an observation

There have been a dribble of people coming into this forum defending or promoting this videographer and his content as though it is earth shattering in nature and then never commenting on any other subjects let alone looking through the extensive archive on here before going very quiet. Same thing happened in his manifold youtube and bitchute channels and video reposters channels.
Probably me being cynical though. I have form in cynicism.


----------



## runfox (Nov 18, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> The fact that he is reticent about revealing his identity and his sources makes him hardly a trustworthy figure. He does have interesting ideas that somehow seem logical.


before normies ruined the internet, everyone was anonymous. I don't trust people who are dumb enough to use their real name online. his identity shouldn't matter, his ideas should be judged on their own merit.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 10, 2021)

Another new chapter out. Havent watched it yet - just about to watch it now.... just thought I'd give you all a heads-up!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRo3Cs2laaMWu5V5uRqWnEQ/videos
Well.... my mind is blown yet again... I can't wait for the next chapter.

This is well worth your time.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 19, 2022)

3rd Chapter of the new series is out as of about 2 hours ago!

Just about to watch it now.... just giving you all a heads up! 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRo3Cs2laaMWu5V5uRqWnEQ/videos


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Jan 19, 2022)

Absolutely loved this new episode. And I now feel like a fool. I joined this website because of LHFE and then forgot about it and consumed so many you tube videos on the subject of hidden history. And now it seems like he is dismantling the whole you tube consensus on purpose and redirecting people here. It seems the message is that not everything history is fake and everyone needs to start reading. I'm going to read the biblical france article he linked to here later.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 19, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> Absolutely loved this new episode. And I now feel like a fool. I joined this website because of LHFE and then forgot about it and consumed so many you tube videos on the subject of hidden history. And now it seems like he is dismantling the whole you tube consensus on purpose and redirecting people here. It seems the message is that not everything history is fake and everyone needs to start reading. I'm going to read the biblical france article he linked to here later.



Ah, he links to SH in his recent video descriptions, for example a thread by @Sasyexa . That's awesome. I will watch his vieo.

And he links to my recent thread about questioning Tartaria. Kudos to him.



> Not all of history is a complete fiction. The first episode of many (hopefully) in which I begin to introduce some nuance and begin to “tear it down.” My summary of timeframes, eras etc in this episode are simplified for viewing purposes but my plan is to introduce more and more complexity as we go. I don’t think I will ever be able to do justice to just how complex this all is but my goal is to try and make others see, and hopefully re-evaluate, just how naive and bad some theories that have been circulating and regarded as “truth” actually are. My overall message with this volume if I manage to get it finished is to not disregard the complexity surrounding the lie. One way of getting a good sense of the complexity is to ask the following questions: Was the first millennium/”dark-phantom” ages a complete forgery or very successfully buried? Was the renaissance a rebirth or actually a naissance? What is the difference between the Roman Empire and the Holy Roman Empire? The work of Anatoly Fomenko and Gunnar Heinsohn is essential when looking for answers to these questions. And finally some recommendations. Sasyexa of Stolen History recently put together a fantastic translation of a transcript by Alexey Khrustalyov, which argues that France (and Europe) could have been Biblical Israel and the location for the events described in the New Testament. It comes with a striking amount of evidence and connections. The dating of the events in my view is pure theory and proposes that the events actually took place in the late medieval period.  But what if the dark ages are not a phantom insertion, like many revisionists suggest, but were successfully buried/erased?  Link to transcript below. Well worth a read, really interesting. https://stolenhistory.net/threads/fra... You may also wonder when this series will mention the beloved “T-word.” It will come but, like I said, the matter is complex and Tartaria is not the answer. It’s worth reading Dreamtime’s great and succinct summary on the matter here: https://stolenhistory.net/threads/tar... If you haven’t already - check Stolen History’s youtube channel out here: https://www.youtube.com/c/StolenHistory Channel is not monetised, these are free and I’m happy for reuploads, copy and pasting whatever is here. Just no selling or DVDs.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLPQVCovWUQ_​


----------



## Lightseeker (Jan 19, 2022)

Inb4 this website is filled with new members, fans of Ewaranon.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 19, 2022)

Lightseeker said:


> Inb4 this website is filled with new members, fans of Ewaranon.



Doubt it, not even 0.5% of the viewers read the video description (according to our own youtube data, which is reliable). The only people who read those descriptions are those who really want to understand things. And those you want to have in a forum.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 19, 2022)

All hail the prophet. Please excuse my sarcasm but really. This bloke and his team, there has to be a team as the quality and quantity is outside of one man to produce as evidenced by DT mosaic & crews SH videos and the frequency with which they hit the tube, where the hell do they get their content from?
Fair enough they rehash other peoples efforts and give it a different spin but this idolatry is incredible except it isn't when you read these video threads and find a crowd of posters praising the video and author(s) to the rafters without contributing anything to any other thread on this forum. Then you may realise there is a marketing effort underway whose intent is not known but it cannot be denied it is keeping attention on subjects full of speculation all but empty of evidence and research.

I realise this is not going to be a popular point of view on here but then again I am not here to be popular. I am here to figure out why history is so messed up and have yet to find out why even though every line of enquiry points to it being deliberate and the only reason that makes any sense to me is its because they who claim to  rule don't know anything more than we do but they use their invention of a past to make it appear they do and on the back of that claim authority to rule as in have power and control over others perhaps that is all the reason they need to invent their history. They control our present by inventing their past and imploring us to embrace their invention of the a future.

Edit to remove surplus letters


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 19, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> This bloke and his team, there has to be a team as the quality and quantity is outside of one man to produce



Yeah, this is similar to the old .org forum, I think there was also a team behind. It's hard to see who really has honest intentions.

Whatever the case with ewaranon, every relevant movement is largely controlled. We can be happy that our forum has become a significant part of the community, a place without shady people in the background (though some probably think we are also part of the psy-op).


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 19, 2022)

Well there is a team behind this one just one that is overt rather than hidden.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Jan 19, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> All hail the prophet. Please excuse my sarcasm but really. This bloke and his team, there has to be a team as the quality and quantity is outside of one man to produce as evidenced by DT mosaic & crews SH videos and the frequency with which they hit the tube, where the hell do they get their content from?
> Fair enough they rehash other peoples efforts and give it a different spin but this idolatry is incredible except it isn't when you read these video threads and find a crowd of posters praising the video and author(s) to the rafters without contributing anything to any other thread on this forum. Then you may realise there is a marketing effort underway whose intent is not known but it cannot be denied it is keeping attention on subjects full of speculation all but empty of evidence and research.
> 
> I realise this is not going to be a popular point of view on here but then again I am not here to be popular. I am here to figure out why history is so messed up and have yet to find out why even though every line of enquiry points to it being deliberate and the only reason that makes any sense to me is its because they who claim to  rule don't know anything more than we do but they use their invention of a past to make it appear they do and on the back of that claim authority to rule as in have power and control over others perhaps that is all the reason they need to invent their history. They control our present by inventing their past and imploring us to embrace their invention of the a future.
> ...


I agree. Barely anyone actually engages with the content and has a discussion. We've become a society of consumers. Eat eat eat, move on and eat more. No one seems to actually take the time and digest.


kd-755 said:


> Well there is a team behind this one just one that is overt rather than hidden.


Even if there is a team that doesn't mean the intentions are bad. The material is very good. Perhaps the problem lies with the audience like you stated above. SH is a team right?


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 19, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> I agree. Barely anyone actually engages with the content and has a discussion. We've become a society of consumers. Eat eat eat, move on and eat more. No one seems to actually take the time and digest.



People do not read anymore nowadays. We post an article in our german telegram channel of 10,000 members. Of those, 300 read it.

We post the same article as a video, and it reaches 20,000 people and more.



Wheelsinthesky said:


> Even if there is a team that doesn't mean the intentions are bad. The material is very good. Perhaps the problem lies with the audience like you stated above. SH is a team right?



as kd-755 said, the question is not whether team or not, but whether someone pretends to be something different. I.e. a (professional) team posing as a lone researcher.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Jan 19, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> People do not read anymore nowadays. We post an article in our german telegram channel of 10,000 members. Of those, 300 read it.
> 
> We post the same article as a video, and it reaches 20,000 people and more.
> 
> ...


It's very sad. It's very easy to control the narrative both present and historically if no one bothers to spend time reading.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 19, 2022)

The content being bad or good is subjective. As for numbers. If the aim is to go after numbers of viewers/readers then clearly a video on YouTube which to be fair has a slightly larger membership than all SH channels/forums put together is going to gain more views than anything posted in any SH forum/channel. Seems obvious but I felt it worth saying.

Probably going to display the wrong attitude again but what the hell, most people who arrive from the tube lurk. They do not in the main contribute anything to the forum sadly as I am sure they ALLl have something interesting to add but for reasons unknown they keep quiet.

Whilst it doesn't pay to compare to the past the contributors on SH.org v1 although never huge in number stuck around a long time and provided all manner of avenues of thought and research that other contributors expanded or followed up on. Perhaps its a cyclical thing and not worthy of note but there it is.
come on you lurkers be not afraid chime in where you know something that adds to the conversation or have found something that is evidence of or against something someone else has said. No-one is going to bite you and the mods are quite good at intervening at appropriate moments should someone take offence at words on screen. There really is nothing to fear.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Jan 19, 2022)

Well I'd actually love to hear some thoughts on this video. He/them/they/it is presenting really strong evidence for 500 years of revision to these buildings, highlighting the different styles of gothic and the classical and arguing that they are evidence of two distinct societies. It's a very pro european episode, which is refreshing to me because all the theories are Tartaria or advanced beings that came from outside. AND the topic of a lot hiding in the fictional literature of the past. That is an avenue worth exploring, it's actually inspired me to revisit a lot of novels and such.


----------



## Fistularrr (Jan 19, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> People do not read anymore nowadays. We post an article in our german telegram channel of 10,000 members. Of those, 300 read it.
> 
> We post the same article as a video, and it reaches 20,000 people and more.
> 
> ...


I prefer to take on new information by reading. I find videos too time consuming and you get swayed emotionally by the visuals and music. That being said I really enjoyed Ewaranons videos which I only recently discovered as I’m pretty unfamiliar with this whole topic. It was a great intro. I’m enjoying this site but still working out how to navigate properly and haven’t got much to contribute yet. You guys are kind of intimidating with your knowledge to a newbie like myself


----------



## Safranek (Jan 19, 2022)

Personally, I found the video informative, I had not been aware of much of what Victor Hugo had written, and thus I would not have pursued that line of research. By presenting his story and his writings, Ewaranon offered a possible clue regarding further research into our historical past. Many people have made statements on this site regarding the 'truth' being found in fiction and 'fiction' being found in the truth.

The two key elements I found to be important for consideration:

1.  To further analyze the architecture for style, dating, etc.
2.  To further analyze the chronological aspect of places and events.

He brings up sound ideas to consider and inspires other researchers to keep an open mind and not fall into any already preconceived ideas based on the recent "Mud-flood" and "Tartaria" subjects, which have taken on a 'life of their own' to become the 'fads' they have become. Exposed information that may lead towards uncovering hidden facts will naturally at some point be sabotaged not to achieve its aim, by those who benefit from or lose on account of its exposure. The key tactic seems to be to over-saturate it with ridiculousness and send it viral. Works like a charm.

Many have used the resources of StolenHistory but few have bothered to mention their source. As far as I know, Ewaranon is the first to link directly to posts on this site, taking the time to write a summary recommendation.

After reading the comments on his site, I'm looking forward to his future presentations where he states he will further elucidate the ideas he has already presented. I wonder how he will deal with this one:

"_A more nuanced look at the old world tech will come in a few episodes time. It's a very complex subject._" Ewaranon


----------



## curiousone (Jan 19, 2022)

I found this site by the video Aewar posted today. While I like his content, that doesn't mean he is infallible to me nor would I consider myself a "fan boy" or that he is THE ONE who holds all the answers to everything that is to be known. He, like other content providers offer nuggets to inspect. I've watched all of his videos and I have watched countless other videos from a lot of content creators. I don't know the people who post the material, just as I don't know personally of the professors that author history books and I don't know what their intentions are. It doesn't keep me awake at night whom their identities are, I don't actually care. 

What I do is focus on what is presented and what conclusion(s) I can draw from it. I go by the saying "chew the meat spit out the bones" or as Bruce Lee has said "Absorb what is useful, Discard what is not, Add what is uniquely your own." What I got out of this video today was to give Victor Hugo's writings a different look. I may have read his books in high school over two decades ago but I more than likely stared at the words in the pages as I day dreamed so I can't be sure. I actually had never thought of 19th century literature having the same type of programming as modern day entertainment. Does this mean he is correct that Victor Hugo had "revealed too much info" that led to the deaths of his family then to his and conducted his funeral as a big middle finger to him? Maybe but it's possible he was just a grumpy old man that would gripe that the neighborhood doesn't look like it did when he was younger and he vented this in his writings and that they wanted to go all-out for his funeral in the same way they televise celebrities funerals today.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 19, 2022)

Imho, whe should now go back to discussing the actual contents of his videos in this thread.

(You can discuss everything else related to EwarAnon here as well, but we should have some discussion about the contents).


----------



## Broken Agate (Jan 19, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> I have a bad feeling about him, though. He may be controlled opposition. Whatever the case, I don't like his style and the way he frames things, including mixing history with flat earth.


I don't think the two can be separated, tbh. I take everything with a few grains of salt. Whatever he is, there may be some truth in his videos.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 19, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Imho, whe should now go back to discussing the actual contents of his videos in this thread.


Perhaps still too early in the series to make any significantly concrete conclusions regarding any of the contents presented thus far, since these past three installments have been a preliminary setup for what seems to be yet to come. As he is systematically revealing this template, one episode at a time, by which to measure past embedded information that has been cleverly hidden, we do not yet have the capacity to dismiss anything outrightly presented, since we are clearly out of our collective league. He is on another tier of awareness altogether by comparison, indicating, at least from my perception, that this disclosure is coming straight from the top. How much of the disclosure is controlled or tainted will take perhaps years to unravel, though it clearly establishes a new benchmark, far more sophisticated than anything previously looked at by alternative researchers on the subject of our hidden (in plain sight) history.

If what he is claiming to be offering is an authentic key, we should eventually be able to decipher for ourselves the embedded history found within ancient architecture to such a degree that distortion of the truth will no longer be possible. Having the key itself will be far more valuable than any subjective commentary to follow, since the architecture will, in essence, read like a book.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 20, 2022)

Safranek said:


> Personally, I found the video informative, I had not been aware of much of what Victor Hugo had written, and thus I would not have pursued that line of research.



It seems to me this is a good avenue of research: Look at what is being hidden in plain site. This is much easier to do when xerox-history has been dislodged.

I wish he had considered the Romani character more. Seems she was some sort of "free" archetypal character. She was in the sinister gaze of the power structure. Saved by another enemy of the power structure-- the good-hearted giant/builders. He called her a Roman.  What does that mean? Prototypical Pagan? Soon to become a sun/son worshiping Christian? 

(In any case, I never read the book. But I did read_ War and Peace _and now know it is bullshit, historically speaking.  Near the end of it, it was blatantly pro-Masonic-- as a means to bring spiritual unity to the world.)

I'm glad he had the gall to criticize "Tartaria" theory. It is getting idiotic and reptitive. I look forward to his next videos.


----------



## Peabody11 (Jan 20, 2022)

It is not just stolen history, is it? Just remember the time which we have grown up in, and the programming we have been subjected to. Hard to shake off? Maybe understandable are the negative or sceptical reactions to Ewaranon I read in these esteemed forums – not unlike the masses being sceptical of plandemic truth? I for one embrace research such as this, and Ewaranon is not the only one. His videos are quality and well constructed and he provides sources of information that the rest of us can go and interrogate ourselves and apply our own perspective and reasoning, which gives the rest of us a chance to put some pieces of the puzzle together. I had his channel open on Telegram the other day when he uploaded LHFE 2-3 and the viewer count immediately rocketed up. Nice to know that so many others are interested, is it not? I wonder who he is too, but I am not going to lose sleep over it – I am more interested in the information. And we have it much easier these days with our communication abilities. And the opportunities of corroboration are better because of the size of this community that has grown in recent years.


----------



## pushamaku (Jan 22, 2022)

Can't believe I only found out about these videos 2-3 days ago.. Ewaranon has definitely peaked my interest with the latest installment and looking forward to more.. The last video immediately made me think of...

Notre Dame Cathedral is on fire

Was this event meant to send a message to the ones in the know? I mean it wasn't too long after that the whole Coco BS started...


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 24, 2022)

I've just finished part 3.

It solved a few questions I had.

For the last months, I have been working on my text for the next documentary, which will be about the reset. And as much as I wanted to find proof for the last big cataclysm to happen in 1800, the evidence is just not there. In contrast, there is evidence in the 1400s. _Something_ happened in 1800, but it wasn't a cataclysmic reset. I looks like a war of sorts, but could also have been an artificial event created by the PTB to cause the Year without a Summer.

So Ewar is spot on with his analysis of the time frames.

Regarding the World's Fairs. Why did they destroy most of the buildings, after building them (if they actually had built them)? Did they use secret Freemason technology, which is why they were able to build so many so fast? Was it a satanic ritual? After all, the very forces who invented Rome, also destroyed it, and created the modern nation States.

Same with all the neoclassical buildings of the 1800s. Did they actually build them in that timeframe? Maybe the mystery is not when, but how they built all of that.

This is an angle that hasn't yet received a lot of attention, and it makes people glorify the recent past.

Also, why is there such a distinctive difference between mediaval architecture, and rennaissance architecture. What happened that made people suddenly change the architectural style fundamentally?

Why does medieval architecture appear to be organic, while Roman architecture is sterile and fractal, like a computer program? Medieval architecture feels like it was created by humans like us. Roman architecture is not from this world, but I am not sure that implies something good.

Why did they destroy predominantly medieval, hanseatic cities in the second world war in Germany?


----------



## heretolearn (Jan 24, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> I've just finished part 3.
> 
> It solved a few questions I had.


Great points. This video really answered the questions I was asking also.
Gothic Architecture seems to be linked to star forts. In the collection I posted up almost all the examples of star forts had gothic architecture at the center or at strategic points within the area the star fort covers. My working theory is that star forts are designed to negate what I consider to be the inhabitable cycle transition or the negative effects created by it.
Star forts seem to be designed to work with the gothic structures. Either to allow their inhabitants to stay within the area through this period of time. Or to preserve that which is within till they are inhabitable once more. The gothic structures themsevles seem to be designed to with stand pressure by maximising their surface area from above. Ironically the roman style seems to do similar but strengthening from the sides with large surface areas on pillars, strong triangular shapes above openings and open sides between pillars to remove excess pressure. Same goal of structural survivability but an opposite ways of doing it. The symmetry is also an indicator of this. Gothic seems to favour cross shapes of even lengthed sides. Roman as you said holds to a fractal design layered to reduce stress with more circular shapes becoming square at the bases. 
I would be interested to see if you come to the same conclusions.
Your questions in relation to the wars and fairs are one and the same.
Essentially the holy roman empire as is today namely the vatican (holy) and the royals (romans) on a small scale began meetings to trade tech and knowledge their "globalists" found once the cycle began.
They destroyed the structures possibly to erase indicators of the empires former establishment in places that would jepordise the new order the new narrative presented and perhaps also as they knew they had no need of them anymore.
The great wars are their climax to that agenda. Mass scale destruction of buildings and structures.
Seeing the amount of roman/gothic buildings that once occupied london in the collection was jaw dropping
The main reason for all this is found in george dodwells curve of recovery. The curve is diminished to the point of being almost flat which means the aftershock of the flood has completely subsided. No more cataclysmic events or as I theorize no more cycles out of this location of God's Earth. This means they have no need for structures and buildings like the gothic or the greco roman. They dont need to survive for another cycle or event because there wont be another one. Star forts being repurposed as well is another indicator of this. They dont need them anymore and so they are now destroying and repurposing them.   
At present I am trying to learn as much about mesopotamia as I can. George Dodwells data indicated a flood at 2345bc a second event at 2045bc a third at 847bc a fourth at 352ad and the last at 1550ad. My model and inhabitable cycles aside just as events these periods seem to produce great promise. I intend to email irving finkel of the history museum in london shortly to clarify remarks he made during a talk on the flood story i watched on utube. He claimed to have found a cuneiform tablet from mesopotamia that was a letter essentially where somone asked their friend if they were prepared for the flood that was to come. If he confirms this tablet dates from near to 2045bc then this could be proof that babylonians knew when the secondary cycle event would occur. Interestingly this period of 2045bc seems to also denote a point where this culture changed to form the akkadian version of it. Later dates seem to also hold to the adjustments of the roman empire, with the byzantine empire beginning at around the 352ad point. I have yet to look into the 847bc point but im sure it will also indicate a transition point as well. I have made my own initial considerations known through my work on here and a larger earth has been alluded to in ewaranons work also but just as an indicator that we have a timeline of events with possible historical evidence supporting it is exciting beyond measure.
I am eager to view your documentary on the 1800s events. One location I find truly incredible at this point in time is russia. The images in the ewaranon documentary were really eye opening but seeing the drawn images in the collection from the end of the 1700s indicate the same story that people literally began living there at the end of 1700s start of the 1800s and not before. It was overgrown and aged in images and so massive and empty of life.


----------



## Peabody11 (Jan 27, 2022)

If I may interject here with an idea. The decorations and statues that we have become familiar with, showing impossible intricate detail, may have began as actual “flexible materials” that were used to construct the objects, which were then coated or hardened in some way, to leave behind long lasting permanent structures. Akin to megalithic structures having their blocks not cut but perhaps formed from softer pliable source material, ie; ‘concrete’. I am finding it hard to maintain the belief that everything was carved.


----------



## esotericNepalese (Jan 27, 2022)

I went on Ewar's bitchute channel and started watching his videos from the beginning. Up until LHFE volume 2, I've been mostly following his arguments, because they were purposely designed to be simplistic and lacking in nuance. But I have to admit, volume 2 part 2 really confuses me, where he goes into the minute details about the Sun's movement. Is it just me who struggles to wrap their head around that kind of stuff? I feel like 12 years of being forced to go to school must have contributed to dumbing me down severely.

But part 3 goes back to talking about architecture, and I appreciate part 3 because it matches my own observations: there is a clear distinction between the columned, pedimented, domed buildings that have been designated as gov't buildings, train stations.. versus the pointed buildings that have been designated as cathedrals (which I guess is a really obvious thing to observe). Were these two distinct styles the works of two distinct old-world civilizations? Or do the pillared structures belong to the new world replacers/destroyers/defacers? What do you guys think?

Second observation I've always had that is confirmed by LHFE v2 p3: The ornamentation in gothic cathedrals has always seemed.. over the top.. Not only that, the statues and statuettes aren't always consistent in style or skill level. Some statues are realistic, whereas others are more cartoony and crude. And also, these statues found in both the pillared style and the "cathedral" style often depict human beings that look exactly like us, implying that we were the ones who built the cathedrals. (Aside from the statues of cherubs and other winged creatures, that is.) But I see this as being in opposition to the hugeness of the buildings themselves. Statues that depict normal, normal-sized humans.. housed inside gigantic buildings.

Not only that, but I appreciate part 3 for introducing me to this author Victor Hugo, who seems to be pivotal to understanding the story of these old world buildings. Fascinating to learn of an author who hides pockets of truth inside metaphor. And this got me thinking: English literature class in school may be the worst of all for brainwashing, perhaps second only to history class. In English literature class, they will tell you that nothing in literature is meant to be taken literally - that it's all metaphor. Perhaps a lot of it is, but it's a very unfortunate thing that they should provide us with a lens where we are not allowed to look at any of Hugo's works in a literal sense.

Anyway, Ewar also stresses that whoever built in the 2 styles mentioned above were in opposition with one another. He says that we should be careful when admiring the beauty of certain buildings (specifically the domed, pillared ones) when it might be the case that the people who built in that style were the same people who destroyed and defaced the "cathedral"-style.

My question is, just because there are two distinct styles, why does that mean that they had to be in opposition? Are the domed, pillared structures any less glorious and beautiful than the "cathedral" style? (Rather, when the "cathedral" style was in its glory days, before the Renaissance era as the author Hugo stresses). Can we not enjoy the beauty of both styles and appreciate the fact that two different styles provides variety?

Also what I find extremely fascinating are Hugo's thoughts on the similarities between the written word and architecture. Blocks of stone being like letters.. Groups of blocks being like syllables.. Buildings being like sentences, networks of buildings being like paragraphs. I can't help but think of the following verse: "In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God." If architecture was once the way in which ideas were expressed, in a supposed time period before the written word took over as the form of communication, then could that potentially lend itself to a different interpretation of this bible verse? Even before I watched Ewar's videos, I had wondered whether the beautiful architecture of the long forgotten past might've represented emotion and thought. Perhaps our modern architecture represents modern thought and emotion. Does anyone know of any other sources where I can further learn about this idea that masonry was once akin to the word?

Another thing I found interesting about Hugo is how he almost speaks of the old buildings as if they're living creatures - talking about how people hacked away at the limbs of these buildings.

If the modern rewriters/defacers created the Arc De Triomphe (and all similar structures around the world) - as Ewar claims - then how did they do it if not by horse-and-buggy? Did the rewriters use any potential old-world technologies themselves to create these structures, or am I overestimating how difficult it is to create something like the Arc De Triomphe using horse/buggy/pully? This last video of Ewar's is essentially turning my views upside down, given how I admired the arches and domes. I know he promises to explain things in future videos, but I can't wait. This is the ultimate cliffhanger.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 27, 2022)

You are in luck there is a group of people discussing the things you mention.
Ewaranon Chat


----------



## esotericNepalese (Jan 27, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Same with all the neoclassical buildings of the 1800s. Did they actually build them in that timeframe? Maybe the mystery is not when, but how they built all of that.
> 
> This is an angle that hasn't yet received a lot of attention, and it makes people glorify the recent past.


Oh hey, you've been wondering the same things as I have after watching part 3. My question is exactly that - if Ewar is implying that the "neoclassical" buildings were the works of the defacers, then the burning question is "how". Was it by horse, buggy, pully - or by the so called "masonic" methods that you speak of? And does this mean the World's Fairs buildings really were modern, temporary works? After everything I've previously learned about the Worlds Fairs buildings being the _victims_ of the controllers' destructive agenda.. Well, the notion that these buildings really might've been temporary and built by the controllers flips everything I've learned on its head.



> Why does medieval architecture appear to be organic, while Roman architecture is sterile and fractal, like a computer program? Medieval architecture feels like it was created by humans like us. Roman architecture is not from this world, but I am not sure that implies something good.


When you say "medieval architecture", do you mean the cathedral style? Are there any other buildings you'd classify as medieval besides cathedrals - just so I can get a clearer idea? Tbh the cathedrals are the ones that look fractal to me - I thought being fractal would make something more organic, no? I would say the "Roman/neoclassical" buildings appear more static, as the floorplans are often rectangular or circular.. you might be right about that.. but I'm honestly not sure about the word sterile.. Do you believe the neoclassical ones are really more inorganic/sterile compared to cathedrals? I'll have to take a closer look. If anything evokes the words "sterile" and "computer program", it's this:


^(Which I just realized is an odd picture because there's a star-shaped finial present, even among modern buildings..)

But I suppose the implication of part 3 is that the "neoclassical" buildings may have been a precursor to these glass buildings we see today, and other modern works.


----------



## Just (Jan 31, 2022)

Starman said:


> Enjoyed this Ewaranon video, same as I did all his other videos.  He's a great storyteller, knows how to keep his audience held in rapture with his messianic voice. You're either enthralled, or you don't like his commanding approach and want to turn him off.  You've also got to like the accompaniment of his background cosmic music loop.  As well, you've got to flow with his subject matter and not get upset if he's espousing something you disagree with.
> 
> I like it all, mostly because it helps open my heart and experience wonderment.  Who knows what the truth of the matter is.  I mostly want to drift along in a dream state and feel my way around.  I'm discriminating enough not to have to sign on to any of his assumptions, but just listen and ponder.
> 
> I do think he's on a good track of unraveling the hidden meaning of scripture in regards to the flood reset, the result of messing with genetics by the Nephilim, and how we are today treading on similar ground.  I like his use of the name 'Prometheans,' as those among us who have a plan to take over the world and mess with a gene altered humanity.  I'm also with him on the likelihood there were giant trees and giant beings that once roamed the earth, and that the trees were cut down before the flood, perhaps so that the giants couldn't climb the trees and save themselves from the high waters!!  He quotes scripture to account for this detail.


‘His messianic voice’ is not the film-maker. The person who narrates the videos shows by his word stress and ‘mis-speakings’ that he doesn’t always know what he’s reading. To my mind and from my linguistic background, I would say that the narrator is reading the work of an informant or informants who can’t reveal their identity. The narrator has no knowledge beyond what he’s reading and doesn’t always understand the science / the implications of the science. They have chosen a young black Londoner to read this and to gain a wider viewing audience. Of course, a young black Londoner is perfectly capable of a high degree of knowledge of this subject but I don’t believe this person is. I am sure we are being given knowledge to assess our reaction to it before the truth of our reality comes out. Hopefully soon.


----------



## esotericNepalese (Jan 31, 2022)

Just said:


> ‘His messianic voice’ is not the film-maker. The person who narrates the videos shows by his word stress and ‘mis-speakings’ that he doesn’t always know what he’s reading. To my mind and from my linguistic background, I would say that the narrator is reading the work of an informant or informants who can’t reveal their identity.



_"I can’t promise this channel will stay, it likely wont. It turns out I get a lot more done without having a channel as distraction."_
- Description box of LHFE 2-1 on Ewar's bitchute channel

Assuming what you say is true, maybe the above really means the narrator has a cold or something? Can't just find a new narrator, people would notice. Pure speculation of course. What reason would the real Ewar have for not narrating his own videos though, besides reaching a broader audience as you say?


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 31, 2022)

Just said:


> ‘His messianic voice’ is not the film-maker. The person who narrates the videos shows by his word stress and ‘mis-speakings’ that he doesn’t always know what he’s reading. To my mind and from my linguistic background, I would say that the narrator is reading the work of an informant or informants who can’t reveal their identity. The narrator has no knowledge beyond what he’s reading and doesn’t always understand the science / the implications of the science. They have chosen a young black Londoner to read this and to gain a wider viewing audience. Of course, a young black Londoner is perfectly capable of a high degree of knowledge of this subject but I don’t believe this person is. I am sure we are being given knowledge to assess our reaction to it before the truth of our reality comes out. Hopefully soon.


Very interesting perspective. Whatever the truth behind this Ewar persona, it's clear to me that there is a group of individuals (who are likely in the know) working on this documentary series, not just one lone dude. I'm looking forward to what's coming next.


----------



## VGL8 (Jan 31, 2022)

Just said:


> ‘His messianic voice’ is not the film-maker


Eh...I think it might be him. It's very possible they're just testing us with information though, you're right. The info does seem very solid and holds truth.

We can't be sure of anything.


----------



## The Illuminator (Feb 2, 2022)

Fistularrr said:


> I prefer to take on new information by reading. I find videos too time consuming and you get swayed emotionally by the visuals and music. That being said I really enjoyed Ewaranons videos which I only recently discovered as I’m pretty unfamiliar with this whole topic. It was a great intro. I’m enjoying this site but still working out how to navigate properly and haven’t got much to contribute yet. You guys are kind of intimidating with your knowledge to a newbie like myself


 I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Apu_Apustaja (Feb 16, 2022)

Just said:


> ‘His messianic voice’ is not the film-maker. The person who narrates the videos shows by his word stress and ‘mis-speakings’ that he doesn’t always know what he’s reading. To my mind and from my linguistic background, I would say that the narrator is reading the work of an informant or informants who can’t reveal their identity. The narrator has no knowledge beyond what he’s reading and doesn’t always understand the science / the implications of the science. They have chosen a young black Londoner to read this and to gain a wider viewing audience. Of course, a young black Londoner is perfectly capable of a high degree of knowledge of this subject but I don’t believe this person is. I am sure we are being given knowledge to assess our reaction to it before the truth of our reality comes out. Hopefully soon.


I don't think this is the case.

To me, Ewar seems like the type of guy to do it himself. He explained that he made What on Earth Happened (his first documentary) to wake up his parents and that he began making Lost History of Flat Earth because WoEH did so well. As a content creator with sleeping parents myself, this story sounds very believable.

There is also a telegram group that he visited, left a message saying: "testing, testing", and left. The admins of that telegram channel told me that Ewar doesn't like having his identity revealed in any way. Note that this was during a time when a lot of "drama" befell Ewar, as he was getting "exposed". I think some people (FPV Angel in particular) were jealous of Ewar because of the content doing so well and they wanted to cash in on that by suggesting that Ewar stole from them. Ewar's response video is gone because it was on his old YouTube channel, but his explanation seemed logical to me.

Ewar is also under fire for "not sourcing other people's works". This is odd considering that everybody just borrows clips and ideas from each other within the "truther community", never really feeling the need to state where they got the information from. It is obvious that WoEH has taken a lot of inspiration from Fall Cabal by Janet Ossebaard and that LHFE Vol 1 borrows a lot of information from The Blue: Aether, and while he perhaps should have stated that somewhere, he does credit A Flat Fact and Vibes of Cosmos on YouTube.

Finally, there are people suggesting that Ewar is not doing this by himself and that there is a team consisting of: [E]lijah Castle, the narrator (a person that does not sound like Ewar, and was caught up in the story after being confused with Ewar by FPV Angel), [W]eiss, the promoter, [A]dam Filz, the informant and [R]oss, the editor. In turn, these people would be sponsored by "Globebusters". However, no proofs of this have been shown.

Most importantly, he has never asked for recognition himself, tried to sell anything and he doesn't even accept donations.

I also don't see how the narrator has less knowledge than the informant. Ewar sometimes pronounces things in a strange fashion or misses a word entirely, but this is to be expected when you've pumped out almost 20 hours in content. In conclusion, it all sounds like the work of a single person to me. Of course, I could be wrong, but I wanted to throw in my two cents because I am a big fan of his work. WoEH opened my eyes like nothing else.

Also, where do you get the idea he is black? He doesn't sound black to me. xD


----------



## Just (Feb 16, 2022)

Apu_Apustaja said:


> I don't think this is the case.
> 
> To me, Ewar seems like the type of guy to do it himself. He explained that he made What on Earth Happened (his first documentary) to wake up his parents and that he began making Lost History of Flat Earth because WoEH did so well. As a content creator with sleeping parents myself, this story sounds very believable.
> 
> ...


I’ve lived in London a long time and I am very interested in and have studied different regional and ethnic group accents. My reason for saying that the person narrating is not the author is to do with word stress and hesitancy - albeit rare and minimal - in the narration. If, as you say, Ewaranon wishes to remain anonymous, why wouldn’t he / she / they use a narrator? It’s clearly a scripted narrative without any shift or deviation from the written word - it’s being read not extemporised and the style of delivery suggests a stage actor. By the way, the whole subject of statement analysis is one that makes assessing the veracity of politicians, among others, so much easier and has made seeing through the ongoing scam less guesswork and more of a science. I don’t by the way care much about whether or not he is or isn’t the author of the films - the subject matter is interesting enough whatever the source of this is and I can’t wait for the next one!


----------



## Big_Boss (Feb 18, 2022)

Hello guys,

I am new here, but after watching the 5 hour long documentary of Aewar, i thought about Islamic history. The nation of Aad. This would make kind of very good description of these giants. Structures made to last, structures made on impossible places, structures so massive, that we look like ants if we stand in front of it,

I guess go and watch the video your self, maybe something will indeed make sense. Because so far what was mentioned in the documentary of Aewar, things don't add up that these building were all over the world. All have same kind of designs and are magnificent. The free masons trying to destroy these structures off course makes sense, as that does not fit their narative. Buildings that we today i could say are not competent enough to create ourselves.

Nation of Aad: youtube.be/7RyrQYQbW6I
When watching the video, listen especially around 4.48 minutes.


----------



## Apu_Apustaja (Feb 19, 2022)

Big_Boss said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am new here, but after watching the 5 hour long documentary of Aewar, i thought about Islamic history. The nation of Aad. This would make kind of very good description of these giants. Structures made to last, structures made on impossible places, structures so massive, that we look like ants if we stand in front of it,
> 
> ...


I fixed the link for you: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RyrQYQbW6I_


The video is titled: [BE012] Hud AS & The Nation Of Aad

Great vid btw, based and islampilled


----------



## Big_Boss (Feb 19, 2022)

Apu_Apustaja said:


> I fixed the link for you:
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RyrQYQbW6I_
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, i had the linked correctly in it, but i couldn't post it because it was my frist message and i think because of bots/spams the first message is blocked if you put a URL in it.

Today walking to the market, while walking i was watching some churches, although huge and magnificant, they are made with stone bricks, while that nation made structures to last. However these churches if one would not keep them maintained, they would not last 100 years.


----------



## krazij (Feb 21, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> I have a bad feeling about him, though. He may be controlled opposition. Whatever the case, I don't like his style and the way he frames things, including mixing history with flat earth.


he is my favorite, love his style, his voice, the adventure he takes you on.  I think everything from history to flat earth to dna is fascinating how he puts it along a story line path with evidences and a multitude of images and examples.  and how he talks with his audience knowing what they might be thinking, adds a little humor.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Feb 21, 2022)

To all the newer people here pooring praise over that channel, keep in mind the bible is the biggest forgery of history in this era. No archeological or biological support was ever found and no world leader believes in it. Be it the islamic or any other branch. 

With that said, for someone never seen more than i minute, why should one watch the channel?


----------



## TrangoSpackler (Feb 22, 2022)

Just to hear him talk about the 'Urf'....

Seriously, the imagery and narrative are captivating. His latest effort, painting Victor Hugo as the Stanley Kubrick of his time took me to places I've never been. Reimagining canyons as mining quarries and Devil's tower and other buttes as giant silicon based tree stumps harvested by unknown giants piqued my imagination. He lost me with the Prague Clock; but what made me a fan was taking me to the great empty cities in the mid 1800's by photograph. I thought his explanation of the theory of contrast in photography and using it to reexamine those photos was just the thing to gently shake those who are just waking to what is presented on this website.

Just the opinion of a lurker but you did ask....


----------



## Big_Boss (Feb 22, 2022)

krazij said:


> he is my favorite, love his style, his voice, the adventure he takes you on.  I think everything from history to flat earth to dna is fascinating how he puts it along a story line path with evidences and a multitude of images and examples.  and how he talks with his audience knowing what they might be thinking, adds a little humor.


I have pondered about his way of doing things and indeed how he does things makes it more clear. For example, in the past i did research flat earth theory, however the arguments that were given some were indeed worth pondering over, while others were hard to grasp. More like "well i just have to believe your words". What Ewaranon does, is first showing the deceit of NASA and the leaders (which i was not completely aware of). Especially the deceit of NASA caught me off guard (how you see little details that usually one would not notice, that would not make sense if one was in space). When you show the lies of somebody, then what happens is you doubt all their arguments, no matter what so called evidence they use. Even the evidence becomes doubtful.

Then what he does is attack the narrative by asking logical questions. "If this is this, why is that and if that is that, how come this is the result?" One of the beautiful argument for example is the giant trees, the shape, fibers, flat top etc. He says that we have eyes, yet we have become blind. Indeed, if we have eyes, why should we blindly follow a narrative? We can conclude things ourselves, without somebody telling us what the conclusion should be. Especially if their profession is archaeology, however knowing he is part of for example the Freemasons. What also has been made clear is that Freemasons have infiltrated like every layer of our society. You become to doubt like everything.

I myself am a Muslim and within the end times it is spoken about the amount of lies and deceit. However so far (because of all the brainwashing) i was not convinced yet that the dajjal (anti-christ) already had put his lies out there. What made me open my eyes is that Ewaranon showed how suddenly the whole media and political and scientific community started to attack the flat earth theory. WHY? Why if its just a theory and nonsense? It just has gained attention in the last 5 years one could indeed say, but the amount of hostility against is, is mind boggling indeed. It makes sense, because from Islamic point of view the anti-christ (dajjal) will deceit many. If many of the lies and deceit now already have been unearthed, you will doubt everything you see and feel yourself if he does appear.


Blackdiamond said:


> To all the newer people here pooring praise over that channel, keep in mind the bible is the biggest forgery of history in this era. No archeological or biological support was ever found and no world leader believes in it. Be it the islamic or any other branch.
> 
> With that said, for someone never seen more than i minute, why should one watch the channel?


That is the reason why i do not follow Christianity. Because if (which factually is) things do not add up in the current day Bible, how can you believe what has been told within it?

You yourself say something that is rather based on blind faith. You believe archaeological findings. How can you differentiate between real findings and false findings? Or even biological support or what makes you believe that world leaders are trustworthy? Everything is based on blind faith that everything what is being told is indeed the truth. What has been found is true and have not been tempered with whatsoever. This trust you still have. In the past i had lost it partially, but these days i have lost it completely. C-19 has also be credited for it, as governments were doing stuff, that did not make any sense at all. (Giving a d..r..u..g. to all ages and people with all kind of conditions (pregnant? you can have it..a child?..he/she can have it..sick elderly people?, they can have it), In the past what i have read was that new d..r..u..g..s.. are being tested for couple of years, not easily being given to pregnant women, children or elderly, as their body might react differently. Nowadays, one j..a..b.. after another. Where is the logic in that? .

Questions upon questions upon questions. Don't just blindly follow, you yourself can conclude things, without blindly following somebody with a 'nice' title that makes him/her a expert in their field. If it talks like a duck, walks like a duck, looks like a duck, well then it must be a duck. No professor needed right? .


TrangoSpackler said:


> Just to hear him talk about the 'Urf'....
> 
> Seriously, the imagery and narrative are captivating. His latest effort, painting Victor Hugo as the Stanley Kubrick of his time took me to places I've never been. Reimagining canyons as mining quarries and Devil's tower and other buttes as giant silicon based tree stumps harvested by unknown giants piqued my imagination. He lost me with the Prague Clock; but what made me a fan was taking me to the great empty cities in the mid 1800's by photograph. I thought his explanation of the theory of contrast in photography and using it to reexamine those photos was just the thing to gently shake those who are just waking to what is presented on this website.
> 
> Just the opinion of a lurker but you did ask....


Even if you take 1 thing from all that he says, is still a great win if you ask me. For example the Christian narrative with 3=1 already loses my attention (as i already have tried to discuss this with Christians many times over and over and just have given up the intellectual debate with them), however many other things that he does use be it even if he uses some pieces from the Bible with pictures/videos is worth pondering over. Not everything is false in the Bible, however its up to the viewer to determine for themselves what to accept or not to accept from it.

This type of mindset i am a HUGE fan of. Let people spent time on this and decide for themselves, instead of wasting their time watching useless sports or wasting their time playing games all the time.


----------



## Blackdiamond (Feb 22, 2022)

TrangoSpackler said:


> Just to hear him talk about the 'Urf'....
> 
> Seriously, the imagery and narrative are captivating. His latest effort, painting Victor Hugo as the Stanley Kubrick of his time took me to places I've never been. Reimagining canyons as mining quarries and Devil's tower and other buttes as giant silicon based tree stumps harvested by unknown giants piqued my imagination. He lost me with the Prague Clock; but what made me a fan was taking me to the great empty cities in the mid 1800's by photograph. I thought his explanation of the theory of contrast in photography and using it to reexamine those photos was just the thing to gently shake those who are just waking to what is presented on this website.
> 
> ...





Big_Boss said:


> I have pondered about his way of doing things and indeed how he does things makes it more clear. For example, in the past i did research flat earth theory, however the arguments that were given some were indeed worth pondering over, while others were hard to grasp. More like "well i just have to believe your words". What Ewaranon does, is first showing the deceit of NASA and the leaders (which i was not completely aware of). Especially the deceit of NASA caught me off guard (how you see little details that usually one would not notice, that would not make sense if one was in space). When you show the lies of somebody, then what happens is you doubt all their arguments, no matter what so called evidence they use. Even the evidence becomes doubtful.
> 
> Then what he does is attack the narrative by asking logical questions. "If this is this, why is that and if that is that, how come this is the result?" One of the beautiful argument for example is the giant trees, the shape, fibers, flat top etc. He says that we have eyes, yet we have become blind. Indeed, if we have eyes, why should we blindly follow a narrative? We can conclude things ourselves, without somebody telling us what the conclusion should be. Especially if their profession is archaeology, however knowing he is part of for example the Freemasons. What also has been made clear is that Freemasons have infiltrated like every layer of our society. You become to doubt like everything.
> 
> ...



Indeed. Archeology, in my mind, is to be trusted. But mostly the hidden away stuff.
Mainstream museums(?) and such promotes the rulers versions of the time and area.
When zionists go to to find a magical surviving paper in the israeli mountains its likely a lie. But if you yourself find geological or archeological features that are unexplained for im fairly sure its believable. Again, its a reason for those works have been state buisiness, and mostly still are to this day, even in the west. One example of a modern issue, altough not archeology yet, is when the divers found "strange" holes on the civilian ship Estonia. The state got em just now when the c-theater was still filling the media's propaganda headlines.
You only read or hear what they want you to read and hear. Rarely any truth it seems.

But this is crystal clear after the UN - Canadian dictatorship came to light. And the US war mongering again, this time in Europe. It is as if they really want a war there to erase whatever the cummunist era didnt.
Archeology is no different but its physically possible to go look for yourself on some occations.


----------



## Big_Boss (Feb 22, 2022)

Blackdiamond said:


> Indeed. Archeology, in my mind, is to be trusted. But mostly the hidden away stuff.
> Mainstream museums(?) and such promotes the rulers versions of the time and area.
> When zionists go to to find a magical surviving paper in the israeli mountains its likely a lie. But if you yourself find geological or archeological features that are unexplained for im fairly sure its believable. Again, its a reason for those works have been state buisiness, and mostly still are to this day, even in the west. One example of a modern issue, altough not archeology yet, is when the divers found "strange" holes on the civilian ship Estonia. The state got em just now when the c-theater was still filling the media's propaganda headlines.
> You only read or hear what they want you to read and hear. Rarely any truth it seems.
> ...


If i would translate your comment, it would be "I agree with you", because your findings and my findings will not be highlighted. If you ask the common people about giants, many would deny they ever existed, except off course religious people. While if (off course if one would believe, that small local papers did have articles about such findings) one can say that they did exist in the past as those archaeological findings.

So i think we are mostly on the same page if it comes to archaeology and what type. As i also do not deny everything, because if i would do that, that would mean, that i would deny everything. It becomes however a bit problematic what to believe to be indeed true. Thanks, btw about the civilian ship Estonia (never heard or read about it).


----------



## VincentFreeman (Feb 27, 2022)

Before I even knew about "Tartary" it was his video that got me interested, and I searched for more things to read so I found Stolen History. 

I'm not sure the earth is flat or globe, both have things the theory can't explain, but globe ones have even more faults. 

However, I enjoyed all the information, What On Earth Happened, The Lost History of Flat Earth, The Stolen History... as well as here, reading people's discussion or their findings from places they live.... only when you have accumulated more information and research from different sources including your own, you might form some opinion of your own, otherwise you're just following other people's opinion.

Just let people read/watch whatever they want to, and form the opinion themselves. Truth is hidden here and there, even in the controlled opposition narratives.


----------



## ojwang (Mar 14, 2022)

Cebeij said:


> The Ewaranon being a fraud and stealing content was debunked. And props to Ewar for I would not have found this forum and site if it was not for his videos that peaked my interest.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/lSSx76yJiaxx/_




how weird.
the cult if i'm honest is no coincidence. my gut says they're funded intelligence/military/private/belong to a weird part of a society who specialise types. of course this is pure speculation on my part but the pattern is clear, their objectives are to disrupt, disorientate anyone who might be going where they "shouldn't" - and then there's another possible aspect, although i doubt this was ewars plans - if anyone has read the 48 laws of power, what you've just shown me is one of the laws. creating controversy - perhaps they're "mercenaries" for hire and you can rent them to really ramp up your profile, power and attention. we see it in the entire entertainment industry. scripted, old power laws being played out as if they're real. there's nothing real about them. intrigue is another one, and i got to give it to ewar, i'm intrigued!


----------



## Big_Boss (Mar 14, 2022)

ojwang said:


> how weird.
> the cult if i'm honest is no coincidence. my gut says they're funded intelligence/military/private/belong to a weird part of a society who specialise types. of course this is pure speculation on my part but the pattern is clear, their objectives are to disrupt, disorientate anyone who might be going where they "shouldn't" - and then there's another possible aspect, although i doubt this was ewars plans - if anyone has read the 48 laws of power, what you've just shown me is one of the laws. creating controversy - perhaps they're "mercenaries" for hire and you can rent them to really ramp up your profile, power and attention. we see it in the entire entertainment industry. scripted, old power laws being played out as if they're real. there's nothing real about them. intrigue is another one, and i got to give it to ewar, i'm intrigued!


I do agree on that. Those videos have been well made. I mean the amount of research and specific research you usually can't find easily on the web but yet is integrated in those videos. Very well made indeed.

As a Muslim we believe that the devils (evil Jinn) work in all kind of ways, all to just deceive the people so they do not find the straight path. There are the easy fools you don't really have to do that much to convince them in to a lie (ie the sheeple of this world). Then there are those who know and feel something is off in this world. So they start digging. A big part of these guys is being caught by the web called "infowars & Paul Joseph Watson aka controlled opposition". They give you a lie wrapped it with some truth. Then there is a third category (maybe us) that see that there is a controlled opposition so we start to dig more to see more truth and maybe find it indeed, but the core message still being a lie.

In those videos of his, he is creating doubt. He is getting truth of all kind of religions. Thus many would still be at loss what the truth might be (ie which religion is the truth?). While in reality, majority have been tempered with. Been there done that in my case and i asked the necessary questions ending up becoming a Muslim by choice after using logic, rationality and reason. Everybody should do that for him/her self and don't follow any religion blindly. The Creator has given us a brain to use and eyes to see. The only problem many have is the problems of the heart (dishonesty, arrogance, too proud to admit something if you did not want something to be the truth etc.).

In the past i did listen to flat earth followers, however i was not convinced. What he neatly does, is first uncover the lie (those NASA clips did it for me where you see those guys grabbing something that should not exist (ropes) or see things fall and air bubbles or even the hair that does not act how it should act when in zero gravity). When doubt is put in ones heart, you stop talking and you start listening. I also was aware for some time about project bluebeam.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (Mar 22, 2022)

I believe that 'Ewaranon' is controlled opposition. His videos are scripted, extremely polished, and his voice sounds like that of Samuel Anderson - a British actor. His vocal inflections and accent nuances are identical to my ears. Please - someone tell me why I'm wrong.


----------



## Just (Mar 22, 2022)

QuakerTheOat said:


> I believe that 'Ewaranon' is controlled opposition. His videos are scripted, extremely polished, and his voice sounds like that of Samuel Anderson - a British actor. His vocal inflections and accent nuances are identical to my ears. Please - someone tell me why I'm wrong.


But why would using an actor to narrate these videos (which would obviously necessitate them being scripted) mean that they are fake or controlled opposition? It was obvious to me from the beginning that there’s a scripted narrator but a lot of what he says comes across as truth in my opinion.
After all, if you were saying something so explosive so convincingly, why would you want people to know who you are? I think more than one person was involved in the writing. I’ve just listened to Samuel Anderson and I don’t hear that it’s the same voice. He doesn’t do the ‘f’ for ‘th’ substitution and the narrator’s voice is much lower than his.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (Mar 23, 2022)

Just said:


> But why would using an actor to narrate these videos (which would obviously necessitate them being scripted) mean that they are fake or controlled opposition? It was obvious to me from the beginning that there’s a scripted narrator but a lot of what he says comes across as truth in my opinion.
> After all, if you were saying something so explosive so convincingly, why would you want people to know who you are? I think more than one person was involved in the writing. I’ve just listened to Samuel Anderson and I don’t hear that it’s the same voice. He doesn’t do the ‘f’ for ‘th’ substitution and the narrator’s voice is much lower than his.


'a lot of what he says comes across as truth in my opinion.'

I totally agree that it comes across as truth. In fact, I believe that a lot of what he says actually *is* true. Having said that, that's one of the key points of controlled opposition. It's usually a (very) large percentage of actual truth, but riddled with lies and deceptions. Good luck sifting through the muck. And using an actor to 'deliver a stellar performance' is something that perpetrators of controlled opposition would do. And 'his' videos are indeed stellar performances in my opinion. I believe that there were entire teams involved in the writing and production. There are many images in those videos that I haven't seen (nor can I find) anywhere else.
I've seen a lot of Andersons work. Several seasons of TV episodes and a number of interviews. His inflections change slightly based on his character, and there is a big difference in vocal delivery between a TV series character and a dedicated narrator - but I really do think it's him. I really, truly hope that I'm wrong.


----------



## trismegistus (Mar 23, 2022)

QuakerTheOat said:


> 'a lot of what he says comes across as truth in my opinion.'
> 
> I totally agree that it comes across as truth. In fact, I believe that a lot of what he says actually *is* true. Having said that, that's one of the key points of controlled opposition. It's usually a (very) large percentage of actual truth, but riddled with lies and deceptions. Good luck sifting through the muck. And using an actor to 'deliver a stellar performance' is something that perpetrators of controlled opposition would do. And 'his' videos are indeed stellar performances in my opinion. I believe that there were entire teams involved in the writing and production. There are many images in those videos that I haven't seen (nor can I find) anywhere else.
> I've seen a lot of Andersons work. Several seasons of TV episodes and a number of interviews. His inflections change slightly based on his character, and there is a big difference in vocal delivery between a TV series character and a dedicated narrator - but I really do think it's him. I really, truly hope that I'm wrong.



When it comes to the type of content this channel produces - not only is the audio engineering top notch, but so is the delivery of the script. In my opinion it is unusual that this entire package is said to be created by one person, because it is unlikely that the same person who does this research AND also has a professional recording voice and diction skills.

Of course - I don’t want to take away from the immense talent of the voice actors we used for the SH videos, they were volunteers and we made it clear from the beginning that it was a collaborative effort to produce.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (Mar 23, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> When it comes to the type of content this channel produces - not only is the audio engineering top notch, but so is the delivery of the script. In my opinion it is unusual that this entire package is said to be created by one person, because it is unlikely that the same person who does this research AND also has a professional recording voice and diction skills.
> 
> Of course - I don’t want to take away from the immense talent of the voice actors we used for the SH videos, they were volunteers and we made it clear from the beginning that it was a collaborative effort to produce.


"we made it clear from the beginning that it was a collaborative effort to produce."
... and this is the key differentiator to me between honest research and ... something else. You do not have an entity called 'SHAnon' that looks like a cross between Hagrid and Merlin representing you in your videos. 

I have not watched all of Ewaranons videos. Does he go into the provenance of the images and video that he uses?


----------



## Big_Boss (Mar 23, 2022)

QuakerTheOat said:


> I believe that 'Ewaranon' is controlled opposition. His videos are scripted, extremely polished, and his voice sounds like that of Samuel Anderson - a British actor. His vocal inflections and accent nuances are identical to my ears. Please - someone tell me why I'm wrong.


In an earlier comment i pointed out that the devil (from an Islamic point of view) has different tactics to catch as many people as possible to prevent them getting to the REAL truth. So if you would say the videos of Ewaranon are controlled opposition, i can only say "God knows", because i do not have objective evidence to debunk what you say. However both you and i agree that much of what is being told is perceived as truth by you and me.

What i do stumble upon and have my questions on, is the whole world population suddenly vanished and needed to be populated again. I am not saying that nothing has happened (as there is clear evidence of empty cities and orphan children being deported from Europe), but what i am saying is what we see is being discussed is the western world to be populated. Till now there is nothing about the last Islamic Caliphate (Ottoman empire). Are there evidences from them or from Islamic populations in other Islamic lands (modern day Turkey and central point of the Ottoman empire), what about lands in north Africa (i presume they did notice any changes in for example Spain/Italy) that talk about empty cities? What about the Turkic countries in Asia? Indonesia? China? India? Maybe stories from the previous generations handed down to the new generation (oral traditions). I mean it is like maybe only 4-5 generations only. So is there even 1/5 of what was told earlier survived with the current day elderly through those oral traditions?


----------



## Just (Mar 23, 2022)

Big_Boss said:


> In an earlier comment i pointed out that the devil (from an Islamic point of view) has different tactics to catch as many people as possible to prevent them getting to the REAL truth. So if you would say the videos of Ewaranon are controlled opposition, i can only say "God knows", because i do not have objective evidence to debunk what you say. However both you and i agree that much of what is being told is perceived as truth by you and me.
> 
> What i do stumble upon and have my questions on, is the whole world population suddenly vanished and needed to be populated again. I am not saying that nothing has happened (as there is clear evidence of empty cities and orphan children being deported from Europe), but what i am saying is what we see is being discussed is the western world to be populated. Till now there is nothing about the last Islamic Caliphate (Ottoman empire). Are there evidences from them or from Islamic populations in other Islamic lands (modern day Turkey and central point of the Ottoman empire), what about lands in north Africa (i presume they did notice any changes in for example Spain/Italy) that talk about empty cities? What about the Turkic countries in Asia? Indonesia? China? India? Maybe stories from the previous generations handed down to the new generation (oral traditions). I mean it is like maybe only 4-5 generations only. So is there even 1/5 of what was told earlier survived with the current day elderly through those oral traditions?


If you accept the idea of a flat earth with the ice wall freezing on one side and melting on the other, couldn’t both mud floods and newly exposed worlds be explained by this phenomenon? The ‘new world’ would be the world that is newly exposed by melting, the ‘lost world’ (Atlantis for example) would be the one frozen over. Mud floods could be caused by the melting of surface ice causing sinking in the existing old world buildings.


QuakerTheOat said:


> 'a lot of what he says comes across as truth in my opinion.'
> 
> I totally agree that it comes across as truth. In fact, I believe that a lot of what he says actually *is* true. Having said that, that's one of the key points of controlled opposition. It's usually a (very) large percentage of actual truth, but riddled with lies and deceptions. Good luck sifting through the muck. And using an actor to 'deliver a stellar performance' is something that perpetrators of controlled opposition would do. And 'his' videos are indeed stellar performances in my opinion. I believe that there were entire teams involved in the writing and production. There are many images in those videos that I haven't seen (nor can I find) anywhere else.
> I've seen a lot of Andersons work. Several seasons of TV episodes and a number of interviews. His inflections change slightly based on his character, and there is a big difference in vocal delivery between a TV series character and a dedicated narrator - but I really do think it's him. I really, truly hope that I'm wrong.


You hope that you’re wrong about what? It doesn’t matter who the narrator is. It doesn’t matter if this is controlled opposition. It makes people question their reality and that’s always a good thing. The problem as evidenced by the last few decades is that people have been too ready to hand over their rights and their freedom for endless distraction. If the Ewaranon videos are just distraction, then bring on reality because the minds of the viewers are now open and ready for it.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (Mar 23, 2022)

Just said:


> You hope that you’re wrong about what? It doesn’t matter who the narrator is. It doesn’t matter if this is controlled opposition. It makes people question their reality and that’s always a good thing. The problem as evidenced by the last few decades is that people have been too ready to hand over their rights and their freedom for endless distraction. If the Ewaranon videos are just distraction, then bring on reality because the minds of the viewers are now open and ready for it.


Controlled opposition *always* matters. Controlled opposition by its very nature is designed to steer minds away from the real truth. The monsters behind most of our controlled opposition are absolute masters at it. They are absolute masters of human psychology. This hasn't been going on for a few decades. It's been going on pretty much forever. If the Ewaranon videos are controlled opposition, then what we have is a really big truth pill with a side order of BS - and the very *instant* the BS becomes evident then normies will write off the entire topic. 

*That* is the power of controlled opposition.


----------



## Just (Mar 23, 2022)

QuakerTheOat said:


> Controlled opposition *always* matters. Controlled opposition by its very nature is designed to steer minds away from the real truth. The monsters behind most of our controlled opposition are absolute masters at it. They are absolute masters of human psychology. This hasn't been going on for a few decades. It's been going on pretty much forever. If the Ewaranon videos are controlled opposition, then what we have is a really big truth pill with a side order of BS - and the very *instant* the BS becomes evident then normies will write off the entire topic.
> 
> *That* is the power of controlled opposition.


Of course - but not believing 100% of what we see or read is a given if you’re on this site. Never mind controlled opposition - even the most honest and well-meaning poster on this site could be factually wrong. The point is to listen critically and sift through the evidence doing your own research. These videos don’t force you to accept anything obviously so it makes no difference who is behind them or what their intentions are. Your response to this actually does sound like controlled opposition to me with the ‘We need to be worried about who these people are’ agenda. No we don’t. We can watch it as fiction. We can watch it as truth. We are free to respond to it however we like. These kinds of videos can spark thoughts which you would never have had if you hadn’t watched it. Catastrophising never works as the last 2 years have shown.


----------



## trismegistus (Mar 23, 2022)

Just said:


> Of course - but not believing 100% of what we see or read is a given if you’re on this site. Never mind controlled opposition - even the most honest and well-meaning poster on this site could be factually wrong. The point is to listen critically and sift through the evidence doing your own research. These videos don’t force you to accept anything obviously so it makes no difference who is behind them or what their intentions are. Your response to this actually does sound like controlled opposition to me with the ‘We need to be worried about who these people are’ agenda. No we don’t. We can watch it as fiction. We can watch it as truth. We are free to respond to it however we like. These kinds of videos can spark thoughts which you would never have had if you hadn’t watched it. Catastrophising never works as the last 2 years have shown.



Our largest influx of new accounts by far have been from those who started with Ewaranon and made their way here, for which I am personally grateful. I think any content that motivates people to learn more and read more is never a negative thing. However one thing I have noticed is that there is a certain level of dogma those that “started” their alternative history research by consuming YT videos of other researchers. I can already begin to see the effects of this on our own site - a huge influx of theories relating all of this to Christianity and FE research.

While synthesis can be good, in this situation i see it as negative because of how easy the conversation can spin out of control when Christianity or FE is invoked. Trust me when I say from a moderators standpoint FE discussion is the most heavily moderated on this site because it creates arguments, not discussions. Christianity less so, but in my opinion it creates a narrowing of possibility due to the confusing nature and origins of Christianity.

That said many of us here view these videos similarly to you  - taking interesting bits and pieces and integrating it into their own research, or even just consuming it from an entertainment standpoint. I don’t want to take away from that, but the discussion on the motivations of a channel like Ewaranon is certainly worth discussing.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (Mar 23, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> Our largest influx of new accounts by far have been from those who started with Ewaranon and made their way here, for which I am personally grateful. I think any content that motivates people to learn more and read more is never a negative thing. However one thing I have noticed is that there is a certain level of dogma those that “started” their alternative history research by consuming YT videos of other researchers. I can already begin to see the effects of this on our own site - a huge influx of theories relating all of this to Christianity and FE research.
> 
> While synthesis can be good, in this situation i see it as negative because of how easy the conversation can spin out of control when Christianity or FE is invoked. Trust me when I say from a moderators standpoint FE discussion is the most heavily moderated on this site because it creates arguments, not discussions. Christianity less so, but in my opinion it creates a narrowing of possibility due to the confusing nature and origins of Christianity.
> 
> That said many of us here view these videos similarly to you  - taking interesting bits and pieces and integrating it into their own research, or even just consuming it from an entertainment standpoint. I don’t want to take away from that, but the discussion on the motivations of a channel like Ewaranon is certainly worth discussing.


I'm one of those that 'found' Ewaranon on WTV. I started watching and was immediately intrigued. They 'felt' scripted from the beginning, but I kept going. The voice was familiar, and I couldn't quite place it. After a few more videos, I started feeling like I was being nudged in a direction I would not have taken of my own volition. At that point, I started researching other places/sites with similar content and found this site. I'm really, truly happy to be here. I agree with your assessment: if not for Ewaranon, I probably would not have found this place.


Just said:


> Of course - but not believing 100% of what we see or read is a given if you’re on this site. Never mind controlled opposition - even the most honest and well-meaning poster on this site could be factually wrong. The point is to listen critically and sift through the evidence doing your own research. These videos don’t force you to accept anything obviously so it makes no difference who is behind them or what their intentions are. Your response to this actually does sound like controlled opposition to me with the ‘We need to be worried about who these people are’ agenda. No we don’t. We can watch it as fiction. We can watch it as truth. We are free to respond to it however we like. These kinds of videos can spark thoughts which you would never have had if you hadn’t watched it. Catastrophising never works as the last 2 years have shown.


'Your response to this actually does sound like controlled opposition to me with the ‘We need to be worried about who these people are’ agenda'
Wow. Well, let me tell you why I'm gun shy about 'who these people are'. Sometime after the last US election, I woke up. This happened in a REALLY short period of time, and it totally rocked my world. I'm still learning to cope with it. My business partners, friends and family - they didn't wake up - but let's just say they 'started stirring'. Most turned to 'Real America Voice' and 'Steve Bannon' for news. I could see why. They pour out truth after truth. And then they misdirect and lie. A lot. And they never, EVER name the jew - and that is the biggest red flag of all. They are the epitome of controlled opposition. A happy mixture of truth, circus and misdirection. Maybe this is all part of the 'normal way of waking up'. I have no idea. But I do have a strong belief that actually knowing the minds behind the information I'm consuming is important, because there is a difference between videos that are produced strictly to share information and those that are produced to steer you in a certain direction.
If I'm sounding like I'm 'controlled opposition', then I apologize. I'm just a guy that is trying his best to understand what is happening, and - above all - find ways to further the awakening of those that I love. That's what's most important to me.


----------



## Just (Mar 23, 2022)

QuakerTheOat said:


> I'm one of those that 'found' Ewaranon on WTV. I started watching and was immediately intrigued. They 'felt' scripted from the beginning, but I kept going. The voice was familiar, and I couldn't quite place it. After a few more videos, I started feeling like I was being nudged in a direction I would not have taken of my own volition. At that point, I started researching other places/sites with similar content and found this site. I'm really, truly happy to be here. I agree with your assessment: if not for Ewaranon, I probably would not have found this place.
> 
> 'Your response to this actually does sound like controlled opposition to me with the ‘We need to be worried about who these people are’ agenda'
> Wow. Well, let me tell you why I'm gun shy about 'who these people are'. Sometime after the last US election, I woke up. This happened in a REALLY short period of time, and it totally rocked my world. I'm still learning to cope with it. My business partners, friends and family - they didn't wake up - but let's just say they 'started stirring'. Most turned to 'Real America Voice' and 'Steve Bannon' for news. I could see why. They pour out truth after truth. And then they misdirect and lie. A lot. And they never, EVER name the jew - and that is the biggest red flag of all. They are the epitome of controlled opposition. A happy mixture of truth, circus and misdirection. Maybe this is all part of the 'normal way of waking up'. I have no idea. But I do have a strong belief that actually knowing the minds behind the information I'm consuming is important, because there is a difference between videos that are produced strictly to share information and those that are produced to steer you in a certain direction.
> If I'm sounding like I'm 'controlled opposition', then I apologize. I'm just a guy that is trying his best to understand what is happening, and - above all - find ways to further the awakening of those that I love. That's what's most important to me.


I’m sorry if it sounded as if I was accusing you. I feel so demoralised at the moment after having all the truths I feel I’m starting to understand snatched away or discredited. In the last 2 years I’ve realised I can trust almost no one and nothing of what I’ve held as truth for the decades I’ve lived. Even if the Ewaranon videos are disinformation, some of what they say is truth. My question though is why disinformation is necessary? The majority of people don’t know and wouldn’t accept any of it anyway so why would they bother? Is it to confuse us so much that all opposition is split? That’s definitely not working as people are beginning to realise how fake most of the MSM news is so our critical faculties are getting better not worse. Oh well. I’ll keep researching and hopefully I find out the truth before the whole lot comes crashing down.


----------



## Big_Boss (Mar 24, 2022)

Just said:


> If you accept the idea of a flat earth with the ice wall freezing on one side and melting on the other, couldn’t both mud floods and newly exposed worlds be explained by this phenomenon? The ‘new world’ would be the world that is newly exposed by melting, the ‘lost world’ (Atlantis for example) would be the one frozen over. Mud floods could be caused by the melting of surface ice causing sinking in the existing old world buildings.


Well if i had a logical, rational and reasonable argument against your argument, i would have used it. So is your argument valid? It could be and it could be not. I do not know. Everything and i mean literally everything that i have known or i was told in this so called scientific world, has become doubtful. There were things within Islam that i could not explain in the scientific sense. However with a flat earth, a lot of those things fall neatly in its place.

If we look at cities that are underwater, one could argue well those cities did not suddenly decide to go underwater. Atlantis could also be one that maybe is buried by a mud flood or somewhere underwater. You nor me have good enough evidence to say which it is, however both you and i agree that we should not blindly follow this scientific narrative anymore that we are being told. My heart has lost any love for this world when i saw the part of the giant trees and if that wasn't enough the argument about quarries sealed it. 

If you know this, its like what is being left (breadcrumbs or maybe not even that, just food that is looooong overdue (mold everywhere), should you enjoy it while knowing that people before you had the real good food?). Btw not getting depressed or anything, but just no longing for "big" things..like far away journeys, big house, more money, fancy car..etc. Just no appetite left whatsoever, just enjoying the simple things very close to home.


trismegistus said:


> That said many of us here view these videos similarly to you  - taking interesting bits and pieces and integrating it into their own research, or even just consuming it from an entertainment standpoint. I don’t want to take away from that, but the discussion on the motivations of a channel like Ewaranon is certainly worth discussing.


You make a good point. Instead of wasting our time on nonsense, better with these type of videos/content even if it is purely for entertainment purposes. Those Hollywood movies really just waste your time.

Btw, what i find interesting is in the last maybe 15 years, there are enough movies created about the hollow earth concept. However no movies with clear concept of a flat earth i have seen in all those years (Truman Show was maybe the one and only that just introduced this idea in a very subtle way). I mean if they want to make money and are searching for ideas to make movies about, flat earth is just right in front of you. Just last year (King Kong vs Godzilla) they again introduced hollow earth concept. What almost looks like a coincides is that of all the people Jim Carrey (who played in the Truman show) looks like he tries to show the lies that have been told to the people.

As if its taboo to make a movie about flat earth. When this happens, i stand up like a meerkat. So one could use these kind of methods to also determine which concept might have a some truth in it, that the people in power want you to absolutely NOT investigate whatsoever.


Just said:


> I’m sorry if it sounded as if I was accusing you. I feel so demoralised at the moment after having all the truths I feel I’m starting to understand snatched away or discredited. In the last 2 years I’ve realised I can trust almost no one and nothing of what I’ve held as truth for the decades I’ve lived. Even if the Ewaranon videos are disinformation, some of what they say is truth. My question though is why disinformation is necessary? The majority of people don’t know and wouldn’t accept any of it anyway so why would they bother? Is it to confuse us so much that all opposition is split? That’s definitely not working as people are beginning to realise how fake most of the MSM news is so our critical faculties are getting better not worse. Oh well. I’ll keep researching and hopefully I find out the truth before the whole lot comes crashing down.


From an Islamic point of view its this.

Quran 7:16
[Satan] said, "Because You have put me in error, *I will surely sit in wait for them on Your straight path*.
Quran 7:17
*Then I will come to them from before them and from behind them and on their right and on their left,* and You will not find most of them grateful [to You]."
Quran 7:18
[Allah] said, "Get out of Paradise, reproached and expelled. *Whoever follows you among them - I will surely fill Hell with you, all together."*

With this, like Christian Muslims are also expecting the anti-Christ (ad-dajjal). ad-dajjal means the liar, the deceiver. He will make truth look like falsehood and falsehood make look like truth. So if you say "why disinformation is necessary?" its to marinate the people when ad-dajjal (anti-christ) arrives, he will show them things that they have not seen before because of the cover of lies all those years. Claim its his, so people would follow him. Not giving people any chance to escape the lie until he arrives. Its like living in a artificial world. You are the god in it, because you have determined everything and you are able to turn things to how you want it to be. In the real world where you are not God, you are unable.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (Mar 28, 2022)

Cebeij said:


> The Ewaranon being a fraud and stealing content was debunked. And props to Ewar for I would not have found this forum and site if it was not for his videos that peaked my interest.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/lSSx76yJiaxx/_



Ok, so now I'm curious... when I see this word - 'debunked' - my mind immediately goes to snopes. And wikipedia. And other 'trustworthy bastions of a civilized society'. Can you share who/where/when this has been 'debunked'? Please be specific.


Apollonius said:


> But that still doesn't change that he's promoting a false model, even though we've proven the Flat Earth model false over and over again.


Where was this *proven*? I'm new here - and really want to know.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Mar 28, 2022)

QuakerTheOat said:


> Where was this *proven*? I'm new here - and really want to know.


The mods are always telling us to keep it nice on the flat earth thread.  Go there at your peril.  There are a number of people on the thread who seem to think that refusing to understand something is the same thing as logically disproving it.


----------



## Safranek (Mar 28, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> The mods are always telling us to keep it nice on the flat earth thread.


Actually, this applies to all threads.

There are certain subjects (Flat Earth being one of them) which seem to cause people to lose their objectivity. This in itself would not be a problem, but when ego and emotion enter the picture in defense of personal belief and are channeled into the comments, then we do have a problem.

Ideally, the forum is about being able to discuss topics regardless of one's position at that moment on a given subject, as long as the comments are made respectfully. Through such discussion, many of us have been able to change our views regarding many subjects according to new and 'valid' information we share.

However, there are some, who will believe the same thing on Sunday that they believed on Monday, regardless of any information they may have received during the course of the week. Unfortunately, they can't be helped, at least not in this forum.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (Mar 29, 2022)

Safranek said:


> However, there are some, who will believe the same thing on Sunday that they believed on Monday, regardless of any information they may have received during the course of the week. Unfortunately, they can't be helped, at least not in this forum.


This single observation should be stickied somewhere!


----------



## olfacto (Mar 29, 2022)

QuakerTheOat said:


> This single observation should be stickied somewhere!


I want to know where I can get the flat earth map by Stergios mentioned  Ep 7 LHFE


----------



## BusyBaci (Mar 30, 2022)

User1 said:


> I'm inclined to think the caesars, kaizers, kings, etc. were governors of a worldwide empire though, not an alliance of like-minded individuals. To create such a homogenous look and feel across continents and would involve subjugating people to your rule because they surely all didn't have the same culture even if they were united in language. I therefore think there was in fact an emperor-type, who decided to export that culture worldwide, not unlike exporting democracy.


It might be a highly likely scenario, I do agree. On my previous comment I was just thinking out loud about the second possibility.
However, what I find strange are the striking similarities in architecture, way of dressing, and belief systems in between old empires, which are very distant from one another also. Let's say Babylon and Rome. Take a look at the below picture of king Nebuchadnezzar of Babylon.





_(Nebuchadnezzar and Sémiramis) by Rene-Antoine Houasse, 1676 CE, Palace of Versailles_​His guards are wearing helms and armor in very much the style of the romans, also the cart where he's riding is also very roman looking. There are many similarities like this, exactly like in my first post on this thread showing a connection between romans and babylonians. It seems they have a strong taste for dressing in red.

And if I'm to break his name down as Nebuchadne-zzar, the 'zaar' part sound a lot like _Tsar. _Very much in tune with my assertion that these Caesars/Tsars/Kaiser/Zaar rulers are all part of the same unified language and rule of law, clearly describing and recognizing their authority over the governed zones or regional empires.

Who was the Emperor is a focal question. I guess any line of thought including previous known historical figures, trying to accommodate them as "The One", might be fitting and tempting to make. I honestly don't know, but what I think is that he might not have ruled with a strong military fist over the whole world. It would have been impossible to maintain the power for long. Regional rulers would have tried to overthrew him constantly in order to rise for power.

I think that a unified political and religious (his right to power comes from some god/s) figure the likes of a 'world-wide Imperator', might be possible only through a unified consensus from all the contending parties. But of course, I don't have any means to prove it. I'm just connecting dots here.

The articles below are worth a read to expand more on king Nebuchadnezzar II and king Hammurabi of Babylon.

Nebuchadnezzar II​
Ancient Babylon: Center of Mesopotamian Civilization​


----------



## Daniel (Mar 30, 2022)

One possibility is that the Monarch of the Empire was the Czar or Khan(synonymous terms).
A Caesar may have been the cae-czar or sous czar. The local administrator for the czar.
Interestingly, the Dutch word for King is koning. That could be the Khan-ing, where "ing" is a diminutive form like "duckling". Again, the Khan/Czar's local representative, handling local affairs. And this changed into other languages as "konig", "king" etc.
According to Fomenko HOW IT WAS IN REALITY
The title "Sultan" just meant "Son of Hetman", where "hetman" was an Eastern European military commander.
Other "proper names" may just be misreadings, eg. "Czar-Khan" becomes "Sargon", or "Sultan" becomes "Saladin".


----------



## User1 (Mar 30, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> It might be a highly likely scenario, I do agree. On my previous comment I was just thinking out loud about the second possibility.
> However, what I find strange are the striking similarities in architecture, way of dressing, and belief systems in between old empires, which are very distant from one another also. Let's say Babylon and Rome. Take a look at the below picture of king Nebuchadnezzar of Babylon.
> 
> View attachment 21054
> ...


Thanks for the links. So this is where my mind is regarding this:

*Art *- Has it been considered that art may be the key as to when we transitioned from one world-government/emperor to the next?  I always found it curious that we went from being artistically inept to inspirational in seemingly one generation.  When you shared the image of this painting, I thought yes, we always see this imagery, but also this style.  Then I thought different peoples are skilled differently, some build, some paint, some do language and poetry.  Perhaps the Renaissance period signalled the completion of the takeover then the new power could paint a new history, literally.  And they want us to believe that it is a Roman one, (As an aside, I just believe that basically all art is BS.  How does no artist or painter ever account for construction of any of the architectural or technological marvels we see?  They're basically the state-sanctioned MSM of the old world in my view.)

*Romans *- I don't think the Romans looked like that at all. Did they have winter uniforms or was it always summer where they were? Maybe painting was a seasonal thing. I'm not a researcher and perhaps someone on this site has found the Roman winter kit, but like you say, they always seem to look the same, all over the world, like they're planning for a sunny day out with an open cart.  This is just plain stupid in any extreme weather condition, hot or cold. Then again, I'm not a general or emperor so what do I know?

Firmly feel the entire Roman history, up to and including the painting is propaganda and further entrenches my belief that Roman may very well have been, if not probably was in the Americas.  I don't dispute there were Romans, nor do I dispute that they were called Romans, I'm just not thinking they're of the toga-wearing variety, especially if we assume that the latter-day Romans of the 18th century were also wearing togas.  Surely you can't say their dress hasn't changed in 2000 years, 1000 years, 500 years, 100 years. It's inconceivable.

About the links you shared, I found the following interesting in the first one:

_Nebuchadnezzar is said to have been “driven away from among men, and did eat grass like an ox, and his body was wet with the dew of heaven until *hairs grew like the feathers of eagles* and *his nails like bird's claw*s.”  _

Could this be that bird-deity that ancient people apparently venerated?  Nebuchadnezzar was apparently not short on hands to pat himself on the back so maybe he glorified himself after the fact to portray his madness as a sort of ascension, I'm just speculating.

I agree that a world-wide rule would have to be religion-based and not political, much like the current crop of crazies running the world.  The emperor must be seen to be appointed divinely in this system, and they must legit believe their are real consequences for challenging that authority because we are dealing with the worst kind of people, yet they tow the line.

Coming back to the thread, like today, the Roman Empire was a regional power in the Americas.  Maybe they broke the code, attacked the Babylonian Empire which was the regional proxy and America then became a forgotten land as a consequence.  I believe wars would happen regardless as it is profitable and keeps people in a state of fear/anxiety, so war is part of the agenda but maybe the Roman's took it too far.  No regional proxy could be established in South America after the fall of the first Roman empire, so it remains quite a volatile continent.  Same applies to Africa and too an extent the Middle East.  West and Eastern Europe have their regional rulers, as does Asia.  Just trying to make sense of this.

UPD:  Regarding the feathers of eagles, perhaps the Roman Empire is the Babylonian Empire.  The eagle symbol is the symbol of Nebuchadnezzar. Or maybe his is the Tartarian empire.  So many eagles....
UPD2: OR...Rome took on Nebuchadnezzar, who was the real deal emperor.  And he destroyed them and all of Rome. So they re-invented a Roman history in Europe until they could eventually return to the Americas, after his empire finally fell.  And I'm speculating wildly here but let's say around the Renaissance period.


----------



## Fawkes (Mar 30, 2022)

These world rulers may have included the ancient Egyptian Pharaohs, who were God/Kings, and married their own sisters to keep their Elite bloodline "pure". Going all the way down to our time, the present Queen Elizabeth II has been suggested as a hidden Great Queen of the World, whose second son Prince Andrew is also Duke of YORK, and whose grandson Prince Harry now actually lives in America. However, her financial advisor, Evelyn de Rothschild, may actually be pulling the strings behind the scenes for big money now, with his present New Jersey (New Caesarea) born wife, Lynn Forester. She is a native of Bergen County, New Jersey, a suburb of greater NEW YORK CITY. When they were married in 2000 (the year leading up to the new millennium), they were invited to spend their honeymoon in the White House by then President and First Lady Clinton.


----------



## Liberated Collective (Apr 7, 2022)

iseidon said:


> I was interested in this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antarctica isnt exactly a place...Arctic Magnetic North you mean?


----------



## iseidon (Apr 7, 2022)

Liberated Collective said:


> Antarctica isnt exactly a place...Arctic Magnetic North you mean?


As part of this hypothesis, I am referring specifically to Antarctica, assuming that it was previously (before the cataclysm) inhabited by humans.


----------



## Liberated Collective (Apr 7, 2022)

iseidon said:


> As part of this hypothesis, I am referring specifically to Antarctica, assuming that it was previously (before the cataclysm) inhabited by humans.


Well perhaps outside known world, but considering earth isn't a globe, Antarctica isnt a continent. But there are many lands outside,  so sure they could have come from any of those,


----------



## Seeker (Apr 21, 2022)

Ok, so Ewaranon finally got something new up on this youtube account, as of about 8 hours ago.

Not entirely sure what to think at the moment - I gather it's a teaser of some sort? I'm not even sure what the title of it means.

Does anyone know - were there only ever 3 chapters to LHFE 2? Did anything get released anywhere else?

New video below:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRo3Cs2laaMWu5V5uRqWnEQ/videos


Edit - Rædels - I believe this is old-English for 'riddles'

Further edit - Saw this comment, looks promising:


Paul Barratt​4 hours ago
Any plans on finishing LHFE ?? Kinda left it on a cliffhanger






REPLY


Hide reply


​AEWAR - LHFEVOL2
22 minutes ago
Of course. It'll make sense soon


----------



## Altarino (Apr 25, 2022)

In Latin America, there are lots of old classical buildings, but the hypothesis of Italy being in Venezuela or anywhere else in LA seems too much. There are lots of immigrant descendants in Argentina for example, but the roots are clearly native people in different regions, and more like the narrated history, being it that they emigrated from Europe between the XVIII and XX century, filling the more populated cities than the inner country.
Nonetheless, I agree that there is a more than plausible manipulation of history in the many parts of it; and probably in more than most people think.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Apr 25, 2022)

two new videos out today. Can't wait to watch them!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSfvRVqvnWw_


and it looks like a new series has begun


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCoF3TWA31k_


----------



## Lightseeker (Apr 25, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> two new videos out today. Can't wait to watch them!
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSfvRVqvnWw_
> ...




He basically says "the stuff I said is not truly real".


----------



## Quiahuitl (Apr 25, 2022)

Lightseeker said:


> He basically says "the stuff I said is not truly real".


You could interpret it more kindly as 'It's more complicated than it first appeared.'

While I've been waiting for this new video to appear, I've filled in a few gaps especially relating to a few clues Ewar gave a while back.

Our conventional narrative makes it impossible for the horse and buggy people to have built all those amazing buildings by accurately carving out ten foot granite blocks with hand tools.  So I've been thinking in terms of a lost civilisation that was destroyed and then hidden.

However it's looking more and more like the technology to build those buildings still existed until the late 1800s and even into the 20th century.  And possibly the cause of all the destruction was a world war fought using the same technology.  

Check this 11-minute video about the destruction of Tartaria in 1816. 
Destruction of Tartaria


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Apr 25, 2022)

Very deep videos and I will need to rewatch both. Tbh I have much more respect for him. It takes a lot of courage to put out LHFE END and most wouldn't. And I cannot help but agree, much of the one world Tartarian stuff feels like globalism on the sly.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (Apr 25, 2022)

Just watched the first one. Wow. The creators and producers of this are total professionals, and they lead you down the path of a narrative like the Pied Piper. So - a lot of us here have 'somewhat concluded' that this series is a scripted narrative. This 'end of this chapter' video takes a large portion of what the entire series is about - and tells you that 'I made a mistake. I'm only human. Most of what I told you is misleading.'. It's done in the video under the guise of 'I', 'Me', 'My' - in other words, it 'humanizes' the primary character 'ewaranon'.

Also, there are many, many generalizations put forth in the form of images and accompanied by music as to sound like a 'revelation'... Ones such as: ANY AND ALL RE-TELLINGS OF HISTORY WILL BE PART FICTIONAL AND PART FACTUAL (with a *dramatic* shift in the audio/music). Do you see what this is? Do you? This is the *exact same thing* that you see on 'TV' - every day. It is neurolinguistic programming, and it is designed to get you to 'understand' and 'believe' that when you are faced with a telling of history - no matter what it is or who is telling it - to apply this 'part truth/part lie' filter to it. This is but a single example. After reviewing several other of 'his' videos - well, they're ALL full of NLP. Watch them - sure, but be aware that you're being programmed.

'He' is right about one thing for sure: the subject and study of alternative history and it's potential for 'uncovering the truth' is like dangling candy in front of children for a LOT of us. At this point though, with what is happening in the world it is only serving to DISTRACT us from what primarily needs to be done: The elimination of the filthy demons in charge of this world. The ones causing death and chaos. The ones who STOLE our history - whatever it is - to begin with.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Apr 25, 2022)

QuakerTheOat said:


> Just watched the first one. Wow. The creators and producers of this are total professionals, and they lead you down the path of a narrative like the Pied Piper. So - a lot of us here have 'somewhat concluded' that this series is a scripted narrative. This 'end of this chapter' video takes a large portion of what the entire series is about - and tells you that 'I made a mistake. I'm only human. Most of what I told you is misleading.'. It's done in the video under the guise of 'I', 'Me', 'My' - in other words, it 'humanizes' the primary character 'ewaranon'.
> 
> Also, there are many, many generalizations put forth in the form of images and accompanied by music as to sound like a 'revelation'... Ones such as: ANY AND ALL RE-TELLINGS OF HISTORY WILL BE PART FICTIONAL AND PART FACTUAL (with a *dramatic* shift in the audio/music). Do you see what this is? Do you? This is the *exact same thing* that you see on 'TV' - every day. It is neurolinguistic programming, and it is designed to get you to 'understand' and 'believe' that when you are faced with a telling of history - no matter what it is or who is telling it - to apply this 'part truth/part lie' filter to it. This is but a single example. After reviewing several other of 'his' videos - well, they're ALL full of NLP. Watch them - sure, but be aware that you're being programmed.
> 
> 'He' is right about one thing for sure: the subject and study of alternative history and it's potential for 'uncovering the truth' is like dangling candy in front of children for a LOT of us. At this point though, with what is happening in the world it is only serving to DISTRACT us from what primarily needs to be done: The elimination of the filthy demons in charge of this world. The ones causing death and chaos. The ones who STOLE our history - whatever it is - to begin with.


Hmm. This is a little paranoid. Neurolinguistic programming... ? for what? to think for ourselves? He admitted he got things wrong by repeating others' arguments and because of that overlooked the complexity of the subject. No offence but one thing I'm learning more and more about the "truther" community as the days go on is that a lot of us have completely lost the plot!


----------



## trismegistus (Apr 25, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> Hmm. This is a little paranoid. Neurolinguistic programming... ? for what? to think for ourselves? He admitted he got things wrong by repeating others' arguments and because of that overlooked the complexity of the subject. No offence but one thing I'm learning more and more about the "truther" community as the days go on is that a lot of us have completely lost the plot!



I would not call healthy skepticism of this type of content paranoia - NLP is pervasive in our society - from psychology to self help gurus to internet content producers, you’d be hard pressed to find an aspect of our society that doesn’t employ these tactics in some way.

A few of the major signs of NLP include studying the behaviors, mannerisms and interest of the subject and mirroring them to establish rapport. Reviewing hours of content popular in this community and rehashing them would certainly fall under this category. Another sign would be using vague language, which Quaker has already pointed out.

At the same time, I can also see that while these tactics can be gleaned from Ewaranon, that doesn’t explicitly mean that it is done to lead you down the wrong path, per se. Persuasion tactics are used everyday in far more common situations than this, and it’s not all done nefariously.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (Apr 25, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> I would not call healthy skepticism of this type of content paranoia - NLP is pervasive in our society - from psychology to self help gurus to internet content producers, you’d be hard pressed to find an aspect of our society that doesn’t employ these tactics in some way.
> 
> A few of the major signs of NLP include studying the behaviors, mannerisms and interest of the subject and mirroring them to establish rapport. Reviewing hours of content popular in this community and rehashing them would certainly fall under this category. Another sign would be using vague language, which Quaker has already pointed out.
> 
> At the same time, I can also see that while these tactics can be gleaned from Ewaranon, that doesn’t explicitly mean that it is done to lead you down the wrong path, per se. Persuasion tactics are used everyday in far more common situations than this, and it’s not all done nefariously.


One of the things that I have learned to pay very close attention to is not only the content of information, but the way in which it is presented. We are taught as children how to defend ourselves from physical attack (at least I was), and there are a lot of ways and methodologies that facilitate that very thing: physical self defense. What we don't get *anywhere* are the tools to defend ourselves from the real, true danger - the psychological and spiritual assaults that we have been under since we first set foot in a public school, in front of a TV or attended any ahhh... let's just call them 'Houses of Organized Religion'. At their core, they are all weapons designed to instill specific narratives, fear and obedience.


----------



## Big_Boss (Apr 25, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> Our conventional narrative makes it impossible for the horse and buggy people to have built all those amazing buildings by accurately carving out ten foot granite blocks with hand tools. So I've been thinking in terms of a lost civilisation that was destroyed and then hidden.


The whole structure and architecture part of his videos were not the ones that brought me to this side. Rather the part that do not really need that much investigation to come up with a conclusion. If something looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, behaves like a duck, then it must be a duck. Giant trees were 100% at the top of convincing me.

The architectural part i think we can put in to AT LEAST two categories. Category 1, it is made by modern humans, category 2 made by giants. How to differentiate them? Look at the size of the inner part and enterance of the structure. Coming back to your argument of "*impossible for the horse and buggy people to have built all those amazing building by accurately carving out ten foot granite blocks with hand tools*". Could it be that indeed those blocks were "stolen" from other structures (that were made by giants) to build their structures with? One thing that stayed with me through his videos was a HUGE library. He said if you look at the people and the current state of that city, building such a HUGE library would not be really on their priority list to build first. Logically this indeed makes sense. You would start building every other structure first that is of importance for a society to work and from perspective of prosperity one would THEN after all other structures build a library. Another possibility is that giants build those HUGE structures for the modern men as we see in the videos of "https://www.youtube.com/c/EverythingInsideMe" time and time again the coexistence between modern men and giants did exist. Although the closer to the modern era the fewer we see them, but without a doubt that they indeed have existed.
Although he ended the LHFE 2 series with such a ending and conclusion, i think although we might have a weaker argument, don't throw it right outside the window so quickly. I am not saying be a firm believer in how energy was generated back then or those structures, but keep it in the back of your head. Much that we discuss we do not have any evidence for it. The rulers have made sure of it.

From Psychological perspective when someone says "this or that is incorrect", just because you do not have the evidence for it only imagination, you stopped thinking about it. When you do suddenly see the evidence that you needed for that theory you already had kept in the back of your head you can further work that theory out. In the times of doubt, don't go 100% in to something, until your have firm evidence for it. Flat earth or at least something flat for me for example is that 100% the case as i have seen enough evidence to doubt NASA and they trying to hide something. All other theories about other subjects i say "it could be and it could be not". I open my mind to discussion.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Apr 25, 2022)

Evidence.

I had a teacher of religion in the 70s who worked in a cathedral as a junior priest.  One time in school he read out a story from the 1800s which said the cathedral was light up so brightly you could see it from miles away.  I obviously can't remember the exact date of the piece, but it was mid 1800s approx and I put my hand up and said 'That can't be right, that was before electricity was invented.'

He said 'Nonetheless, that's what this story says.'

Ewar has missed a few bits of etymology, for example many churches have a spire, and that comes from the same Latin word root as inspire, respiration, expire and so on; breathing.

I have spent a few hours trying to track this down without success, but I read somewhere a long time ago that the capstone of an arch in a cathedral was called a cyclotron.  Or something like that, I can't be sure.

The J dating may well be a 1; however we also have buildings dated in Roman numerals missing the first M, for example DCCCXC  890.  I've seen a few of these myself and thought 'That's weird.'

Edit - I forgot to mention 'Cupola' ins the name for the little pagoda structure on the top of a lot of the old buildings; and it is also used to mean the vessel in which steel is melted in a foundry. So there's a connection with liquid metal.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Apr 25, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> Evidence.
> 
> I had a teacher of religion in the 70s who worked in a cathedral as a junior priest.  One time in school he read out a story from the 1800s which said the cathedral was light up so brightly you could see it from miles away.  I obviously can't remember the exact date of the piece, but it was mid 1800s approx and I put my hand up and said 'That can't be right, that was before electricity was invented.'
> 
> ...


Kind of illustrates his point... nothing you just mentioned is real evidence that can prop up a One World Tartaria advanced civilisation and destroys the entire field of architectural study well established in our world.


----------



## Big_Boss (Apr 25, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> Kind of illustrates his point... nothing you just mentioned is real evidence that can prop up a One World Tartaria advanced civilisation and destroys the entire field of architectural study well established in our world.


I'm not sure how to interpret Ewar his views. Does it mean he has abandoned that idea altogether (ie. going to the other extreme?) or put it in the back of his head and won't bring up this argument until he finds enough evidence? Which indeed would make sense to be able to have constructive discussions no matter who you would discuss such subjects with.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Apr 25, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> Kind of illustrates his point... nothing you just mentioned is real evidence that can prop up a One World Tartaria advanced civilisation and destroys the entire field of architectural study well established in our world.


There are McDonalds everywhere in the world.  Go ahead and argue whether that is evidence of a one world unified civilisation or not.  And then try to imagine excavating all those McDonalds far into the future. Imagine this exact same forum still functioning in a few hundred years time and somebody saying 'Look! These golden arches were everywhere!'


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 25, 2022)

Nice idea: clarity.

One mistake: can we really assume that rational and well-supported (even flawless) argument will suffice?

Cut their funding! Say my libertarian friends... Then their arguments will change.

Another problem: who really needs history when there is a real real life? Nowadays, reality is a distant concept. Like some star, pulsing light a trillion miles away.  Etc... In other words, we are lost. We're digging through history to re-animate the world.

And in this respect, the jury is out.  Well, one can strike it all up to "life during wartime."

Self-flagellation, a thought:  Aewar: if you couch your speculations, as you do your self-criticism, in terms of probabilites, you are being honest and open and very scientific.

KD practiced this methodology: that of a criminal investigator.  Just the facts and the clues and the mystery. Lay it out. Speculate a bit.

Toppling the academy or awakening the sleepers, well....we're all doing what we can.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Apr 25, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> Cut their funding! Say my libertarian friends... Then their arguments will change.



Francis Bacon (1561-1626) defined the scientific method as: experiment; observation; conclusion.

Any professional scientist will tell you the real process is:  funding; conclusions; research.


----------



## Gabriel (Apr 26, 2022)

Big_Boss said:


> The architectural part i think we can put in to AT LEAST two categories. Category 1, it is made by modern humans, category 2 made by giants. How to differentiate them? Look at the size of the inner part and enterance of the structure. Coming back to your argument of "*impossible for the horse and buggy people to have built all those amazing building by accurately carving out ten foot granite blocks with hand tools*". Could it be that indeed those blocks were "stolen" from other structures (that were made by giants) to build their structures with? One thing that stayed with me through his videos was a HUGE library. He said if you look at the people and the current state of that city, building such a HUGE library would not be really on their priority list to build first. Logically this indeed makes sense. You would start building every other structure first that is of importance for a society to work and from perspective of prosperity one would THEN after all other structures build a library. Another possibility is that giants build those HUGE structures for the modern men as we see in the videos of "https://www.youtube.com/c/EverythingInsideMe" time and time again the coexistence between modern men and giants did exist. Although the closer to the modern era the fewer we see them, but without a doubt that they indeed have existed.



I think all that is needed to prove the argument that these buildings were not built and completed as specified would be a complete list of structures and the population.  It's a huge task, but I think that alone is all that is needed. 

I just don't see there is enough people to make St. George Hall and these Cathedrals simultaneously, among the many other infrastructure achievements: 




Look at the brick sweatshop above.  That would have to be going on 24/7 and it still wouldn't be enough.  Also, like you said, what is moving those blocks? it would have to be a crane.

My other argument is just an observation:  If it could be achieved then, how come it isn't completed anymore?  Saying, Oh they did it in 1978 isn't sufficient because from the outside, that building appeared completed on the outside for a long time.  That's a huge deception to have all these buildings that appear complete, but the inside detail was being finished nearly 40 years later.

I am astounded he hinged much of his thinking on the cathedral of Liverpool.  He could've made his point using another example.  Because let's just look at the Cathedral.  It was Built from 1904-1978 74 years!!!  It has a contest preceding it, as they often do.  The Contest is necessary.  I argue that's where the original design comes in.  

 1949 below:



Then there is the similar but different design proposal.





That goes the same for this LIverpool Catholic Church which underwent many structural changes:

For comparison, this is the design proposal (bottom left) 1845 for the eventual final change (bottom right, the end product of multiple revisions - very ugly).


 


I am assuming this newspaper clipping is from Catholic Church by the name of the artist submitting the proposal.  Nonetheless, the artist is celebrated for "restoring ancient architecture", which means his proposal may or may not be a revision of a cathedral.




What is this person doing in the photo? the statue is done, it's a composite image.  he should hurry on to the next statue he has no time left.  He has 50 other timeless buildings to make.  






I won't address all of the many things mentioned in his video, but as far as the buildings being completed during the stated time frame, there happens to be insufficient evidence for this, and I think I am going to just go ahead and risk "erasing my people's heritage".  Even if they were really the proud achievement of a people 100 years ago, how did that possibly deteriorate into the aluminum siding of today?  I don't buy it.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Apr 26, 2022)

Gabriel said:


> I think all that is needed to prove the argument that these buildings were not built and completed as specified would be a complete list of structures and the population.  It's a huge task, but I think that alone is all that is needed.
> 
> I just don't see there is enough people to make St. George Hall and these Cathedrals simultaneously, among the many other infrastructure achievements:
> View attachment 22020
> ...


Hmm sorry but Aewar does a have a point. Watch this building of it from 1:04 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HrZvRj6puc_


----------



## QuakerTheOat (Apr 26, 2022)

Gabriel said:


> I think all that is needed to prove the argument that these buildings were not built and completed as specified would be a complete list of structures and the population.  It's a huge task, but I think that alone is all that is needed.


I believe that this is a critical piece of the puzzle for us to solve. Lets pick a city and get to work!


Gabriel said:


> I just don't see there is enough people to make St. George Hall and these Cathedrals simultaneously, among the many other infrastructure achievements:
> View attachment 22020
> Look at the brick sweatshop above.  That would have to be going on 24/7 and it still wouldn't be enough.  Also, like you said, what is moving those blocks? it would have to be a crane.


Well, come on now -- 24x7x365 for 74 YEARS might have been enough time to make a couple of buildings lol!


Gabriel said:


> My other argument is just an observation:  If it could be achieved then, how come it isn't completed anymore?  Saying, Oh they did it in 1978 isn't sufficient because from the outside, that building appeared completed on the outside for a long time.  That's a huge deception to have all these buildings that appear complete, but the inside detail was being finished nearly 40 years later.
> 
> I am astounded he hinged much of his thinking on the cathedral of Liverpool.  He could've made his point using another example.  Because let's just look at the Cathedral.  It was Built from 1904-1978 74 years!!!  It has a contest preceding it, as they often do.  The Contest is necessary.  I argue that's where the original design comes in.
> 
> ...


Like the 'Q' movement, and everything else created by the 'overlords', the *entire* series of 'ewaranon' creates a storyline that is RIFE WITH TRUTH, provides evidence for these truths many times over and in the end attempts to DESTROY IT, demoralizing those that were following it from the beginning. Their stories are different. Their patterns are not.

I don't buy it either.


----------



## Gabriel (Apr 26, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> Hmm sorry but Aewar does a have a point. Watch this building of it from 1:04
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HrZvRj6puc_



That isn’t proof. It was up in the thirties.  My thoughts are is that they renovated an old building.  That was the worst hollywood video.  Thats not a depiction of how gothic construction went up.  A bunch of people with tiny chisels, and no power tools…  Even the pyramid has evidence of power tool use, see Chris Dunn’s book.  It’s all misdirection.


----------



## Big_Boss (Apr 26, 2022)

Gabriel said:


> I think all that is needed to prove the argument that these buildings were not built and completed as specified would be a complete list of structures and the population.  It's a huge task, but I think that alone is all that is needed.
> 
> I just don't see there is enough people to make St. George Hall and these Cathedrals simultaneously, among the many other infrastructure achievements:
> View attachment 22020
> ...


You make very valid points.

The problem we are stumbling upon is the notion "See the bigger picture and let the details for tomorrow". While the details themselves are contradictory to the bigger picture.

Interrestingly in that newspaper clipping the word "ancient" is used. Would you or i use the word ancient for a building that is within even 400 years? I would rather use it for a building that is older than 1000 years or even 2000 years or older. By doing that, the narrative gets even less breathing space as that makes the possibility even more impossible, because the narrative has adopted the notion that the people who were closer to the modern age, the more advanced they were. Is it that the word "ancient" back then had a different definition than we use today? That would still make it at least 100 years old, as such a building (very sturdy) wouldn't need restoration that quickly.

Another question is, why do we even trust their given sources (old pictures)?. I mean would it be that hard for them to fake such pictures, while technology has exploded in the last 100 years and with me many others are of opinion that technology that is hidden from us, is years ahead from the technology that we witness right now. On what do i base this? Many years ago people had believed that governments were messing with the weather. All those years those people were the laughing stock of society. These days now the technology has come in to the open, its suddenly very scientific and normal (
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2j4WEvrJbs_
). So based on what do we put our trust in THEIR sources? The only thing that right now is objective is that structure it self. While even structures could have been tempered with (look at that part of one of videos of eawr where he showed stonehenge or statues in Egypt that were being used to "preserve"...). After seeing details within NASA videos, they lost all credibility in whatever they give as evidence.

So i can indeed agree with you, that it makes it very hard to even start a conversation with people who see us as a laughing stock. Why do we even care about what they think. I mean its a choice to listen and investigate/having a critical view or just listen to the narrative.

@SonofaBor, said "Another problem: who really needs history when there is a real real life?" History is important because the lifelessons are used from it. If we do not know our history, we do not know which way is the right way to head towards. This we can even see in todays world. Many people know very little to nothing about history. And are not even interrested in history at all. Just look at their lives, they are obsessed with things that destory them, while the person who is interrested in history tries to compare the lives of the people of the past to his own life and see what is better to adopt as a way of life.

This indeed is a very complicated issue.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 26, 2022)

Big_Boss said:


> History is important because the lifelessons are used from it. If we do not know our history, we do not know which way is the right way to head towards. This we can even see in todays world. Many people know very little to nothing about history. And are not even interrested in history at all. Just look at their lives, they are obsessed with things that destory them, while the person who is interrested in history tries to compare the lives of the people of the past to his own life and see what is better to adopt as a way of life.



Of course. But right now, we only learn images of the past, which are usually upside-down.  We need to see the past "with clarity" more than ever.  To avoid problems is one goal, sure. But most people rightly feel beat down by everything, including history (and history classes..).

My point is, as I've said before and the subject of this thread says in the video: buildings speak. That we don't know precisely what they say should animate us. And for people around here, they do.

Aewar is bombastic in presentation, and that is why we, well I, like him. Audacious and daring, now he self-flagellates. Ow. But that is the price of audacity. I write from personal experience...

I still recommend the method of the film-noir private eye or criminal investigator. Or, when speaking with the zombie class, questioning-- like Socrates.

Alas, it is not easy to "break out" as it were from the mental asylum of our unreal world, and it is doubly difficult to get others to go along.


----------



## BusyBaci (Apr 26, 2022)

I do not trust him a bit. You may, but I, do not.


----------



## Big_Boss (Apr 26, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> Of course. But right now, we only learn images of the past, which are usually upside-down.  We need to see the past "with clarity" more than ever.  To avoid problems is one goal, sure. But most people rightly feel beat down by everything, including history (and history classes..).
> 
> My point is, as I've said before and the subject of this thread says in the video: buildings speak. That we don't know precisely what they say should animate us. And for people around here, they do.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, i still like Aewar. It's not that because i disagree with him only on 1 subject, suddenly he is my enemy and i should reject everything else he says. We (the people who are interrested in our stolen history) are one. We might not agree on 1, 2 or more subjects, but we all agree that our history is stolen. No matter which way Aewar is heading, i still got his back.

Like i said in an earlier comment, after seeing his videos i have lost any love in my heart for this world. I have become more focussed. I see people who flaunt with their money and materialism, i pity them. It's like seeing somebody bragging about having bread crumbs when you have come to know that in the past people were eating whole bread slices. How can you then enjoy life in such sense? In my imagination i enjoy much more having the possible knowledge of the past than all the fame and fortune people have these days. The first time i saw the movie avatar, i fell in love with that world. Now knowing what i know, it's no more fantasy, but our world could have indeed been something like that.


BusyBaci said:


> I do not trust him a bit. You may, but I, do not.


Never be a sheep. Agree with him on that which you have digested throughly and rject what you disagree with. People these days are like if you agree with somebody on 1 thing, suddenly you should agree on everything. No, just grab what you agree and leave the rest.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 26, 2022)

One thing Aewar might notice is that Jamie Lee is a_ Lee. _ This is something that Miles Mathis would note immediately.  Chinese Li and Western Lee.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 26, 2022)

One thing that we can say for certain is that whomever Ewar actually is, he/they are definitely paying a whole lot of attention to this site and to the other "Tartaria" researchers. 

I find it quite telling how he chose to spend nearly an hour apologizing for his "mistakes" rather than quickly addressing particular errors in judgement or initial conclusions and then proceeding with his hypothesis with the adjusted mindset. The entire video seemed to be more of an overly dramatic stalling for time than anything else. I also found it curious that he limited his scope to European structures. Jon Levi did an excellent job of demonstrating how impossible it would have been for one single architect to oversee multiple Cathedral projects simultaneously, especially within a 15-20 year window, as we see in the official narrative of many American Cathedrals.

Also, since no one knows who Ewar is, is his "confession" of having made many errors, essentially almost entirely negating and disavowing his first series of videos, even genuine? It reminds me a lot of the Q Anon psyop, where we have "journalists" promoting and openly supporting a "plan" where no one even knows any of the essentials of, or, most importantly, who the culprits and architects of this plan actually are. 

Since we have such little facts to draw from in our attempt to get to the bottom of things, the one sure way we know how to get to the truth is to follow the money. We have no such advantage in this case, although it would be an interesting investigation to follow the money trail of the Liverpool Cathedral's execution, which is what I was hoping for as Ewar focused his entire video on this one modern day project. 

As always, more questions than answers. Ewar's latest contribution just reinforces the necessity of using discernment in all of our research, never trusting anything at face value alone, and always to be flexible as new information comes to light, acknowledging that we still have a long way to go before winning this ongoing information war.


----------



## Gabriel (Apr 26, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Jon Levi did an excellent job of demonstrating how impossible it would have been for one single architect to oversee multiple Cathedral projects simultaneously, especially within a 15-20 year window, as we see in the official narrative of many American Cathedrals.
> 
> Also, since no one knows who Ewar is, is his "confession" of having made many errors, essentially almost entirely negating and disavowing his first series of videos, even genuine? It reminds me a lot of the Q Anon psyop, where we have "journalists" promoting and openly supporting a "plan" where no one even knows any of the essentials of, or, most importantly, who the culprits and architects of this plan actually are.


I am with you on that.   At the end of the video there is too much emphasis on apologies.  It's as if he assumed he was wrong and proved it.  
And, I am supposed to make that assumption with him too.  Everything is, was, and most likely for some time will remain theory.  Probably the only people making progress are the people that just pull up videos and explain why they are b.s.  Because that's far easier than proving his theories without experimentation, verification, etc...


Using the cathedral example, why not prove to me the cathedral was made recently.  And by extension all of these buildings are built as they say it was.  

When it comes to construction principles, the infrastructure is so lacking.  Where are the supporting businesses: the sawblade companies, cement and masonry companies.  We all know the granite companies are lacking.  You had pointed out the architects are too productive. Machine shops are needed to continuously repair and resupply, metal parts, lubricants, space for this endeavor, the fuel, the tranportation infrastructure for the 200 lb /sq ft. granite or other blocks.  Anyone ever try to chisel a rock by hand will know these pictures are a joke.  Old man and his wooden mallet is chiselling these rocks.  

Someone also in construction asked me why all of the videos and photos show only "light work" being done, the finishing of surfaces and detail etc... Every photo shows the main structure up and surrounded with scaffold.  Where are all of the lumber companies for this? How do you move these bricks up the lumber?  

I will mention the example used by Christopher Dunn, that one of the largest cranes in the world required 15 truck loads to haul the parts, and it was assembled on site, and it still could not handle the 200,000 pound single piece of granite.  instead, granite companies would be able to supply these pieces in several sections that a crane could handle.


----------



## TheHangedMan (Apr 26, 2022)

There is much he/ they say/says I agree with & much I disagree  with but my bottom  line is that "he" is so clearly controled opp. it's insulting .He ,I feel is actually  mocking us  as well , as is their penchant. The disinformation & programming techniques are blatant , large type messages , saying the likes of "it's a sin " & "follow me " . I distrusted the videos  a while back ,because  of some of the content & the time & effort required for production  was also a massive  red flag . His obvious manipulative techniques are beyond  &  t.b.h. I get   bad vibe I get of it all really.


----------



## BusyBaci (Apr 26, 2022)

Big_Boss said:


> Never be a sheep. Agree with him on that which you have digested throughly and rject what you disagree with. People these days are like if you agree with somebody on 1 thing, suddenly you should agree on everything. No, just grab what you agree and leave the rest.


Of course I do agree with your point of view, but I never followed him before and I learned about him on this forum from 2-3 months ago. He just goes on and on rambling about things and talking in circles without getting to the point of his intent. And that's because his intent is to mislead genuine people. When I learned that his channel was named Ewar-anon, it reminded me of those three letters agencies guys with their most prolific op in US, the Q group, which was blatantly a controlled opposition to make people in US fight the other controlled group, the liberals. 
I've never followed them nor I do promote or mention any of their talking points, even though there might be some truth to it.
That's classic disinformation campaign.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (Apr 26, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> Aewar is bombastic in presentation, and that is why we, well I, like him. Audacious and daring, now he self-flagellates.


My primary issue with Aewar is that 'he' is most certainly not a person. 'He' is a fictional character created by 'them' _portraying _this character as a man. In other words, 'he' is a lie.

'He' isn't anymore audacious or daring than 'captain kirk' or anyone else that reads a script. There are times to watch a presentation and bask in the entertainment value of it alone. Someone presenting something as actual, hidden and stolen history isn't one of those times IMO.


TheHangedMan said:


> There is much he/ they say/says I agree with & much I disagree  with but my bottom  line is that "he" is so clearly controled opp. it's insulting .He ,I feel is actually  mocking us  as well , as is their penchant. The disinformation & programming techniques are blatant , large type messages , saying the likes of "it's a sin " & "follow me " . I distrusted the videos  a while back ,because  of some of the content & the time & effort required for production  was also a massive  red flag . His obvious manipulative techniques are beyond  &  t.b.h. I get   bad vibe I get of it all really.


I still say his voice is that of Samuel Anderson the Brit actor. Anderson does a LOT of sci-fi stuff too, lol. 

And to me - the biggest red flag of all is to present a number drawings, photographs, and other documents and rather than just point things out in them, 'they' will _tell you what you see; what you are looking at_. In other words, *'they' are telling you how to interpret the information that they have presented in a manner suitable to 'them'. *Like the 'Q' psyop: 'think mirror' or 'think this' or 'think that'. It's all the same.


----------



## Big_Boss (Apr 27, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> Of course I do agree with your point of view, but I never followed him before and I learned about him on this forum from 2-3 months ago. He just goes on and on rambling about things and talking in circles without getting to the point of his intent. And that's because his intent is to mislead genuine people. When I learned that his channel was named Ewar-anon, it reminded me of those three letters agencies guys with their most prolific op in US, the Q group, which was blatantly a controlled opposition to make people in US fight the other controlled group, the liberals.
> I've never followed them nor I do promote or mention any of their talking points, even though there might be some truth to it.
> That's classic disinformation campaign.


If you look at one of the two new videos of his, you see what Ewar-Anon stands for just in a split second. I will try to find the exact moment. It stands for "non aware" and "Aware". So that mistery was also revealed. I promote your scepticism. It reminds me of a scene of the movie "World War Z". In that scene some dude from Israel makes the comment "we have a policy that if 9 out of the 10 decission makers agree, the last one is not permitted to agree with the rest of the 9 and should investigate it throughly". Brothers like you we need, to show the flaws that skipped many of us.


In the context of the more recent comments, this is rather a good addition. Those buildings with the same architectural desgins are found everywhere on this world no matter which civilization.


_View: https://youtu.be/eGKLrkDYYGQ_


----------



## Just (Apr 27, 2022)

Isn’t it possible that the writers of LHFE have been forced to retract what they said, not so much because of the LH part but the FE? Heliocentricity is the biggest lie they’ve sold us all and the idea of FE becoming more widely believed is making for bigger pushbacks so that even ‘truthers’ are reluctant to take it on board and mock the very idea of it. His apologising for being wrong about the purpose and the construction of cathedrals based on one example seems to be a deliberate attempt to discredit and undermine everything else that was said in LHFE1.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Apr 27, 2022)

Ewar has used words carefully in the new video.  I don't think he has rejected everything he said previously - far from it.  

For example Liverpool cathedral. He says just because this one cathedral has been built recently using methods we can see and understand, doesn't mean all the cathedrals built half a millennium ago don't have a hidden function.

I don't recall him saying at any point that the old buildings didn't produce energy; only that there is no fully understood theory of how that would have worked.  Just saying 'Aether' doesn't explain anything.  What's needed is a fully realised etheric science, and the demonstration of the free energy creation.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (Apr 27, 2022)

Just said:


> Isn’t it possible that the writers of LHFE have been forced to retract what they said, not so much because of the LH part but the FE? Heliocentricity is the biggest lie they’ve sold us all and the idea of FE becoming more widely believed is making for bigger pushbacks so that even ‘truthers’ are reluctant to take it on board and mock the very idea of it. His apologising for being wrong about the purpose and the construction of cathedrals based on one example seems to be a deliberate attempt to discredit and undermine everything else that was said in LHFE1.


The ewaranon series appears to be to have been scripted from start to finish (like all 'hollywood' productions) with a specific message and outcome. Like a TV mini-series. It seems to me that these 'people' have been doing this for a long, long time. They are experts at it. The potential issue for 'them' appears to be that people like us are picking up on the patterns of their BS and starting to see right through it. This is the part that makes no sense to me. They *have* to know this is happening - and more importantly *that they caused this awakening*, so _why _have they done and continue to do things like this? Are 'they' visiting this site and realizing 'oh crap! they can see us!'? (eg: 'The Goyim Know! Shut it DOWN! lol)

I've heard and keep hearing that 'people were waking up too quickly' and that is supposed to explain what is happening with everything. Well, people waking up for no reason has most assuredly not been my experience - at all. Specifically myself. It took a literal psyop ('Q') to wake me up to all of the lies and it hit me like a sledgehammer. It had damn near ruined my life trying to wake others up to what had become obvious to me almost overnight. Others that I know are still totally buried in that freakish psyop. I literally know a woman that totally and completely believes with every fiber of her being that Trump and Justin Bieber are going to save all the kidnapped children in the world. You can't make this crap up.

The only, singular reason that my little mind can come up with is that all of these psyops are a distraction on a massive scale. And the more truth you add to a psyop, the more it is likely to be believed. The - somewhat frightening - thought that keeps rearing itself in my mind is if these monsters are willing to dump all of this truth on us, to what absolute horror could they be attempting to distract us from? Why would 'they' take these risks because they have to know that If even 10% of the population were to awaken as I did, 'they' would would be wiped from the face of the earth. I can tell you that when I first awakened I had one thing on my mind: the annihilation of those responsible.


Quiahuitl said:


> I don't recall him saying at any point that the old buildings didn't produce energy; only that there is no fully understood theory of how that would have worked.  Just saying 'Aether' doesn't explain anything.  What's needed is a fully realised etheric science, and the demonstration of the free energy creation.


I agree with this wholeheartedly. I believe that mercury, gold, copper, granite and resonance are pieces to this puzzle. I have no idea why I believe this other than it seems that these materials are often talked about in free energy circles, and over the past 125 years or so, mercury has become one of the most 'demonized' materials on earth.


----------



## Big_Boss (Apr 27, 2022)

QuakerTheOat said:


> The ewaranon series appears to be to have been scripted from start to finish (like all 'hollywood' productions) with a specific message and outcome. Like a TV mini-series. It seems to me that these 'people' have been doing this for a long, long time. They are experts at it. The potential issue for 'them' appears to be that people like us are picking up on the patterns of their BS and starting to see right through it. This is the part that makes no sense to me. They *have* to know this is happening - and more importantly *that they caused this awakening*, so _why _have they done and continue to do things like this? Are 'they' visiting this site and realizing 'oh crap! they can see us!'? (eg: 'The Goyim Know! Shut it DOWN! lol)
> 
> I've heard and keep hearing that 'people were waking up too quickly' and that is supposed to explain what is happening with everything. Well, people waking up for no reason has most assuredly not been my experience - at all. Specifically myself. It took a literal psyop ('Q') to wake me up to all of the lies and it hit me like a sledgehammer. It had damn near ruined my life trying to wake others up to what had become obvious to me almost overnight. Others that I know are still totally buried in that freakish psyop. I literally know a woman that totally and completely believes with every fiber of her being that Trump and Justin Bieber are going to save all the kidnapped children in the world. You can't make this crap up.
> 
> The only, singular reason that my little mind can come up with is that all of these psyops are a distraction on a massive scale. And the more truth you add to a psyop, the more it is likely to be believed. The - somewhat frightening - thought that keeps rearing itself in my mind is if these monsters are willing to dump all of this truth on us, to what absolute horror could they be attempting to distract us from? Why would 'they' take these risks because they have to know that If even 10% of the population were to awaken as I did, 'they' would would be wiped from the face of the earth. I can tell you that when I first awakened I had one thing on my mind: the annihilation of those responsible.



You could be totally right. Look at this music video. MUTE the music and watch the cartoon. Waking up and distrusting the leaders, but following a figure that is even more disturbing than what we have been fed all those years, but being totally oblivious about it.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV4oYkIeGJc_


----------



## Udjat (Apr 27, 2022)

Hello everyone, hope all is well! I have read a few of interesting comments from people and I totally get the roman theme here, and I also like the connection with the Sumerian picture comparing the roman war helmets.  Thought that the Annunaki were good guys, bringer of knowledge?  Cleopatra's needle is in central park which is interesting as well.

I just wanted to go in a different direction, heading up the Hudson river.  If someone has touched base on this forgive me.  I live in New Englan and for Mother's day a few years back I headed to Rhinebeck, Ny with my mom.  It was just by chance trip.  I had never been there before, and our first stop was a huge craft fair.  Well, we never made it to that fair but ended up at another tag sale close by and to no surprise it was being held at a brick Masonic building.  When I realized where we were, a chill ran down my spine.  Masonic temples always find me!

My point is, is that Rhinebeck NY was not significant to me then, but now after all my years of study it is very relevant, especially for this forum.  The Hudson Valley holds so much information that correlates with the earl history of Manhattan, the Roosevelts, the Astors, and many more prominent wealthy elites, etc.  There are so many wealthy people that live in the area all up and down the Hudson river.  Like poison flowing through someone's veins.  

I will never believe the story, that the Native Americans were willing to give that Island up for $24 bucks, and gladly move to Oklahoma. It is just not logical or practical.  What the What?

Even today the Navajo people have to have water shipped to them because they do not have running water or any water at all for that matter close to them.  It makes me sick!!!! It seems like everyone I tell this story to really doesn't understand the ramifications of such a travesty.  It is a complete plan right from the start, of the wealthy and elite, to distinguish anyone or anything that would get in their way of a new country.  THEIR COUNTRY!  Kind of scary isn't it?  New world order isn't coming, it has already been here for a long time, and now we are catching on.


----------



## Liberated Collective (Apr 27, 2022)

Udjat said:


> Hello everyone, hope all is well! I have read a few of interesting comments from people and I totally get the roman theme here, and I also like the connection with the Sumerian picture comparing the roman war helmets.  Thought that the Annunaki were good guys, bringer of knowledge?  Cleopatra's needle is in central park which is interesting as well.
> 
> I just wanted to go in a different direction, heading up the Hudson river.  If someone has touched base on this forgive me.  I live in New Englan and for Mother's day a few years back I headed to Rhinebeck, Ny with my mom.  It was just by chance trip.  I had never been there before, and our first stop was a huge craft fair.  Well, we never made it to that fair but ended up at another tag sale close by and to no surprise it was being held at a brick Masonic building.  When I realized where we were, a chill ran down my spine.  Masonic temples always find me!
> 
> ...


SHewee, Good comment, yes, what I have found is Not only is the IMPENDING NWO, already come and we are living in it (I love the line "Its hard to recognize the beast when living up in it,") but also, 1984, fear of it coming, when its already happened worldwide in my opinion a couple or several times. I am glad others are catching on as well. I love you people! We must continue to share this information far and wide.


----------



## aj00148 (Apr 30, 2022)

I always thought the Statue of Liberty was directly inspired by Hecate, goddess of crossroads, the moon, and witchcraft. She’s also associated with dogs, which I believe correlates with the Egyptian Isis - (Hecate has been called the equivalent of Isis for the Greeks, however her origins are murky). The dogs symbolize Sirius, the Dog Star. Anyway, in her triple form, she carries a torch (see the Eleusinian Mysteries), like the Statue of Liberty.  The radiate crown is found on a number of Greco-Roman statues, I always associated it with the celestial bodies (sun, moon, stars, planets). That drawing of Lucifer with the radiate crown is interesting - Lucifer being referred to as the Morning Star or the planet Venus. Lucifer translated from Latin means Lightbearer. I attached some pictures of sculptures of Hecate and Attis.


----------



## Liberated Collective (May 1, 2022)

aj00148 said:


> I always thought the Statue of Liberty was directly inspired by Hecate, goddess of crossroads, the moon, and witchcraft. She’s also associated with dogs, which I believe correlates with the Egyptian Isis - (Hecate has been called the equivalent of Isis for the Greeks, however her origins are murky). The dogs symbolize Sirius, the Dog Star. Anyway, in her triple form, she carries a torch (see the Eleusinian Mysteries), like the Statue of Liberty.  The radiate crown is found on a number of Greco-Roman statues, I always associated it with the celestial bodies (sun, moon, stars, planets). That drawing of Lucifer with the radiate crown is interesting - Lucifer being referred to as the Morning Star or the planet Venus. Lucifer translated from Latin means Lightbearer. I attached some pictures of sculptures of Hecate and Attis.
> View attachment 22091View attachment 22088


Absolutely, great information, and probably correct in origins, but still doesnt mean the statue of liberty isnt a rehashing and new faCade of an original statue that is much much older then original. I would venture to say, that the empire state building, imo , is also much much older then they say, the construction pictures definitely look doctored in my opinion. Remember Ghost Busters? Theres a part where they talk about Empire state building being a power gathering device, with neumatic transportation below, truth in plain site, hollywood loves to do that shit....

They Tell the truth in the movies, and they lie in the news....by they I mean the jesuits and zionist jews,  Shoutout ODD TV - Never Sleep Again 2

Edit 2: Notice the multiple heads on the statue, shoutout to Janus, the God the elite do rituals to, whose number is 11. The God of doorways, gateways, beginnings, endings, so many meanings actually to Janus..

EDIT #3 Just today, a spelletymology by What the FLock on the word/name Lucifer. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_e2PP37lW4c_


----------



## Udjat (May 1, 2022)

Yes, the statue of liberty is made out of copper, and it is on top of, what resembles a star fort, on a smaller scale, and it is surrounded by water, salt water lots of it.  In my eyes it is a big energy conductor, and I would also like to put out there that supposedly the French gave her to us and that only brings up a masonic connection to me.  Just think about all the land mass that the masons own.  If you think about it they at least own a mason hall in every USA state and that's not taking in to account the numerous mason halls around the world.  

Venezuela is the top country of oil reserves with Saudi Arabia close behind.  I have thought about South America for a long time, and for me it is a place that is seldom talked about, and if it is it is usually about Peru, the Incas, etc., not anything really about its current state or about its recent past.  I find it peculiar and I think there is something to be said about that.  Especially when you think about SA being a place where some Nazi Germans went to hide from persecution.  Hmmmm....


----------



## dreamtime (May 2, 2022)

Just said:


> Isn’t it possible that the writers of LHFE have been forced to retract what they said, not so much because of the LH part but the FE?



I don't think so. Actually, if you want to create awareness about history the most important thing is to not associate it with flat earth, even if you believe in flat earth. FE is the most ridiculous thing in the eyes of the public.

Our documentary video producer was a honest believer in the flat earth, and we discussed this often. He respected my decision to not discuss flat earth in the stolen history documentaries in an overt way - we agreed on keeping things limited to discussing the problems with the heliocentric model without mentioning flat earth or concave earth outright.

If you are employed by an agency and your goal is a limited hangout of truths, the first thing you do is frame things in the context of flat earth - that way you will make sure no matter what you talk about, it will only reach a small minority of people.

Not even flat earth proponents can ignore the fact that FE is the most ridiculed subject even in conspiracy circles. In many conspiracy forums if you defend FE you will get kicked out instantly.

But what's going on here doesn't really matter in the end. You can never really discover who is controlled opposition and who isn't. We already know that all movements are subverted and controlled to a large degree. The question is whether enough humans wake up and act in unity to make a meaningful difference to our collective destiny, which can only work with decentral bottom-up movements, as those are the only movements that can't be centrally controlled.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 2, 2022)

The comments on his LHFE END video are hilarious/depressing. It's dissonance on a big scale. It's quite eye opening. Ultimately - whether he is controlled op, a team, this or that - his message rings true and I cannot find fault with it: this movement has been overshadowed with an unnatural and evidence-less Tartaria focus that is actually very distracting and potentially damaging, it's become high fantasy which does not help us get closer to uncovering any potential truths, and there may be more to all this than just "free energy". Those points of his and jumping to generalisations I find hard to argue against. He is right. And I get that some may be annoyed at him calling out other you tubers but I think his message to them and of himself is again very clear: what we are doing is not right, it is not correct and we need to improve. A lot of good could come from this if the majority start moving toward evidence based work rather than churning out fantasy you tube videos each week for views, likes and money.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (May 6, 2022)

well, I am beyond disgusted by Ewaranaon latest videos and have stopped watching. It is like he is spitting on all of the work he has done. It feels like an insult and it's shameful. I am hoping he really got threatened


----------



## Whateverittakes (May 6, 2022)

AgainstAllOdds said:


> well, I am beyond disgusted by Ewaranaon latest videos and have stopped watching. It is like he is spitting on all of the work he has done. It feels like an insult and it's shameful. I am hoping he really got threatened



I hate to agree with you but such a quick change of mind seems suspicious, his earlier videos were great. The latest video was very off beat compared to the others.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (May 6, 2022)

Whateverittakes said:


> I hate to agree with you but such a quick change of mind seems suspicious, his earlier videos were great. The latest video was very off beat compared to the others.



Yes, it was his worst video by a far and he provided so little evidence for his new stance. All he showed is some pictures of construction from a pamphlet he got at a shop and that was enough to convince him to redact his entire work? The Liverpool Cathedral like he says was built after cranes were available and doesn't explain all buildings especially built before that and admittedly took 70 years to be build. Was he not aware of the existence of construction photos before? Those were endlessly discussed and examined by many other youtubers so I don't understand what is shocking about them? Many are such poor quality showing old men working on what seems like retouching at best. Some show barebone building supposedly in construction, maybe so, but those are for the more recent building where we can see steel and tools. Still, I don't even accept the narrative that these old men carved some of the impeccable stones with see. A lot of them could have been damaged from the war as Liverpool was also bombed heavily. 

A good rebuttal to all of the Ewaranon points:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD91pWBtEPM_


And then from that he jumps on to say there is no evidence of Aether? I mean wow. Throwing his entire work in the trash can. And then he goes on to say TaRTaRIAA iZ glOBALISM and muh european pride. What kind of caricature of tartaria does he believe this is such a strawman that no one in community believes.  The man must have had his career threatened. In the comments he says he's an academic.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (May 6, 2022)

AgainstAllOdds said:


> well, I am beyond disgusted by Ewaranaon latest videos and have stopped watching. It is like he is spitting on all of the work he has done. It feels like an insult and it's shameful. I am hoping he really got threatened





Whateverittakes said:


> I hate to agree with you but such a quick change of mind seems suspicious, his earlier videos were great. The latest video was very off beat compared to the others.


You both should read this entire thread. 'He' isn't a he. He is a team and this is a scripted, professionally produced series. This is a scripted series designed to dump massive amounts of truth and then demoralize you at the end. It's the jew modus operandi for psyops.


----------



## Whateverittakes (May 6, 2022)

QuakerTheOat said:


> You both should read this entire thread. 'He' isn't a he. He is a team and this is a scripted, professionally produced series. This is a scripted series designed to dump massive amounts of truth and then demoralize you at the end. It's the jew modus operandi for psyops.


I've read through this thread and watched his videos a few times but I'm not convinced it's a total psyop. 

I've had experience editing and I think your overestimating how hard it would be to make them. His videos are basic enough I think they could have been created by one person and you can see his editing skills improve with each video. And his videos really have not had much exposure, when compared to known controlled opposition like Alex Jones who get constantly promoted by YouTube etc. Would they really bother with all the effort to just mislead this small group while explaining a lot of thought provoking theories and drawing people to this site? I'm not so sure, but regardless it seems he is compromised or scared now.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 6, 2022)

Whateverittakes said:


> I've read through this thread and watched his videos a few times but I'm not convinced it's a total psyop.
> 
> I've had experience editing and I think your overestimating how hard it would be to make them. His videos are basic enough I think they could have been created by one person and you can see his editing skills improve with each video. And his videos really have not had much exposure, when compared to known controlled opposition like Alex Jones who get constantly promoted by YouTube etc. Would they really bother with all the effort to just mislead this small group while explaining a lot of thought provoking theories and drawing people to this site? I'm not so sure, but regardless it seems he is compromised or scared now.


Compromised? I think the reactions to his latest video are slightly over the top. The points he outlined in his video are very relevant. Do you have proof of architecture working with energy? The whole episode was about his approach and his requirement to tackle history with a more solid evidence based method because otherwise he is presenting a weak argument. What is wrong with that? The tartaria narrative is historical erasure and globalism. That is very obvious. I saw this response to the video and it's not emotional like Cambell's (can't stand that butch lady too) and others. Also, the evidence this guy presents here and in other videos on his channel is also very revealing. It does look like we've all been "duped by architecture" as he puts it. The whole compromised narrative is ridiculous at this point. If anyone was even close to the truth with these you tube videos or even on here or reddit it would be shut down and hidden very quickly. All aewar is saying is that its a weak argument, he cares about that, so is going to approach the subject with a different method to improve his argument. People moaning about him giving credit to a handful of channels. Well, in my opinion if they are making tons of money (which they are) while also contributing towards historical erasure and ignoring the plenty of inconsistencies that inconvenience their narratives, like the construction photos, then they should be challenged. This is what academics and researchers do to colleagues and themselves, continually challenge and refine so they can get closer to the truth. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be2PHfhCAZk_


----------



## Whateverittakes (May 6, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> Compromised? I think the reactions to his latest video are slightly over the top.


Maybe compromised is the wrong word, I think we mostly agree, I think the other users here are being too paranoid about him being controlled op but I still find the last video very strange. Maybe he gave his own series a rewatch and looked at the feedback here and decided to go back and redo everything. I guess only time will tell. I'm a fan of his style and will continue watching regardless.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 6, 2022)

Whateverittakes said:


> Maybe compromised is the wrong word, I think we mostly agree, I think the other users here are being too paranoid about him being controlled op but I still find the last video very strange. Maybe he gave his own series a rewatch and looked at the feedback here and decided to go back and redo everything. I guess only time will tell. I'm a fan of his style and will continue watching regardless.


I think the answer is in the first episode to the new series LLG. He says in the description (i'm not sure if many read that) that it's all his own photographs and footage aside from a handful of historical images. I think what he's saying with the need for more evidence and that new approach is that he's been out looking properly at these structures and realised what he's presented is not correct and needs reworking. But you're right time will tell. I'm pretty excited about his new approach, keeping it local. this means that if he does succeed in developing a new method to approach this subject then others can apply it locally in their countries and towns. And we can all start to work together better. But yeah time will tell.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (May 6, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> Compromised? I think the reactions to his latest video are slightly over the top. The points he outlined in his video are very relevant. Do you have proof of architecture working with energy? The whole episode was about his approach and his requirement to tackle history with a more solid evidence based method because otherwise he is presenting a weak argument. What is wrong with that? The tartaria narrative is historical erasure and globalism. That is very obvious. I saw this response to the video and it's not emotional like Cambell's (can't stand that butch lady too) and others. Also, the evidence this guy presents here and in other videos on his channel is also very revealing. It does look like we've all been "duped by architecture" as he puts it. The whole compromised narrative is ridiculous at this point. If anyone was even close to the truth with these you tube videos or even on here or reddit it would be shut down and hidden very quickly. All aewar is saying is that its a weak argument, he cares about that, so is going to approach the subject with a different method to improve his argument. People moaning about him giving credit to a handful of channels. Well, in my opinion if they are making tons of money (which they are) while also contributing towards historical erasure and ignoring the plenty of inconsistencies that inconvenience their narratives, like the construction photos, then they should be challenged. This is what academics and researchers do to colleagues and themselves, continually challenge and refine so they can get closer to the truth.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be2PHfhCAZk_




Watched most of that and the level of cherry picking is intense. Showing us modern statue ect and less impressive modern building. Go back and show the truly impossible structures built with no cutting tools for which we have countless examples of. You want to take down a theory or claim its psy-op then you address it's strongest points. And by the way many concede that with current tech (cutting tools, lasers, heavy duty cranes ect) and a very large budget we definitely can replicate most of the structures.  Absolutely dishonest video.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 6, 2022)

AgainstAllOdds said:


> Watched most of that and the level of cherry picking is intense. Showing us modern statue ect and less impressive modern building. Go back and show the truly impossible structures built with no cutting tools for which we have countless examples of. You want to take down a theory or claim its psy-op then you address it's strongest points. And by the way many concede that with current tech (cutting tools, lasers, heavy duty cranes ect) and a very large budget we definitely can replicate most of the structures.  Absolutely dishonest video.


The entire tartaria impossible structures narrative promoted on yt is about those modern structures though. The videos are rarely about the structures without cutting tools. So he is taking down a theory. Because he also believes there is plenty of hidden history. Maybe have a watch of his other videos, they are excellent.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (May 7, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> He says in the description (i'm not sure if many read that) that it's all his own photographs and footage aside from a handful of historical images.


Yet another tell-tale sign of a psyop: detailed images with no supplied provenance other than 'trust the plan', lol. You don't need to watch any more than one - any one - of his videos to *know* it's a psyop. It has little to do with what 'he' says. It's more how 'he' presents it. Phrasing, leading, and massive neurolinguistic programming.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 7, 2022)

QuakerTheOat said:


> Yet another tell-tale sign of a psyop: detailed images with no supplied provenance other than 'trust the plan', lol. You don't need to watch any more than one - any one - of his videos to *know* it's a psyop. It has little to do with what 'he' says. It's more how 'he' presents it. Phrasing, leading, and massive neurolinguistic programming.


He literally says in his video he does not have the truth. A psyop for what exactly? To discredit the Tartaria stuff? Give me a break, anyone can see the glaring holes in most you tubers arguments, including vol1 of his previous series. A psyop for what? It is very clear that the guy is a writer, his writing is excellent and his videos are highly creative. There is a difference between people who just jump on and do lives and someone that is creative and expresses themselves through different aspects of the medium. What is the pysop here? All I am seeing is the you tube channels and their cult following attack this guy because suddenly he is no longer in their cult and has raised points that are extremely valid and hard to argue with when it comes to the fallacies in the argument for Tartaria and architecture as technology. Everyone seems to be attacking the messenger because the message is something they cannot handle. No one is actually trying to engage in the argument he has made.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (May 7, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> He literally says in his video he does not have the truth. A psyop for what exactly? To discredit the Tartaria stuff? Give me a break, anyone can see the glaring holes in most you tubers arguments, including vol1 of his previous series. A psyop for what? It is very clear that the guy is a writer, his writing is excellent and his videos are highly creative. There is a difference between people who just jump on and do lives and someone that is creative and expresses themselves through different aspects of the medium. What is the pysop here? All I am seeing is the you tube channels and their cult following attack this guy because suddenly he is no longer in their cult and has raised points that are extremely valid and hard to argue with when it comes to the fallacies in the argument for Tartaria and architecture as technology. Everyone seems to be attacking the messenger because the message is something they cannot handle. No one is actually trying to engage in the argument he has made.


TPTB typically roll out psyops like this because they know that it will distract us from what we really should be doing: laying waste to them. The bigger the truths revealed in psyops like these, the more distracted we get - because we can feel the truths, and want to know more. Simple as that.


----------



## Nick (May 7, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> Do you have proof of architecture working with energy?



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIs7S40lrR0_


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 7, 2022)

Nick said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIs7S40lrR0_



I've seen this before. It's fake. Funny how none of us ever see this happening with our own eyes despite living amongst these structures all our lives.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (May 8, 2022)

latest entry in the series


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWxP58UdIhU&t=1291s_


Wheelsinthesky said:


> I've seen this before. It's fake. Funny how none of us ever see this happening with our own eyes despite living amongst these structures all our lives.



How do you know it's fake? Not saying I am convinced by it or anything but was it confirmed fake?
The theory is still in it's infancy and many structures need to be examined as it is postulated that the tech was removed by the controllers. I see no harm here except a renewed interest in architecture at worst and actual new discoveries that typical archeologist just dismiss out of hand at best. Hardly an insidious psy-op. And no it is not a sin to speculate as these old structures are truly mysterious and always were an enigma.

And really the curiosity itself is nothing new, we always speculated about the pyramids in Egypt and around the world. We had many theories like ancient aliens ect as their construction is not even close to being answered by the mainstream archeologist joksters (and we all know how hard it to find evidence especially after those monuments have been robbed for centuries with important parts probably sitting in some elite family bedroom rather than a museum). It is just now that the scope and the timeframe of focus has been shifted and we added all of the monuments that were built much later (supposedly). We have always remarked similarities in structures built across continents when they should not have had communications. So yes it is speculation but it is based on the impossibility of the monuments we see.


----------



## Nick (May 8, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> I've seen this before. It's fake. Funny how none of us ever see this happening with our own eyes despite living amongst these structures all our lives.



Why is this fake?

Maybe because those buildings have been stripped down from all the working tech. Altered a bit more and then made into churches. 

Why would a people brilliant enough to build structure like that around the world go to such lengths just for aesthetics while at least 95% of the construction on buildings we build today has a function and maybe a 5% is dedicated to how "beautiful" it looks?


----------



## Francis_Sansom (May 9, 2022)

It doesn’t matter which side of the fence you’re on – a card carrying member of team reality or useful idiot on the lockdown left, you’re still part of the same problem. You have been taken hostage by a series of narratives laid on with a shit shovel by the parasite class, and designed for the sole purpose of keeping you dumbed down.


----------



## skord (May 10, 2022)

Thanks for the link to this guy's vids.  As someone mentioned, he could quite possibly be controlled opposition, a fraud, a liar ... insert name here....   However, as someone else said, he does make you ponder things, whether you agree with him or not.  It's entertaining nonetheless. 

But my other thought with regards to this Ewaranon is, why is he soooooooooo heavily censored everywhere.    I would've surmised if he was controlled op, they'd allow at least some of his vids to remain up and label him as some conspiracy theorist.  But no, he's incredibly censored and they do a lot to discredit him everywhere else in blogs, articles and vids.   I am left with the thought;  could there actually be some truth woven into the stories he tells so well?


----------



## Just (May 10, 2022)

skord said:


> Thanks for the link to this guy's vids.  As someone mentioned, he could quite possibly be controlled opposition, a fraud, a liar ... insert name here....   However, as someone else said, he does make you ponder things, whether you agree with him or not.  It's entertaining nonetheless.
> 
> But my other thought with regards to this Ewaranon is, why is he soooooooooo heavily censored everywhere.    I would've surmised if he was controlled op, they'd allow at least some of his vids to remain up and label him as some conspiracy theorist.  But no, he's incredibly censored and they do a lot to discredit him everywhere else in blogs, articles and vids.   I am left with the thought;  could there actually be some truth woven into the stories he tells so well?


I’ve just googled LHFE and a lot of videos come up. I’ve never found it difficult to find his videos so I’d dispute that they’re heavily censored. I’m confident they show a lot of truth interspersed with deception but the trick then is to decide which is which. It reminds me of a comment I heard back in the days of the Soviet Union when, as an English teacher, I would get pairs of soviet students in my class ostensibly so that they could keep an eye on each other. We were talking about something written in one of the UK newspapers and I made the mistake of asking them how they felt about not trusting their press. They laughed and one of them said ‘You don’t understand. We know that everything we read is a lie so we’re luckier than you because you think everything you read is true.’ I now get it. I’m currently reviewing all the lies I’ve been told throughout my lifetime and with the knowledge that none of it is was true I could start again to establish a new reality but I have no idea how much or what I can rely on. And of course that goes for everything I read on this site which has made me question the most fundamental aspects of my reality only to find that the new truth I’ve started to get hold of is snatched away. Perhaps this is the lesson Ewaranon / Aewar (anagrams of nonaware and aware) are giving us: don’t take anything at face value, question everything and piece together your own reality as it is (probably) true that our reality is of our own creation anyway.


----------



## skord (May 10, 2022)

Just said:


> I’ve just googled LHFE and a lot of videos come up. I’ve never found it difficult to find his videos so I’d dispute that they’re heavily censored. I’m confident they show a lot of truth interspersed with deception but the trick then is to decide which is which. It reminds me of a comment I heard back in the days of the Soviet Union when, as an English teacher, I would get pairs of soviet students in my class ostensibly so that they could keep an eye on each other. We were talking about something written in one of the UK newspapers and I made the mistake of asking them how they felt about not trusting their press. They laughed and one of them said ‘You don’t understand. We know that everything we read is a lie so we’re luckier than you because you think everything you read is true.’ I now get it. I’m currently reviewing all the lies I’ve been told throughout my lifetime and with the knowledge that none of it is was true I could start again to establish a new reality but I have no idea how much or what I can rely on. And of course that goes for everything I read on this site which has made me question the most fundamental aspects of my reality only to find that the new truth I’ve started to get hold of is snatched away. Perhaps this is the lesson Ewaranon / Aewar (anagrams of nonaware and aware) are giving us: don’t take anything at face value, question everything and piece together your own reality as it is (probably) true that our reality is of our own creation anyway.


I didn't have much to go on in relation to this fellow, which is why I'm so happy I saw the link to a bunch of his vids in here.  I had only seen a couple at that time.  IIRC, I had already banished google and was using duckduckgo at the time, which is probably just as bad nowadays.  It just goes to show, you are a much better researcher than I am.  I was only looking for his name and did not know if I had the correct spelling or not.  I didn't know he was associated with LHFE (I literally had to search what that meant today) and I do know I found a lot of negativity surrounding him at the time, which I thought was interesting.  I guess it's that sort of thing that peaks my curiosity.  I wasn't aware of that anagram either in relation to his name.  Thankyou for that info, it's all very fascinating.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 10, 2022)

He's back with an annex. And what an annex it is!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0oDeVuugZo_


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (May 10, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> He's back with an annex. And what an annex it is!
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0oDeVuugZo_



This submission definitely adds a lot of clarity to his previous apology. One thing that still creeps up that has not been adequately addressed is in the financing of the project. If you were a 20 year old apprentice, working on the cathedral in 1904, when the project was supposed to have begun, you would be 94 in 1978, when it was completed. What about the master craftsmen of the project? They would certainly need to pass on their skills and knowledge to the generations that follow who would pick up where the retiring and dying craftsmen have left off. This would be such a complex multi-generational undertaking, factoring in hundreds or even thousands of logistical variables that would need to be adequately considered. Not your run of the mill building contest, by any means! How very odd that such a monumental national treasure as this has gotten so little attention since its completion 40 years ago.

And back to economics, who could finance such a project, especially considering the fragile nature of fiat currency that booms and busts in 20-25 year cycles, the volatile nature of currency inflation, not to mention the disruptions of world wars?

Ewar establishes some interesting groundwork for his thesis, but there are still scores of questions that have yet to be addressed, just on the Liverpool project alone. As an independent research community, we are admittedly hamstrung, starving for not only reliable data, but we are also lacking in the skill and art of objective research in general. While this is a humbling realization, it by no means should discourage us from continuing to dig deeper, always with an open mind and a willingness to consider new data, especially when/if that data contradicts our original conclusions.

As we mature as sincere researchers, it will matter less and less whether someone is "controlled opposition" or not, since the main focus will be on the data and arguments presented that can then be scrutinized and experimented upon. The more diligent our scrutiny, the less breathing room fraudulent researchers will have to insert deception and misdirection in their presentations. As we can see from this latest installment, whomever is really behind the Ewaranon entity, they are definitely closely watching our reactions to these videos.


----------



## InchoateTulpa (May 10, 2022)

skord said:


> Thanks for the link to this guy's vids.  As someone mentioned, he could quite possibly be controlled opposition, a fraud, a liar ... insert name here....   However, as someone else said, he does make you ponder things, whether you agree with him or not.  It's entertaining nonetheless.
> 
> But my other thought with regards to this Ewaranon is, why is he soooooooooo heavily censored everywhere.    I would've surmised if he was controlled op, they'd allow at least some of his vids to remain up and label him as some conspiracy theorist.  But no, he's incredibly censored and they do a lot to discredit him everywhere else in blogs, articles and vids.   I am left with the thought;  could there actually be some truth woven into the stories he tells so well?


Long time lurker, first time poster.  If you believe the drama pushed by FPV Angel, he deleted his own youtube channel so at least some of the censorship at play is self inflicted.  He also tried to monetize DVD sales with LHFE episodes according to FPV Angel. To be fair, all of this is alleged and I don't know the truth one way or another but my firm conviction is that he is a project, with a team of researchers behind him that are likely funded by some intelligence agency or other.  My guess is he promulgates a lot of truth mixed with major misdirection.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (May 10, 2022)

skord said:


> Thanks for the link to this guy's vids.  As someone mentioned, he could quite possibly be controlled opposition, a fraud, a liar ... insert name here....   However, as someone else said, he does make you ponder things, whether you agree with him or not.  It's entertaining nonetheless.
> 
> But my other thought with regards to this Ewaranon is, why is he soooooooooo heavily censored everywhere.    I would've surmised if he was controlled op, they'd allow at least some of his vids to remain up and label him as some conspiracy theorist.  But no, he's incredibly censored and they do a lot to discredit him everywhere else in blogs, articles and vids.   I am left with the thought;  could there actually be some truth woven into the stories he tells so well?


They use censorship to add credibility to their lies specifically for people like us.


----------



## Whateverittakes (May 11, 2022)

Alright I'm back on board the aewar train after this last video, he's just doing what we should all be doing; getting out there and making our own observations and conclusions. Even better, the man makes an entertaining video about it and shares it for all of us to see. You don't have to believe everything he says but I think we are at least on the right track with the idea of a reset and investigating these buildings. And the more people we get questioning our recent history and doing their own investigating the better.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 11, 2022)

Whateverittakes said:


> Alright I'm back on board the aewar train after this last video, he's just doing what we should all be doing; getting out there and making our own observations and conclusions. Even better, the man makes an entertaining video about it and shares it for all of us to see. You don't have to believe everything he says but I think we are at least on the right track with the idea of a reset and investigating these buildings. And the more people we get questioning our recent history and doing their own investigating the better.


I agree. All this focus on him and his identity is taking away from his messages, which are actually really great. We might see a lot more serious researchers turn up after his arguments in the last few videos - he does have a big following. Everyone interested in these topics should be getting out and documenting things and also considering alternative, nuanced conclusions outside of the youtube tartaria waffle.


----------



## BusyBaci (May 11, 2022)

The way Ewar names his videos (2:2, 2:1, 2 etc) struck as a bit out of place for me. That's a decrescendo order of listing topics in order to give importance to what he says in the END.  He's methodical and wants to attract attention to his audience with these tiny behaviors. He's enjoying the attention he gets and is playing with it as long as there are still people willing to follow his ride. He or 'they' were gauging the way the audience reacts to different conflicting narratives, 'they' want to know how far can they manipulate without loosing complete control. Those are preventive measures.

As for his last video. The Annex. He's definitely in "damage control". The example he cherry picked up with Liverpool's cathedral doesn't move a bit the genuine disbelief people have for the construction of other Gothic cathedrals across Europe and beyond. That cathedral doesn't look like the old ones and one example can't throw away what the majority of people's intuition is about those constructions. He smells a lot like "The flat earth society" which was meant to discrete the flat earth movement.
Why did he had to mention Dreamtime's thread about Tartaria? Because he knows the theory about Tartaria has many holes and nothing to do with Greco-Roman, nor Gothic architecture and he uses that as a base of truth, to deny later on everything he said in his previews videos. 

Annexes are used extensively in governmental administrative paper-work. Those are attachments to better explain or support the main document's activities described in it. Annexes are extensively used in military Operational Orders and Planing Process issued towards subordinate units. As a matter a fact, annexes are mandatory. 

Ewar might be an ex military member because of the way he organizes his thoughts and videos order.
Does he cooperate with Psy-Ops units? Maybe. I won't rule that out entirely as a possibility. Maybe he got on their radar and now he's trying to steer a different opinion because of potential threats to his persona.

The important thing is for people to DO THEIR OWN RESEARCH. YouTube Tartarian gurus are influencers and sometime they are wrong, sometime they do genuine mistakes, sometime all they want is to monetize. Let's face it, people think very highly of these guys. They put them on pedestal and then, come on forums and talk about them all day with each-other getting into flaming arguments. Which are counter productive, divisive and a waste of energy overall. Energy which should be spent wisely towards discernment and REAL research. Influencers are a source of information. Use them for what they are and don't spend much thoughts on why and how they say things. 

Real research is boring, is methodical and many time leads to dead ends. It takes time, money and a lot of f***** patience. YouTube is only entertainment, that's not research.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 11, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> The way Ewar names his videos (2:2, 2:1, 2 etc) struck as a bit out of place for me. That's a decrescendo order of listing topics in order to give importance to what he says in the END.  He's methodical and wants to attract attention to his audience with these tiny behaviors. He's enjoying the attention he gets and is playing with it as long as there are still people willing to follow his ride. He or 'they' were gauging the way the audience reacts to different conflicting narratives, 'they' want to know how far can they manipulate without loosing complete control. Those are preventive measures.
> 
> As for his last video. The Annex. He's definitely in "damage control". The example he cherry picked up with Liverpool's cathedral doesn't move a bit the genuine disbelief people have for the construction of other Gothic cathedrals across Europe and beyond. That cathedral doesn't look like the old ones and one example can't throw away what the majority of people's intuition is about those constructions. He smells a lot like "The flat earth society" which was meant to discrete the flat earth movement.
> Why did he had to mention Dreamtime's thread about Tartaria? Because he knows the theory about Tartaria has many holes and nothing to do with Greco-Roman, nor Gothic architecture and he uses that as a base of truth, to deny later on everything he said in his previews videos.
> ...


"Influencers are a source of information. Use them for what they are and don't spend much thoughts on why and how they say things."

...says the dude who just wrote paragraphs about the why and the how of aewar 

Jokes aside. I have been doing my OWN RESEARCH and what I am learning is that yes there doesn't seem to be much going for this Tartary one world theory and that yes it does seem like A LOT of the old world architecture is not real masonry but other forms such as Stucco. The Palladian architecture is all very stucco heavy. So the structures are seeming more and more "doable". I think Aewar's point about Liverpool cathedral is really relevant. From what I can see by looking into it, it is the biggest in England. Out of all the structures apart from the pyramids the cathedral is the most impossible looking. But what if the pyramids are poured cement like most researchers claim. It's looking less like the "old" world is a world of impossible structures built by highly advanced technology but actually just a real fakery,


----------



## BusyBaci (May 11, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> "Influencers are a source of information. Use them for what they are and don't spend much thoughts on why and how they say things."
> 
> ...says the dude who just wrote paragraphs about the why and the how of aewar


Yes. I know. Somehow I got involved in what I was trying to prevent. But honestly, there is no other way of saying it without giving my own opinion about Aewar. I hope people don't start new threads about Jon Levi, or Static in the Attic or Philip Druzhin or whomever, because at this pace it will be redundant talk and going into circles of topics which you-tubers put forth as a distraction.
Anyway.
As or the pyramids in Egypt there is a post of Corben Dallas (which I can't seem to find right now) where he had photos that the pyramids were made with red bricks and covered with stucco or a type of cement.


----------



## trismegistus (May 11, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> As or the pyramids in Egypt there is a post of Corben Dallas (which I can't seem to find right now) where he had photos that the pyramids were made with red bricks and covered with stucco or a type of cement.


SH Archive - Did Napoleon build the Great Egyptian Pyramids?

ZIP - Geopolymer evidence at pyramids


----------



## BusyBaci (May 11, 2022)

SH Archive - Did Napoleon build the Great Egyptian Pyramids?


trismegistus said:


> ZIP - Geopolymer evidence at pyramids


Thank you. That is the exact post I was looking for.


----------



## mifletzet (May 11, 2022)

The general opinion was that the Ewaranon narrator is an Anglo-Caribbean or 1/2 Anglo-Caribbean, in his 40s, with a South London accent.

Is this still the current opinion?






Does anyone actually _know_ his ID?


----------



## DangerousDiscourse (May 11, 2022)

Lightseeker said:


> Our favourite knot-tier is back. What he seems to be hinting at is that not Tartarians were responsible for the magnificent architecture everywhere, but hybrids/giants.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHMycEBa8Lg_



Probably subversion, that being said:

Since when was tartaria the global society? This was never the overarching theory. Tartaria was merely a survivor epicenter that was forced to become a federation of nations after the parasitic takeover; mitigation efforts against the insecctoid like collectivism of the malevolent powers.

Saying things like: 'tartaria built it all' or
'Everything bad is phonecian' is wrong, optically disadvantageous, and simply not helpful.

Circling back: be prepared to see system initiatives hijacking and redirecting this community moving forward. Be wary of:
High production value, subtle subversion buried in overarching truth, and anything that aligns with current controller objectives.

Godspeed


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 11, 2022)

DangerousDiscourse said:


> Probably subversion, that being said:
> 
> Since when was tartaria the global society? This was never the overarching theory. Tartaria was merely a survivor epicenter that was forced to become a federation of nations after the parasitic takeover; mitigation efforts against the insecctoid like collectivism of the malevolent powers.
> 
> ...


It's more aimed at the you tubers I think. They're a bunch of new age global lefties dressed in Tartarian gowns. His engagement is with them, not the Fomenko golden horde stuff.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (May 11, 2022)

mifletzet said:


> The general opinion was that the Ewaranon narrator is an Anglo-Caribbean or 1/2 Anglo-Caribbean, in his 40s, with a South London accent.
> 
> Is this still the current opinion?
> 
> ...


Sounds exactly like Samuel Anderson when he's in 'actor' mode. Check out an episode or 2 of 'Another Life'. The minute I heard Ewar, I knew.


----------



## noname (May 11, 2022)

QuakerTheOat said:


> They use censorship to add credibility to their lies specifically for people like us.


I don't know where your other posts went but I agree whole-heartedly. It is so obvious to those of us that have been bamboozled before to recognize the tactics used here. Everything about his recent videos just stink. Why use an image of a chess board as the thumbnail for these ending installments of LHFE 2? Why randomly flash images of a butterfly reminiscent of monarch programming? Jesus people how harder does he have to spell it out for you? LHFE 1 was under the name "Ewaranon" or nonaware. LHFE 2 is under the name "Aewar" or aware. We're supposed to believe he's graduated to a higher level of understanding you see! All those silly little theories espoused in LHFE 1 are for the nonaware! The language he uses is especially telling. Saying it was a SIN to promote his old ideas of alternative history. That is not a word to be used lightly especially given the amount of evidence he doesn't acknowledge now supporting aether, a mudflood/liquefaction event, and "impossible" architecture. He's also using another tactic where he will latch on to something we know to be true (flat earth) in order to give credibility to whatever new ideas he will present. How could he possibly be deceiving me if he's on team flat earth?! He even warns the viewer in his new series that he's going to be taking you into a labyrinth. Why would you willingly follow anyone down into a labyrinth? No thank you.


----------



## DangerousDiscourse (May 11, 2022)

noname said:


> We're supposed to believe he's graduated to a higher level of understanding you see!


This^ and it was nauseatingly obvious, degrees of abrasion one would tend to believe are impossible


Wheelsinthesky said:


> It's more aimed at the you tubers I think. They're a bunch of new age global lefties dressed in Tartarian gowns. His engagement is with them, not the Fomenko golden horde stuff.


I tend to agree, the public facing youtube side of things has become rather... misdirected, to put it nicely. For some time now I have been subbing to every alt history/alt history adjacent youtube channel that comes into my
'Recommend'.

Algorithmic promotion has always been suspect in this sphere of research, however after mainstream publications began mentioning tartaria, production studios began filming movies about worlds fairs, and the general historical 'backfilling' that has been transpiring - I assume they are some glow-fed basement rats.

The comment sections can be quite revealing as well, reprete with all of the echos one would expect..


----------



## Seeker (May 11, 2022)

Something I found interesting about the 'annex' video.

Early in the video, he shares some commentary left by users after his LHFE2 END video, where he backtracks on Tartaria theories and a unified global civilization.

The first and most prominent quote shared is one that says - 'This actually proves that all previous videos were true and that Ewar was forced by the NWO agents to make this apology video'.

I also found it very interesting that this second series seemed (to me, at least) to focus almost entirely on the Sun. I didn't get the sense it had much to do with Tartaria at all. I was actually finding it incredibly interesting - particularly the stuff about tracking the suns movement over the course of a year.

Anyway - whether he is controlled opposition or not, I wonder if he really was warned off of this topic.
If he is controlled opp - it's possible he was set a task to just distract and confuse the truth seeking community. Perhaps he was told to check online forums and see what topics are popular and make the most compelling videos about them that he could. Things all went well with Flat Earth and Tartaria, but once he started on the Sun, he was releasing the wrong (right?) kind of information, and told to stop.

Equally, if he is independent - then perhaps he was warned off making more videos of this kind about the Sun, and these latest videos are his way of pointing that out.

I hope he does release more about the Sun, and also the moon too, but I will continue to watch with interest, regardless.


----------



## Just (May 11, 2022)

QuakerTheOat said:


> Sounds exactly like Samuel Anderson when he's in 'actor' mode. Check out an episode or 2 of 'Another Life'. The minute I heard Ewar, I knew.


Unless they’ve slowed his voice down and lowered the pitch, it doesn’t sound like him to me.  Also he doesn’t do the ‘f’ for ‘th’ (‘fing’ for ‘thing’) which is more of a London thing - he’s from Birmingham and has a middle class accent with slight Birmingham intonation. In my opinion, not him.


----------



## DangerousDiscourse (May 11, 2022)

Just said:


> Unless they’ve slowed his voice down and lowered the pitch, it doesn’t sound like him to me.  Also he doesn’t do the ‘f’ for ‘th’ (‘fing’ for ‘thing’) which is more of a London thing - he’s from Birmingham and has a middle class accent with slight Birmingham intonation. In my opinion, not him.


I don't think his intended assertion was: 'they are the same individual '.

I believe what he meant to communicate was: 'their cadence, delivery, speech patterns etc etc are reminiscent - and indicitve of - shills when they go into actor mode. He named an example'

I think it should be an imperative to always be cognizant of styles of delivery, especially in regards to those who utilize known hypnotic inducing methodologies, as well as those who seem other than genuine. A palpable disconnect between their mode of presentation and the delivery of truth. Sort of like a bad actor delivering lines where you can tell he is reading a script and is not emotionally connected to the concepts/words being dictated. 

My .02


----------



## QuakerTheOat (May 12, 2022)

Just said:


> Unless they’ve slowed his voice down and lowered the pitch, it doesn’t sound like him to me.  Also he doesn’t do the ‘f’ for ‘th’ (‘fing’ for ‘thing’) which is more of a London thing - he’s from Birmingham and has a middle class accent with slight Birmingham intonation. In my opinion, not him.


I could very well be wrong, but I keep going back to 'he's an actor' in 'narrator' mode. The earlier videos depicted 'Ewar' in their 'intro' as a cross between Dumbledore and Hagrid. I've watched a number videos of Anderson playing different parts, and his accent and delivery changes with the character - like any good actor. You being a Brit does however sway my opinion lol


----------



## Just (May 12, 2022)

QuakerTheOat said:


> I could very well be wrong, but I keep going back to 'he's an actor' in 'narrator' mode. The earlier videos depicted 'Ewar' in their 'intro' as a cross between Dumbledore and Hagrid. I've watched a number videos of Anderson playing different parts, and his accent and delivery changes with the character - like any good actor. You being a Brit does however sway my opinion lol
> 
> 
> My posts are constantly censored and shoah'd here, and I'll admit some go left of center to the topic. But not all of them that disappear do. It doesn't surprise me. There are a number of boards like this, and some of them - not saying 'this' one - are nothing more than containment boards. The obvious containment boards have a 'tell' - there will be several 'long-term users' or 'admins' that are constantly tossing out new topics. I mean *a lot* of them, and a large number of them will just be flat-out ridiculous threads. They throw the proverbial shit against a wall to see what sticks, lol. Wait ... does that happen here?


I agree that the narrator is an actor and could, as you say, be faking an accent so I guess it could be him. But if I was going to get an actor to narrate a documentary that I didn’t want to have traceable back to me, I’d go for someone less well-known and probably from a different country. For that reason, I’d guess that Aewar is American and a group of people and although I mentioned earlier the Nonaware and Aware anagrams I was intrigued by the original name sounding like ‘You are   / We are Anon’ for a Q connection. But more important than who the narrator is is the question of what the purpose behind these videos is. I’d guess it’s a case of release the hidden truths peppered with some fakery, wait for the minions to latch on then tell them that everything you just said is a lie and watch them squirm. They’ll get demoralised and drop the whole topic and look elsewhere. I believe this has happened with other FE reveals. It makes me realise that, for TPTB, this is the worst thing to come into popular consciousness and they will even fake a pandemic and trash the economy to cover it up. And 2020 was the year that the cruise around Antarctica was set to happen but never did. What has happened to that I wonder?


----------



## Seeker (May 12, 2022)

Just said:


> and although I mentioned earlier the Nonaware and Aware anagrams I was intrigued by the original name sounding like ‘You are / We are Anon’ for a Q connection


In the past, the phrase 'anon' was used to mean 'imminently' or perhaps 'soon', or similar. Like an upcoming event unfolding before your eyes.

In this context, You are 'imminent' may better translate to You are arriving, or You are approaching, or maybe even awakening?

Just another way of looking at it. I'm not feeling a 'Q' connection, but thats just my personal opinion.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 12, 2022)

Seeker said:


> In the past, the phrase 'anon' was used to mean 'imminently' or perhaps 'soon', or similar. Like an upcoming event unfolding before your eyes.
> 
> In this context, You are 'imminent' may better translate to You are arriving, or You are approaching, or maybe even awakening?
> 
> Just another way of looking at it. I'm not feeling a 'Q' connection, but thats just my personal opinion.


He's said multiple times that Q is a psyop but it's part of our zeitgeist and shouldn't be ignored, hence his play with it's terminology. All this is pure distraction - when this community gets challenged they go into defense mode and start shouting controlled op! shill! military! Look at Liedtke - biggest guy on this whole mud flood reset narrative and what a phoney he's turned out to be. Just because some remains anonymous does not mean they are some insider. In my opinion there are no insiders in this community, far too dumb for that. It's all energy, vibration and love blah blah. All they do is read from wikipedia and say "no way it's impossible this is a lie". Or "look a melted building of red bricks." It shows how much people don't look into things. Bricks do not melt.


----------



## mifletzet (May 12, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> Look at Liedtke - biggest guy on this whole mud flood reset narrative and what a phoney he's turned out to be.


He may cuss & spliff as much as the Australian female, but is the Welshman actually a phoney?


----------



## BusyBaci (May 12, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> when this community gets challenged they go into defense mode and start shouting controlled op! shill! military!


I haven't seen any analysis from your part towards Ewar. All you do is defend him no matter what. Do you apply scrutiny? Do you start to see his patterns? I guess not, you're busy already contradicting everyone who has genuine disbelif towards him.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (May 12, 2022)

Ewar's stance just shifted from reset in 1800-1900 to reset in middle ages. If you read his responses in the comment section, he thinks the liverpool cathedral debunks the recent buildings being high tech or older but not the more ancient monuments. He will be focusing on the middle ages.

One of his responses:
'There isn't much before 1100. There's the reset - end of the middle ages in 1300. I think the rest was destroyed. I don't buy into the Egypt theory. Great Pyramid K has added a whole other level of confusion and deception to the mix I think. Although I do agree that most antiquity stuff is either poured or advanced technology.'


----------



## trismegistus (May 12, 2022)

AgainstAllOdds said:


> Ewar's stance just shifted from reset in 1800-1900 to reset in middle ages. If you read his responses in the comment section, he thinks the liverpool cathedral debunks the recent buildings being high tech or older but not the more ancient monuments. He will be focusing on the middle ages.
> 
> One of his responses:
> 'There isn't much before 1100. There's the reset - end of the middle ages in 1300. I think the rest was destroyed. I don't buy into the Egypt theory. Great Pyramid K has added a whole other level of confusion and deception to the mix I think. Although I do agree that most antiquity stuff is either poured or advanced technology.'



For what it’s worth to an extent I agree with this hypothesis.

I’m starting to get the impression that freemasonry is a type of cargo cult in which partial knowledge of the antiquitech structures has been passed down through the design language of their structures. The sacred geometry and how it affects the human psyche is present in many of these structures all the way up to the 1920s, but the actual technology aspect was never considered when designing them. That is why we see many towers on churches that appear as if they are missing something - not explicitly because it has been removed (which I think could still be the case in a select few structures) but because that is how they know to design structures, with limited or no knowledge of the pre-reset applications of antiquitech.

To use a metaphor, it would be like if people 500 years from now discovered a computer, but in their world the energy grid/power system has completely advanced past the point of wires and the computer could not be turned back on. After it’s discovery people began designing works of art that look like the inside of the computer, but the art has no explicit functions of a computer, nor could those works of art ever be used as technology in the future. 

Anyway that is a theory I have pondered for some time now, and rather than bog down this thread with further offtopic conversation I will end my thoughts.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (May 12, 2022)

Just said:


> Unless they’ve slowed his voice down and lowered the pitch, it doesn’t sound like him to me.  Also he doesn’t do the ‘f’ for ‘th’ (‘fing’ for ‘thing’) which is more of a London thing - he’s from Birmingham and has a middle class accent with slight Birmingham intonation. In my opinion, not him.


I don't think it sounds like him either. His voice is annoyingly familiar from somewhere though.

My gf, who has watched the videos, said she was driving and heard a PACT coffee advert on the radio. She said the voice actor sounded exactly like Ewaranon. I emailed them asking who the voice actor was, and they said a guy called Rolan Bell. However, I don't think he was ewaranon. My gf thinks it could be. It did start me on a voice actor search, and there was one called Aurie Styla, that I thought was possible:

https://sohovoices.co.uk/artists/aurie-styla/

PACT did enjoy my request and sent me like five bags of coffee though. 

I think the guy *could* also be white, only in that there are plenty of Londoners who have adopted a black london (home counties maybe) accent. One thing I found weird though was his pronunciation of Mercia. He pronounces it as MurShur. Which I find a very strange way to pronounce Mercia. Mur See Urr. Sounds more natural and is far more correct. I could imagine someone unaware of British history making this mistake, but not someone like him who has studied it. I think some of his pronunciations are strange.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 12, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> I haven't seen any analysis from your part towards Ewar. All you do is defend him no matter what. Do you apply scrutiny? Do you start to see his patterns? I guess not, you're busy already contradicting everyone who has genuine disbelif towards him.


I do apply scrutiny. I criticized the moon thing. I had a moment when I thought maybe but never got fully sold on it and I'm still not. I also direct scrutiny toward so many theories. All I'm saying is there is too much focus on the guy and not on the messages/research presented. It's frustrating because I am obviously a big fan and it would be a good space to discus the actual ideas rather than him being a psyop guru whose deliberate video titles are ways to fool us.


----------



## Safranek (May 12, 2022)

Personally, I'm still on the fence about the purpose of the videos, not so much the identity. To me, whether its an individual or a team, even if using a professional voice has no relevance regarding the subject matter, it just helps create a more palatable product.

The reason I'm still on the fence is that we don't have enough info yet until we see his story unfold. In all honesty, I think we're all guessing and both 'sides' have valid reasons for their opinions.

What I'm watching for above all, is his placement of EMPHASIS. He's presenting no new info, just intelligently compiling what's already been stated by a number of YT'ers in the 'community'. At least, I've hear nothing new (with the exception of the numerous construction photos of the Liverpool Cathedral, which is the main cause of his shift in emphasis).

So what we initially have is compiled information intelligently presented to impress the community of truth-seekers, emphasizing the overwhelming amount of lies we have been presented with architecturally and historically. 

It would be self-evident that mixing the FE narrative and selecting the 'moon reflection version', already purposely excludes a certain element from the viewership of the videos, so the target is clearly the portion of the 'group' that has already accepted that the heliocentric scientists have been and are basically lying to us. 

As a side-note, the producers of our videos chose not to include that topic with full awareness of the fact that the subject has a tendency to discredit any research attached to it, and as the SH videos were meant to reach a wider audience to inspire them to question the historical narrative as pushed by mainstream history and 'science', the emphasis was placed on other questionable occurrences.

But back to emphasis, the first 'series' of his videos emphasized the lies and the impossibility of it all as has been told to us. Suddenly, the emphasis has shifted to 'hold on, we are wrong about so many things so lets do some more research because we could be wrong about everything'. Naturally, to make this shift, a valid enough set of 'facts' had to be presented to sway the general opinion of a large enough portion of this 'target group'.

So what we should be on the lookout for in addition to general or new info being presented, is not only what is being emphasized but mostly, what is not.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 12, 2022)

Safranek said:


> Personally, I'm still on the fence about the purpose of the videos, not so much the identity. To me, whether its an individual or a team, even if using a professional voice has no relevance regarding the subject matter, it just helps create a more palatable product.
> 
> The reason I'm still on the fence is that we don't have enough info yet until we see his story unfold. In all honesty, I think we're all guessing and both 'sides' have valid reasons for their opinions.
> 
> ...


I think I understand what you're saying. So you're saying that he has deliberately emphasised a certain community, and not broadened things with outsiders, to get to the point where he shifts and presents us with a different approach or new information that could either be helpful or detrimental?


----------



## Safranek (May 13, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> I think I understand what you're saying. So you're saying that he has deliberately emphasised a certain community, and not broadened things with outsiders, to get to the point where he shifts and presents us with a different approach or new information that could either be helpful or detrimental?


I meant the emphasis of the DIRECTION. 

When you make videos, you obviously do it with a purpose. We now have two camps (division) where we are not sure about the true purpose. The mentioning of the target audience was a separate issue, but it is important in the aspect that its clearly pointed at the group that is already questioning the mainstream narrative regarding official science as taught about our realm. We can ask, why specifically THIS group?

Here's an analogy regarding emphasis:

Lets say you have two groups of tourists being taken on a sightseeing cruise of an old city. The trips are being narrated by two different guides. Both sets of tourists take the same route, driving by the same sites. The tour guide's role is to emphasize key elements of the sights to the tourists. Thereby, depending on which bus you were on, your view and understanding of the old city would be slightly or drastically different according to the narrative of the guide. So the emphasis on certain elements of the old city will determine your opinion regarding what you had seen.

I find the drastic change in the emphasis of the second-last video to be a little too drastic. The change in direction could have been done in a more subtle way, without causing such a divide in his target group. Either this divide was unknown at the time to the producer(s) (which I find unlikely as we're obviously dealing with intelligence and purpose), or it was known and intended. As I said in my previous comment, we can only speculate about this until the story further unfolds.

So the direction via the emphasis becomes the key factor. What direction the target group will be taken will hopefully give us the answer we are looking for, what the true purpose of the video series may actually be. For instance, there could have been emphasis placed on the logistics, verifying capabilities of the current technology, sources of raw materials, their transport and population numbers (builders) of the time with regard to the structures being built, instead of amplifying the capabilities of the instance of the one example of Liverpool Cathedral, which includes a 'large' population and steam-powered machinery. There are always choices to be made in the direction one will take the target group given all available information and where and how the emphasis will be placed. Kind of like, look here, not over there. Lets talk about this, not that.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 13, 2022)

Safranek said:


> I meant the emphasis of the DIRECTION.
> 
> When you make videos, you obviously do it with a purpose. We now have two camps (division) where we are not sure about the true purpose. The mentioning of the target audience was a separate issue, but it is important in the aspect that its clearly pointed at the group that is already questioning the mainstream narrative regarding official science as taught about our realm. We can ask, why specifically THIS group?
> 
> ...


That's interesting. I agree that LHFE END was a drastic shift. I did see him comment saying he tried to make it work but thought it best to collapse it now and begin again. It could have been done that way to deal with the backlash and dissonance and anger now before moving on rather than doing it subtly. But you're right, it will be interesting to see what direction he goes in. I still have a strong gut feeling that he has always wanted to help his audience and is trying to make them think properly. Whether this turns out to be true only time will tell. If his new stuff turns out to be very useful and in a good direction maybe some of the audience will reflect upon their initial responses and realise how attached they were to one theory. There could be so many reasons why he chose to do it this way. One thing it does do is create enough friction that people potentially may start seeing things a bit more clear. Like for example, the australian lady on Autodidactic's channel. Her response to the video was very revealing as to what she uses the "Tartaria" narrative for and her lack of critical thinking. For her Tartaria has a purpose and she's not willing to consider an alternative in the search for truth. Perhaps some will see that too. Seeing big channels respond with such emotion and not respond with a clear open minded approach or an evidence approach is a very revealing strategy. Time will tell. I do like your idea that he's targeting this community and not outsiders. i don't buy the government plant though. I don't think anyone is near the truth with these theories for them to get involved. I do believe people are capitalizing on the movement for their own financial goals and agendas. Tartaria has become very "new age". that's always a bit of a sign.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (May 13, 2022)

Safranek said:


> ... As I said in my previous comment, we can only speculate about this until the story further unfolds.
> ...


We _can _do more that speculate. Using critical thinking and deductive reasoning - we can _know_. These are the tools - the proverbial 'keys to the kingdom' that they really, really want to keep hidden from us: the use of our own minds.

Watching more of the story may give us more hidden truths - probably will in fact - but it will not give us (me, anyway) any more information as to their intent because we (I, anyway) already _know_.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (May 13, 2022)

I saw Marcia Ramalho aka "the blue" creator of YouTube video "aether" reaction to ewaranon when asked about him on Facebook :

_"Ewaranon does not exist. He is just a creation of the Jesuits to spread their videos worthy of a garbage can. The Jesuits assemble a patchwork quilt they call a text, use an expensive bank of images to illustrate it, and hire an announcer to read the nonsense and misinformation they've written mixed with extracts from the work of authentic creators like me. He is part of a team of plagiarists. The Jesuitical team copied my Aether video to make that infamous series signed by a non-existent Ewaranon. Now people are saying that this channel mentioned my name in one of his recent videos. The Jesuitical youtubers adopt all the dirty maneuvers wanting to harm me. They are ridiculous and childish. And spread misinformation. I still haven't watched the video where he mentions my name because anything related to him makes me want to vomit.'_

On the aether:

_"Do you think all the architecture in the world was built in the dark on candles and transported in carts? Without abundant electromagnetic energy nothing would be standing. Where do you think the energy that lights up the entire world comes from if not from the Aether?"

"With his absurd statement he believes believes it will demoralize my Aether video and deny all terrestrial architecture and infrastructure built 600 years ago with cutting edge technology by unknown means. The Jesuits are hypocrites, indecently false and cunning.' 

'Typical of the Jesuits whose oath includes saying that black is white and white is black if ordered to do so. '_


----------



## Prolix (May 13, 2022)

AgainstAllOdds said:


> I saw Marcia Ramalho aka "the blue" creator of YouTube video "aether" reaction to ewaranon when asked about him on Facebook :
> 
> _"Ewaranon does not exist. He is just a creation of the Jesuits to spread their videos worthy of a garbage can. The Jesuits assemble a patchwork quilt they call a text, use an expensive bank of images to illustrate it, and hire an announcer to read the nonsense and misinformation they've written mixed with extracts from the work of authentic creators like me. He is part of a team of plagiarists. The Jesuitical team copied my Aether video to make that infamous series signed by a non-existent Ewaranon. Now people are saying that this channel mentioned my name in one of his recent videos. The Jesuitical youtubers adopt all the dirty maneuvers wanting to harm me. They are ridiculous and childish. And spread misinformation. I still haven't watched the video where he mentions my name because anything related to him makes me want to vomit.'_
> 
> ...



Marcia has some interesting theories.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 13, 2022)

AgainstAllOdds said:


> I saw Marcia Ramalho aka "the blue" creator of YouTube video "aether" reaction to ewaranon when asked about him on Facebook :
> 
> _"Ewaranon does not exist. He is just a creation of the Jesuits to spread their videos worthy of a garbage can. The Jesuits assemble a patchwork quilt they call a text, use an expensive bank of images to illustrate it, and hire an announcer to read the nonsense and misinformation they've written mixed with extracts from the work of authentic creators like me. He is part of a team of plagiarists. The Jesuitical team copied my Aether video to make that infamous series signed by a non-existent Ewaranon. Now people are saying that this channel mentioned my name in one of his recent videos. The Jesuitical youtubers adopt all the dirty maneuvers wanting to harm me. They are ridiculous and childish. And spread misinformation. I still haven't watched the video where he mentions my name because anything related to him makes me want to vomit.'_
> 
> ...


So basically it's all to discredit Marcia. The Jesuits must stop Marcia. Silly. Of course she isn't going to like his new direction of pursuing evidence to tackle this subject rather than keeping it purely theoretical... because it cannot be proven that these structures worked with the aether. It does seem like the you tube community has gone a bit too cult on this topic. Anyone who changes their mind or wants to pursue a different route is a jesuit, controlled op. It's like that song hotel california  Marcia also hates Jon Levi by the way. She hates everyone. Maybe she's a government op


----------



## BusyBaci (May 13, 2022)

Prolix said:


> Marcia has some interesting theories.


Very interesting collection of posts, I had no Idea who Marcia is. But those posts remind me of 2016 where flat earthers were calling each-other shills. More internet drama, more confusion, more indoctrination. Less research.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (May 13, 2022)

AgainstAllOdds said:


> I saw Marcia Ramalho aka "the blue" creator of YouTube video "aether" reaction to ewaranon when asked about him on Facebook :
> 
> _"Ewaranon does not exist. He is just a creation of the Jesuits to spread their videos worthy of a garbage can. The Jesuits assemble a patchwork quilt they call a text, use an expensive bank of images to illustrate it, and hire an announcer to read the nonsense and misinformation they've written mixed with extracts from the work of authentic creators like me. He is part of a team of plagiarists. The Jesuitical team copied my Aether video to make that infamous series signed by a non-existent Ewaranon. Now people are saying that this channel mentioned my name in one of his recent videos. The Jesuitical youtubers adopt all the dirty maneuvers wanting to harm me. They are ridiculous and childish. And spread misinformation. I still haven't watched the video where he mentions my name because anything related to him makes me want to vomit.'_
> 
> ...


I inherently don't trust anyone that calls the jew out by another name. 'Jesuits' - may be a part of it, but they're just puppets if anything at all.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 13, 2022)

QuakerTheOat said:


> I inherently don't trust anyone that calls the jew out by another name. 'Jesuits' - may be a part of it, but they're just puppets if anything at all.


Yeah the jesuits are an easy scapegoat. We agree on that.


----------



## DangerousDiscourse (May 13, 2022)

QuakerTheOat said:


> I could very well be wrong, but I keep going back to 'he's an actor' in 'narrator' mode. The earlier videos depicted 'Ewar' in their 'intro' as a cross between Dumbledore and Hagrid. I've watched a number videos of Anderson playing different parts, and his accent and delivery changes with the character - like any good actor. You being a Brit does however sway my opinion lol
> 
> 
> My posts are constantly censored and shoah'd here, and I'll admit some go left of center to the topic. But not all of them that disappear do. It doesn't surprise me. There are a number of boards like this, and some of them - not saying 'this' one - are nothing more than containment boards. The obvious containment boards have a 'tell' - there will be several 'long-term users' or 'admins' that are constantly tossing out new topics. I mean *a lot* of them, and a large number of them will just be flat-out ridiculous threads. They throw the proverbial shit against a wall to see what sticks, lol. Wait ... does that happen here?


Bingo


Wheelsinthesky said:


> Yeah the jesuits are an easy scapegoat. We agree on that.


^this is the entire point of this subverted community now, obfuscation, its kind of sad.


----------



## Safranek (May 13, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> I still have a strong gut feeling that he has always wanted to help his audience and is trying to make them think properly. Whether this turns out to be true only time will tell.


Many members of the old forum (including me to a certain point) also shared those sentiments regarding the original SH forum creator KD. I need not say more regarding that topic. Time will tell.



QuakerTheOat said:


> We _can _do more that speculate. Using critical thinking and deductive reasoning - we can _know_.


You may have skipped a couple of steps there or my threshold to knowing may be different from yours.  While deductive reasoning and critical thinking are of primary importance, they do not lead directly to knowledge. Before I can say I know something, I have to add the step of verification of the former to prove that they lead to an indisputable fact. As I mentioned, I don't think we have enough concrete evidence YET, to succinctly state that we know AND can prove it. However, the proof will be given either way, it just depends how much time is spent in between now and then. Regardless of the outcome, any new information provided will be welcome.


----------



## Jd755 (May 13, 2022)

Dear god. How has this uk_qanon/ewaranon/ewar outfit come to dominate the topic of stolen history?
Its almost like it was planned.


----------



## dreamtime (May 13, 2022)

Many spammy off-topic posts here on the recent pages.

Would be good to actually discuss the contents of the videos, instead of just speculating about his intentions.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (May 13, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> Dear god. How has this uk_qanon/ewaranon/ewar outfit come to dominate the topic of stolen history?
> Its almost like it was planned.



Easy. He made the most exciting conspiracy videos with production, writing and delivery better than even the history channel produced stuff (like ancient aliens). Maybe the most captivating conspiracy videos of all times and when you add the scale of the topics discussed it is like perception altering . 

And yes while he did 'copy' from some sources, it is mostly common themes from tartaria conspiracy that he used not many red handed evidence of plagiarism. He gave credit to others like the moon map guy. But he brought on many new elements that I had never heard from anyone prior or since. The knowledge (or speculation) he had on the aether, alchemy, the sun movements were original and seemed like some occult knowledge he possessed or read about. 

I am very conflicted about this.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 13, 2022)

AgainstAllOdds said:


> Easy. He made the most exciting conspiracy videos with production, writing and delivery better than even the history channel produced stuff (like ancient aliens). Maybe the most captivating conspiracy videos of all times and when you add the scale of the topics discussed it is like perception altering .
> 
> And yes while he did 'copy' from some sources, it is mostly common themes from tartaria conspiracy that he used not many red handed evidence of plagiarism. He gave credit to others like the moon map guy. But he brought on many new elements that I had never heard from anyone prior or since. The knowledge (or speculation) he had on the aether, alchemy, the sun movements were original and seemed like some occult knowledge he possessed or read about.
> 
> I am very conflicted about this.


Maybe just wait and see. I believe he is going to come through with an incredible new series that will put this change into context properly and be full of new ideas for others to develop and ponder. It's about time things went in new directions anyway. New ideas are always a good thing.


----------



## Just (May 14, 2022)

AgainstAllOdds said:


> Easy. He made the most exciting conspiracy videos with production, writing and delivery better than even the history channel produced stuff (like ancient aliens). Maybe the most captivating conspiracy videos of all times and when you add the scale of the topics discussed it is like perception altering .
> 
> And yes while he did 'copy' from some sources, it is mostly common themes from tartaria conspiracy that he used not many red handed evidence of plagiarism. He gave credit to others like the moon map guy. But he brought on many new elements that I had never heard from anyone prior or since. The knowledge (or speculation) he had on the aether, alchemy, the sun movements were original and seemed like some occult knowledge he possessed or read about.
> 
> I am very conflicted about this.


The production value wasn’t that great, was it? A lot of the script written on the screen/ static images taken from photo banks (we are going into a dark wood and here’s a picture of a dark wood). What made it good in my opinion were the ideas and the fact that it brought new ideas which stirred up doubts I’d already had and resonated with me. It was through the responses to that film that I came across this site.  It was like good teaching: inspire the students but let them move on to do their own research. Let’s just move on and do that.


----------



## Shadow11 (May 19, 2022)

Safranek said:


> Personally, I'm still on the fence about the purpose of the videos, not so much the identity. To me, whether its an individual or a team, even if using a professional voice has no relevance regarding the subject matter, it just helps create a more palatable product.
> 
> The reason I'm still on the fence is that we don't have enough info yet until we see his story unfold. In all honesty, I think we're all guessing and both 'sides' have valid reasons for their opinions.
> 
> ...


I came here to see other people's thoughts on this content. I get the feeling his goal is to bridge ideas. I personally had made no connections to the past. I was focused on the future and evidence. I recently found a different channel that I would also like to hear FE thoughts on of the channel (nos confunden) but that story is what mentioned tartars and a reset. "The great war". Something about aewars content made me feel it was related to that war. But I'm not finding that anyone has this evidence. It's shrouded.

And I feel like there is a lie in the videos with the talk of giants being evil and the religion stuff. I feel it is a push to hide tartarians as giants or half giants. (I am new with talking and opening up to others just know I am curious for others knowledge)


----------



## SMKaos (Jun 9, 2022)

It doesn´t absolutely no matter who she is or which intention is behind the productions of ewaron and marcia BUT it matters in all kind of ways if WE can verify (throug further research) IF the constructione are actually elctromagnetic energy devices. The comparison of a magnetron and all the "window" formed like such devices give us a clue, besides the fact, that WE don´t have built these cities (nor starcities, neither the collosal monuments) without electricity and infrastructure. So let´s keep all a cool head and figure out if the ancient, killed society manufactured them or the gods that reign us (in order to have the costfree energy to enslave us)? Are there parasites in the heads of our "rulers" or are they pressurized and forced to do so? Don´t loose the thread, because it IS THE GREATEST STORY OF ALL TIMES THAT WE, as a community, ARE FACING RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## CatELyst (Jun 13, 2022)

iseidon said:


> And the differences in the modern racial composition can only be explained by adaptation to the prevailing conditions (which have developed relatively recently).



I like most of your points except this one.  We still don't know that mankind was divided by race/ethnicity in the beginning at all.  The Genesis account gives one DNA pool to draw from...with can produce every single genetic variable we see in modern times (brown, blonde, black, white hair....blue, brown, hazel, green, red eyes...black, brown, tan, red, yellow, pale skin (I don't use the variable "white" for skin because it is a complete fabrication for political means).  I recommend you have a read of the Orphans threads with regards to another theory regarding race.


User1 said:


> I like the America is Rome angle. Makes a lot of sense to my mind but leads to a few questions.
> 
> Firstly, if this is true, and I suspect it is, why both with the re-branding exercise? The almost reflex response is to keep our history hidden, disempower people and so on but we are talking about an empire that spanned continents if true. That have captured and co-opted every public institution and then re-wrote history....By today's standards that's an insane amount of control. As much as their is a "truth" movement and people are being "awakened" the amount of people that have bought the official narrative in some form or another are exponentially greater than truthers.  I don't think this explains the re-branding because they're not hiding from truthers. They often hide the truth in plain sight.
> 
> The second question is if they're not re-branding to hide their identity from truthers, because they really aren't,  they're mocking us, then from who? Who are they hiding their true identity from? They didn't have to paint a picture that Rome has fallen some 2000 years ago , they just chose to.


Excellent question....and it answers one of my own long term questions about the Roman empire and biblical prophecy.  What better way to discount or disprove God's plan for the world, by rewriting His Word, and moving the cities He talks about??  That would make it look like prophecy cannot be believed.  This makes me want to reinvestigate the TRUE location of Jerusalem and Israel, and the third temple.


User1 said:


> And I don't view this through some good guy bad guy paradigm. To me at least, this specific deception seems logically inconsistent with victory. It's more akin to cowardice or fear sprinkled with pride and arrogance.


Ding ding ding!  We have an enemy that must counterfeit and lay claim to that which he did not create because he CANNOT create, and MUST deceive everyone because, well frankly, he IS the "Father of Lies".  So moving entire cities would make sense too because he can't let God be right about prophecy, about the rebirth of Rome and it's final fall if it doesn't take place in actual "Italy", right?  Move the pieces when no one is looking.  That is consistent with his M.O.


----------



## polymath (Jun 18, 2022)

After watching pt. 11 of Ewaranon's "What on Earth Happened" series, I feel that he is repackaging a "human (carbon based, us) is bad" platform. We were formed, according to his video by darkness that wanted to destroy the beautiful silicone based life on earth and created us as a...byproduct? We don't belong on earth and never did. Hmm...a little demoralizing. He even brings up our "evil" nature as in original sin? He quotes the the Bible  passage regarding the armor of God (ithe same Bible in which God, the loving is our creator) as the way to center yourself. It's confusing at best.
I don't know what is true. But my intuition tells me he is a destabilizing force.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Jun 18, 2022)

polymath said:


> After watching pt. 11 of Ewaranon's "What on Earth Happened" series, I feel that he is repackaging a "human (carbon based, us) is bad" platform. We were formed, according to his video by darkness that wanted to destroy the beautiful silicone based life on earth and created us as a...byproduct? We don't belong on earth and never did. Hmm...a little demoralizing. He even brings up our "evil" nature as in original sin? He quotes the the Bible  passage regarding the armor of God (ithe same Bible in which God, the loving is our creator) as the way to center yourself. It's confusing at best.
> I don't know what is true. But my intuition tells me he is a destabilizing force.


"destabilising force"? Cringe. He is just a person that makes videos with like 20k subscribers, hardly a force. There are plenty of channels that do not subscribe to religious views and the Tartaria psyop. Also not stating the obvious or anything but if you actually looked at the world around you - humans are pretty messed up, cowardly, evil in their indifference. I'd say demoralising isn't enough, most need a good slap at the minute.


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Jun 18, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> "destabilising force"? Cringe. He is just a person that makes videos with like 20k subscribers, hardly a force. There are plenty of channels that do not subscribe to religious views and the Tartaria psyop. Also not stating the obvious or anything but if you actually looked at the world around you - humans are pretty messed up, cowardly, evil in their indifference. I'd say demoralising isn't enough, most need a good slap at the minute.


Your statement is almost correct , you just inserted the word "humans" instead of "politicians".  They do what they are told to do i.e. control the narrative. 

Most humans desire a peaceful stress free life and are quite happy looking after their loved ones - this is what I see when I look around .

I like the videos of Ewaranon without agreeing with everything said - nothing is straightforward -  the controllers are dishonest after all. 

What needs to be censored will always be , the inbred murderous controlling arse holes ( couldn't think of a better way to describe them off hand) own all forms of media. 

All we have to do is ignore them and their power diminishes.

Peace.


----------



## polymath (Jun 18, 2022)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> "destabilising force"? Cringe. He is just a person that makes videos with like 20k subscribers, hardly a force. There are plenty of channels that do not subscribe to religious views and the Tartaria psyop. Also not stating the obvious or anything but if you actually looked at the world around you - humans are pretty messed up, cowardly, evil in their indifference. I'd say demoralising isn't enough, most need a good slap at the minute.


My opinion is slightly different. Most people are not evil, simply child like and lazy. But this is by design. To design and implement the path is/was evil. But we always have a choice. Having a platform and and audience and spending so much time presenting purposefully contradicting and confusing material as the great truth is destabilizing for those who are just becoming aware. It is part of the show, I know. Maybe a better way to say it is that his videos are for entertainment purposes, only. And he has a larger audience than you'd imagine because his videos are mirrored to quite a few more than 20,000 people. And those people are truth seeking not looking to be entertained. 
Although...all the world IS a stage.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Jun 18, 2022)

polymath said:


> My opinion is slightly different. Most people are not evil, simply child like and lazy. But this is by design. To design and implement the path is/was evil. But we always have a choice. Having a platform and and audience and spending so much time presenting purposefully contradicting and confusing material as the great truth is destabilizing for those who are just becoming aware. It is part of the show, I know. Maybe a better way to say it is that his videos are for entertainment purposes, only. And he has a larger audience than you'd imagine because his videos are mirrored to quite a few more than 20,000 people. And those people are truth seeking not looking to be entertained.
> Although...all the world IS a stage.


I guess my issue is with the big choices everyone has had to make these past couple of years. And now all I see is people in masses jetting off on holiday, so grateful that they are back to normal, and ignoring the approval of this utter demonic thing for children! This is where I feel that humans have messed up big time. They might want a peaceful life like Angelina says but that's not enough in my book because the majority have turned a blind eye to the safety of the children within their own society. And don't get me wrong I'm not being holier than thou, I could have tried harder in this area myself. 

In terms of aewar - realising he was wrong does not mean he is intentionally putting out contradictory material. It means he made a mistake and has been trying to fix it. If no one can change their mind or admit fault in light of new evidence with incurring backlash then it really is a cult. He did a very brave thing with LHFE END and I respect it. It's now obvious that LHFE volume 1 was wrong and that he's now trying to set it right despite losing loads of followers and incurring the wrath of the you tube grifters. And if Tartaria does turn out to be a deliberate NWO pysop - which it looks like it pretty much is with the emphasis on high tech and one world and erasing everyone's history - then there will be those that can see he has tried to help after making a big error even if it wasn't to their taste or whatever. The Tartaria narrative can be debunked very easily and for that reason alone there should not be so much protesting about it's validity. But then again the grift needs to grift.


----------



## BusyBaci (Jun 24, 2022)

I know that AEWAR has an influence on this community and I was watching his new video today.

Same Old Sh*t, New Coat of Paint

My impression is that he's using the fallacies of Tartaria Theorie (which I think is a false premise by the way) to bring down any other research areas as the incongruousness of the Gothic and Greco-Roman architecture being build by a civilization out of place for the time period or the general required knowledge to be had by them, as the mainstream history tells us.

He's right when he's associating Tartaria with the Ancient Alien theorie, they are both product of the same deceptive mind. But he's trying to bury down everything else which deserves more attention and can't be entirely dismissed as nonsense.

He's acting like a sinkhole for everything that's being scrutinized upon as out of place artifact or a building fashion and style, including out of place materials and techniques of the already accepted mainstream time period.

Reading the comments on this video was just more fun.


----------



## trismegistus (Jun 24, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> I know that AEWAR has an influence on this community and I was watching his new video today.
> 
> Same Old Sh*t, New Coat of Paint
> 
> ...



On one hand, I can understand being frustrated with the meme of Tartaria, and attempting to show a larger audience how easy it is to be led astray is important - but it does appear as if this researcher is throwing out the baby with the bathwater, so to speak.

Furthermore - his conclusion that the Tartaria psyop is meant to muddy the waters of flat earth theory is a bit hypocritical.  Other than the very fringes of these communities, it was AEWAR himself who made the explicit connections between FE and Tartaria popular, initially.  He created hours and hours of content connecting both theories, then says that very connection is a psyop.  I'm not saying that a researcher shouldn't admit they were wrong, but the way he presents it makes it seem as if this connection and this research was something he picked up on from others - when the reality is in many cases he is the *origin *of these connections.  In my opinion his approach to creating multiple videos to admit he was wrong is more about blaming the community at large for leading him astray, rather than truly admitting he led tens of thousands of people down his personal "theory of everything" he developed.

In an attempt to not lose the FE psyop people, he is making a desperate appeal to keep them on board and interested in his videos.  He knows where the money is when it comes to social media engagement - and it appears that "Tartaria" is losing its sex appeal as many are finally willing to discuss the finer points of the theory to determine that some of these initial "ancient aliens" style theories do not hold up.  Is this researcher willing to admit the truth, or is he just another person trapped in YT engagement hell where one is forced to continue making content in order to stay popular or stay monetized?  If so - placing your horse on FE seems like the logical decision.


----------



## BusyBaci (Jun 24, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> In an attempt to not lose the FE psyop people, he is making a desperate appeal to keep them on board and interested in his videos. He knows where the money is when it comes to social media engagement - and it appears that "Tartaria" is losing its sex appeal as many are finally willing to discuss the finer points of the theory to determine that some of these initial "ancient aliens" style theories do not hold up. Is this researcher willing to admit the truth, or is he just another person trapped in YT engagement hell where one is forced to continue making content in order to stay popular or stay monetized? If so - placing your horse on FE seems like the logical decision.


You're right with your assessment of AEWAR's theoretical output. At one moment in his new video he said that the Tartaria theorie was a distraction from Flat Earth model. At that exact moment I paused the video and said: "What?"

He doesn't want to loose his attention momentum and he's being more aggressive on the comment section of his YouTube videos, trying to make people reason to his own new way of thinking, which is highly suspicious for me. He knows people can see through deception and he's making sure to not let all of them go away from him, not at least without a small core of perfectly obedient audience willing to spread and defend his thoughts with others.

The fact is that we can't be sure about the shape of our realm, not individually at least and I came to terms with it 3 years ago. I tried to tell to a friend of mine that the earth is not round and there are many things that don't add up.

And he calmly replied to me: "You know Baçi, the earth can be whatever it wants to be, I still have to wake up in the morning and go to work, I still have to pay taxes, mortgage and my ex wife's alimony, because I'm going nowhere from where I do live now!"

That hit me like a cold shower. We're not willing to find the truth, we just stay in front a PC, get exposed to whatever influence is being disseminated on the web and we keep doing whatever we were doing before. No change. No truth. Just variation of the old tricks.

Off Topic: I was reading the comments on AEWAR'S video this morning meanwhile I was having a coffee in a bar. And suddenly I burst out laughing because of reading one of them. Everybody in the cafeteria was giving me those strange looks, like what was wrong with me, I was just having a coffee and a not a shot of vodka. I don't really know if I could post this, but I'll post it anyway.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jun 24, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> In an attempt to not lose the FE psyop people, he is making a desperate appeal to keep them on board and interested in his videos. He knows where the money is when it comes to social media engagement - and it appears that "Tartaria" is losing its sex appeal as many are finally willing to discuss the finer points of the theory to determine that some of these initial "ancient aliens" style theories do not hold up. Is this researcher willing to admit the truth, or is he just another person trapped in YT engagement hell where one is forced to continue making content in order to stay popular or stay monetized? If so - placing your horse on FE seems like the logical decision.


It doesn't appear that his videos are monetized, and it doesn't appear that he is in this for any level of arbitrary obligation to make content for content's sake. But you do nail on the head the association between FE and Tartaria, something dreamtime also hit on as a way of linking the two topics in order to discredit both narratives (the very definition of psyop) on the one hand, while isolating both groups on the other, so as to be "guilty by association" if one chooses to engage either topic. Essentially, if you make any argument that questions the official narrative, you're a crazy conspiracy nut and a flat earther.

By now blaming the "Tartaria" community for linking these two distinctly separate topics as synonymous, it does a great deal in muddying the waters. If Ewar is indeed controlled opposition, it matters not if one completely dismisses his arguments altogether, since, if one does choose to share his earlier content as evidence to support his original Tartaria/Flat Earth narrative, as many still do, they could then be easily debunked by pointing to his later videos where he retracts his original assertions. And the fact that he did make sweeping retractions, his continual support of some of his thesis (flat earth) gives the impression that he's a wishy-washy pseudo researcher that doesn't know what he believes from one moment to the next, regardless of the professional quality of his productions and of his eloquent monologues.

But this does prove to be quite the informative lesson to all truth seeking researchers, to be diligent and uncompromising, to trust no one at face value, and to verify all claims made, a kind of approach that the general public has not been trained to engage in, instead trusting in the research of "experts", of which precious few of us can consider ourselves by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## trismegistus (Jun 24, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> He doesn't want to loose his attention momentum and he's being more aggressive on the comment section of his YouTube videos, trying to make people reason to his own new way of thinking, which is highly suspicious for me. He knows people can see through deception and he's making sure to not let all of them go away from him, not at least without a small core of perfectly obedient audience willing to spread and defend his thoughts with others.



3 Benefits of Answering YouTube Comments on Your Channel



> 1. Authority​Answering comments on your videos, which are typically focused on your products, services, company or industry, helps clearly show your understanding of your specialty. The more questions you answer from your audience, the more likely they’ll return for more insights from your channel as the authority on a particular industry. Just as it’s important to create quality, informative videos; it’s equally important to help spur quality conversations around your videos and the comments your viewers leave on your channel. Your brand knows your industry the best, so answer and respond to comments to make sure your audience knows this as well.
> 
> 2. Community​Creating a place where your voice, as well as the input of your audience is thriving will help grow your community to be a valuable asset. By building trust with your viewers by answering questions, responding to comments and addressing issues; it will strengthen future and existing relationships with your audience. Use a personal tone when responding to YouTube comments to give your brand an approachable feel. The more quickly you respond with helpful information, the happier your YouTube audience will be and surprised, since many YouTube comments on brand channels go unanswered.
> 
> ...





Collapseinrealtime said:


> It doesn't appear that his videos are monetized, and it doesn't appear that he is in this for any level of arbitrary obligation to make content for content's sake.



r/youtubers - [Question] How often should you upload?



> This is true. I run a gaming channel and last year I posted daily, I was easily gaining like 10 subs a couple days and 500 or so views a video. A few of them broke 16k and 14k and others went 9k and so on. Then out of no where my grades dropped and life happened. I took a 4 month absence. Now im back on it and lucky to get 200 views on a video. I had 510 subs and now that I started back I am rising to 525 and it feels good.



If he wants to keep his subscriber numbers up in spite of losing many to this decision to take a 180 degree turn on their theories, posting often to keep their results high in a search bar is necessary.


----------



## BusyBaci (Jun 24, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> 3 Benefits of Answering YouTube Comments on Your Channel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I do agree with this, but this is the default way to answer to his unusual behavior. He wasn't responding to such a great number of comments on his old videos. He just started recently when his arguments and ideas changed and his follower base had a problem with it.

He's losing viewership if you take a look at his last 5-6 videos. He's just loosing them.


----------



## trismegistus (Jun 24, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> Yes I do agree with this, but this is the default way to answer to his unusual behavior. He wasn't responding to such a great number of comments on his old videos. He just started recently when his arguments and ideas changed and his follower base had a problem with it.
> 
> He's losing viewership if you take a look at his last 5-6 videos. He's just loosing them.



Engagement is engagement, regardless if it is positive or negative - like the phrase “all press is good press”

The more he engages with his audience, the more likely they will continue to watch his videos even if they don’t agree with the content. In a scenario where his view counts are plummeting, this seems like the only option to hang on to the audience he built up over the last year or so.


----------



## BusyBaci (Jun 24, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> The more he engages with his audience, the more likely they will continue to watch his videos even if they don’t agree with the content. In a scenario where his view counts are plummeting, this seems like the only option to hang on to the audience he built up over the last year or so.


Yep, you're right. He can't compete with Jon Levi, he has to work with what he has. Jon made some remarks in his last video about him and I think they share audiences, that's why AEWAR lost some of them. Influence and opinion is everything. It has always been like this and will always be, people don't change. They just change masters or gods.


----------



## Just (Jun 24, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> It doesn't appear that his videos are monetized, and it doesn't appear that he is in this for any level of arbitrary obligation to make content for content's sake. But you do nail on the head the association between FE and Tartaria, something dreamtime also hit on as a way of linking the two topics in order to discredit both narratives (the very definition of psyop) on the one hand, while isolating both groups on the other, so as to be "guilty by association" if one chooses to engage either topic. Essentially, if you make any argument that questions the official narrative, you're a crazy conspiracy nut and a flat earther.
> 
> By now blaming the "Tartaria" community for linking these two distinctly separate topics as synonymous, it does a great deal in muddying the waters. If Ewar is indeed controlled opposition, it matters not if one completely dismisses his arguments altogether, since, if one does choose to share his earlier content as evidence to support his original Tartaria/Flat Earth narrative, as many still do, they could then be easily debunked by pointing to his later videos where he retracts his original assertions. And the fact that he did make sweeping retractions, his continual support of some of his thesis (flat earth) gives the impression that he's a wishy-washy pseudo researcher that doesn't know what he believes from one moment to the next, regardless of the professional quality of his productions and of his eloquent monologues.
> 
> But this does prove to be quite the informative lesson to all truth seeking researchers, to be diligent and uncompromising, to trust no one at face value, and to verify all claims made, a kind of approach that the general public has not been trained to engage in, instead trusting in the research of "experts", of which precious few of us can consider ourselves by any stretch of the imagination.


Eloquent monologues? Really? The narrator is reading what he’s given. He’s now being given someone else’s stuff to narrate. The first videos rang true which is why they blew the minds of so many people. This one is dull, contradictory and counter-intuitive. Why make a video on a topic you have no clarity to express, to keep back-tracking on earlier opinions even though, presumably, extensive research must have been done on the first videos? Do you really believe that those ghost people in long exposure photography wouldn’t have been evident before? I remember seeing postcards of Brussels, my mother’s birthplace, and wondering then why no one was in them. That is why I was already primed to believe this when I saw the first episode on empty cities (not just empty if you remember but so massive and clearly barely occupied- and why would anyone in the past have built so many homes and magnificent structures without knowing the need for them?). This is the same narrator’s voice but not the voice of conviction and persuasion that carried so many people along. The true writer(s) of WOEH and LHFE have been silenced in my opinion - either threatened or bribed to desist. I’m happy to be persuaded otherwise but saying this is an elegant monologue is not going to convince me of anything, quite frankly.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jun 24, 2022)

Just said:


> The narrator is reading what he’s given.


An interesting theory that cannot be proven one way or another, but I'm inclined to agree, though it is still secondary to the content itself, which is what is creating this cognitive dissonance to begin with. 

Eloquence or not, there has obviously been a substantial investment in time, research, and production in the Ewar project, which, at this time, remains largely an enigma as to its goals and authenticity, indicating, from a strictly circumstantial argument, that this is likely a psyop to divide sincere researchers and to discredit any new ground that may be gained. If division and confusion were not the goal of the Ewar project, and he was sincerely looking for answers, it would have been far more strategic for him/they to withhold new content until such a time that the new research could be presented in a more completed outline, rather than this new cherry picking style of presentation that is being employed that only casts a giant shadow on his previous content and leaves his followers listless and confounded. This is a very poor strategy for a genuine Youtuber with a strong and sizeable following who is looking to increase viewership and subscriptions, but a masterful strategy for a celebrated disinfo agent.


----------



## trismegistus (Jun 24, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> it would have been far more strategic for him/they to withhold new content until such a time that the new research could be presented in a more completed outline, rather than this new cherry picking style of presentation that is being employed that only casts a giant shadow on his previous content and leaves his followers listless and confounded. This is a very poor strategy for a genuine Youtuber with a strong and sizeable following who is looking to increase viewership and subscriptions, but a masterful strategy for a celebrated disinfo agent.



Not to continue belaboring the point - but EWAR is following the suggested playbook when it comes to growing his channel.  Rather than take months to produce new research and content - better to spread out some nonsense over a video every 1-2 weeks with lazy and incomplete thoughts to bridge the gap between shifts.  I wouldn't be surprised if we see 1-2 more of these types of videos from this channel before "new research" comes to light.

Furthermore - EWAR has an account here.  If his goal in debating in the comments is a strategy to continue proving his point, it would be just the same for him to participate here.  So the question is raised - why doesn't he contribute his points to this site, as well?  The answer is SH will direct no traffic to his site, or help grow his channel in general.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jun 24, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> but EWAR is following the suggested playbook when it comes to growing his channel. Rather than take months to produce new research and content - better to spread out some nonsense over a video every 1-2 weeks with lazy and incomplete thoughts to bridge the gap between shifts. I wouldn't be surprised if we see 1-2 more of these types of videos from this channel before "new research" comes to light.


Fair point, which goes to show that there is quite a bit of calculated strategy going into each production, serving many data points that have been brought up in this thread. 

Perhaps there is even an AI aspect to the Ewar project that has successfully calculated and incorporated the many facets of this most sophisticated playbook, enabling a growingly successful Youtube community of followers, while bypassing the usual infuriating censorship boundaries that most channels eventually get snagged by, while, at the same time, guaranteeing a heavily trafficked channel, masterfully riding the algorithm wave all the way back to the shore. This also serves to keep us all guessing as to Ewar's true motives, since he seems to be killing many birds with one proverbial stone.


----------



## BusyBaci (Jun 24, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Eloquence or not, there has obviously been a substantial investment in time, research, and production in the Ewar project, which, at this time, remains largely an enigma as to its goals and authenticity, indicating, from a strictly circumstantial argument, that this is likely a psyop to divide sincere researchers and to discredit any new ground that may be gained.


I don't think he had to come up with all the ideas by himself, he might have just read in this forum many threads and watched also many YT channels,  just like all of us did, and what he did was a conglomerate of different ideas in long videos (which I couldn't bear by the way) and resume everything that the alternative community was putting out. That's what he did. He got people's attention.

And when he got the attention he wanted, he tried to change direction of the crowd's opinion and he failed at that by the way. He lost the ball. That's why Jon Levi picked it up and tried to get rid of him. He became useless, he failed his mission, so he has to be discarded and take the blame for the mistakes "they" made.

He's now in damage control just because of his ego won't let thing go as easy, in a desperate attempt to prove to his boss that he can still pick up the ball somehow and score. hahaha talking about internal competition here.

Dreamtime already invited him to participate in this forum as a member and he gave a vague reply that he might contribute with some threads, of whatever materials he had not published on his YT channel. And he said that as if he was doing some charity work for us. He implied that this forum is less than important to his goals and he might show some mercy and share some of his "bright" ideas with us.

Yeah, right. He thinks people on this forum are fools. hahaha let him believe what suits to him. We know better. Every post here gets under more scrutiny from the members than a laser scanner can do.

And by the way, it's him that's paying attention to this forum and not the other way around. And I did verify it by myself. There are plenty of eyes (and noses) pointed at this forum.


Sweet dreams to all of you guys, I'm done here. Take care of yourself, your family and friends. Be good to each other.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (Jul 4, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> I don't think he had to come up with all the ideas by himself, he might have just read in this forum many threads and watched also many YT channels, just like all of us did, and what he did was a conglomerate of different ideas in long videos (which I couldn't bear by the way) and resume everything that the alternative community was putting out. That's what he did. He got people's attention.



If you didn't enjoy his old videos then what videos in the alternative research would you take over them? They are hands down the best for me. 

It is sad to see how far he has degenerated. Making empty videos no one watches, deleting comments (I know because I left a few) and arguing with every second comment. He is against 'tartaria' because of muh nationalism. Truth is no one would even care about these buildings if they weren't so mysterious and grandiose completely unnecessary waste of space. He is wasting his time as his core audience has no interest in actual architecture beyond exploring alternative hidden history.


----------



## Justtheg (Jul 4, 2022)

AgainstAllOdds said:


> If you didn't enjoy his old videos then what videos in the alternative research would you take over them? They are hands down the best for me.
> 
> It is sad to see how far he has degenerated. Making empty videos no one watches, deleting comments (I know because I left a few) and arguing with every second comment. He is against 'tartaria' because of muh nationalism. Truth is no one would even care about these buildings if they weren't so mysterious and grandiose completely unnecessary waste of space. He is wasting his time as his core audience has no interest in actual architecture beyond exploring alternative hidden history.


IMHO on flat earth creators, any who claim "this is really what stars look like with a p900," and proceed to show distorted images of planets and stars out of focus; they get marked as suspicious in my book because it is very easy to refute those images.

Additionally, the AE map circling sun and "moon map" with the same concept of circling sun I find suspicious and not plausible without substantial reaching. 

In fact most of the common flat earth content creators I find suspicious because although they frequently mention findings of some of their viewers, they seem to have no ambition whatsoever to crowdsource data/observations to actually solidify any kind of conclusions about movements of the sky.


----------



## Nick Weech (Jul 5, 2022)

Cebeij said:


> The Ewaranon being a fraud and stealing content was debunked. And props to Ewar for I would not have found this forum and site if it was not for his videos that *peaked* my interest.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/lSSx76yJiaxx/_



"piqued" *: *to excite or arouse especially by a provocation, challenge, or rebuff ; sly remarks to pique their curiosity
Definition of PIQUE


----------



## mifletzet (Jul 6, 2022)

Ewaranon's latest video today, explaining 'Victorian/Tartarian' stone moulding and stone cutting, to his satisfaction at least!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlMoS7m63co_


----------



## EJDoyle (Jul 19, 2022)

mifletzet said:


> Ewaranon's latest video today, explaining 'Victorian/Tartarian' stone moulding and stone cutting, to his satisfaction at least!
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlMoS7m63co_



Just watched it last night and came here to search for anything by or about him. Excellent stuff. I have found that this blog/site is populated with the much the same maturity level as others... very judgemental and snarky, etc. Far too many believe they are the keepers of the "truth" and gang like, strike out at anyone who has a different opinion. The concerning thing for me is so much seems so scripted and formulaic not only here but human's lack of free thinkers and true seekers of truth. The harvesting all stops at some favorite theme, host, idea and then it is arguing for one's limitations.

Being new to most of this Mud Flood stuff and this Ewaranon person I find some of his information quite interesting and logical. As to Jon Levi, his monotone, flattened affect voice is quite bothersome. All this god bless nonsense and "sensitivity" to his cat and dog is pure theater.

The bottom line here is SOMETHING is going on in our lives that indicates a false history narrative and far too many are being swept up into hero/celeb worship and forgetting their goal of attempting to decipher what the hell is going on. That indoctrination of taking sides by the controllers various agendas of manipulation of natural human evolutionary progress.


----------



## Offerus (Jul 19, 2022)

Blackdiamond said:


> To all the newer people here pooring praise over that channel, keep in mind the bible is the biggest forgery of history in this era. No archeological or biological support was ever found and no world leader believes in it. Be it the islamic or any other branch.
> 
> With that said, for someone never seen more than i minute, why should one watch the channel?


For your soul's sake, you better pray it's a forgery.


----------



## BusyBaci (Jul 19, 2022)

AgainstAllOdds said:


> If you didn't enjoy his old videos then what videos in the alternative research would you take over them? They are hands down the best for me.


Those early videos that he made were not that bad. They were just too long to sit through and I didn't like the facts that he was mixing the flat earth map of earth on the moon. That model is wrong geometrically speaking because Stergios has shifted the Polaris star beyond our realm, when we clearly see that it is above the north pole. There were other things not adding up about that map, like the thickness of the continents and their ultimate shape. Or the fact that how the radiation from the black sun below was converging and intersecting with it's own reflection on the dome which made very little sense to me. etc

While his latest series of videos about bricks might be interesting for those that are curious to know, for me it is just boring. I've worked in a brick factory when I was in the last year of high school so I could have my own money. I just worked there for 2 months only because it's very hard physically, I had an accident during work and that was it. The production process is off course automated, the manual labor is done when workers have to put the fresh bricks into the furnace and take them out of it by hand and loading those into carts. It's really hot in there. Once the bricks are layered outside to cool off, then you put the bricks into pallets, package the pallets with the help of fork lifts and then you load them up on trailers waiting to be sent to whomever construction company ordered the bricks.

Ewar showed some documents were the workers were making 9,5 K bricks per day each. That might have the maximum theoretical output because that working performance can't be maintained daily. It's just impossible. Someone has to be a beast to maintain that output.

I'm not denying the fact that brick factories were not making bricks in the 19 Century in England, Europe, US or Australia. They were. But what Ewar logic is at fault, is in the fact that how does he know that those exact bricks were used to make multi stories old beautiful buildings in Greco-Roman architecture style. Something like this:





_Old Chicago Photographs_​
There are many of these big buildings which were made with what it looks like Roman brick. A thin type of brick which I've seen it everywhere in different old building all over the world.

Someone has to do a chemical analysis of these roman bricks on old archeological sites and compare the results with the modern bricks and 19the Century bricks. If roman Greco-Roman bricks have the same composition with 18-19 Century bricks, then the case is settled.

It means that colonialist didn't built anything, they just found whole empty cities. And Awear is protecting the narrative that her Majesty, the Crown of Enland is so proud off.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (Jul 19, 2022)

I agree with all of of your points and yes the moon map was pure speculation that he found from another youtuber which he used for shock value @BusyBaci

and lmao at those brickmakers working harder than actual machines

Aewar is out there in the comment section doing damage control and he responded to this with some mental gymnastics:

_'first of all - the article does say 9,000 lower end and 25,000 record in competition per BRICKMAKER. But I calculated the total per brickyard to not appear biased. Now in terms of the numbers of bricks per minute/hour. 9000 divided by 12 hours = 791 an hour. 791 divided by 60 minutes = 13 bricks a minute.   BUT It's not as simple as that, this is why I link the texts themselves for others to read. As the text states directly after the 9000 bricks: “The construction of the mold box has something to do with the rate of production; the occasional mention of iron-shod molds hints at experiments conducted to increase production. Another development was the bottomless box with wires spanning the underside in both directions so that the molder could simply lift the box and let the wires cut the bricks to size as the compressed clay dropped out.” ' _

in another reply he defensively responds to a comment about tartaria in Australia:

_Refrain from spewing your anti-white propaganda on here please. This is not a place for you to vent any kind of ideological baggage be it anti-white, anti-black, anti-anything. Ideology clouds judgement and it's in the way here. There is an excess of evidence supporting Australian construction of these structures at the hands of its colonial inhabitants. You might not like it, and that's fine, but it does not mean it is not true. The industrial revolution began in Europe. When people colonised Australia they brought those skills and engineering capability with them. In the beginning, like with America, stuff came from Europe until the colonies set up their own factories and industry, it then becomes generated within the nation itself. I'm not saying that Australia doesn't have a hidden and suppressed history; what I am saying, is the construction of these structures is not it. It's beyond that._

The comment he responded to did not even have any hint of attack on 'MuH Euro AncEStorss'

The guy clearly has an agenda to protect his euro ancestry and the narratives of superiority. He is literally a deboonker now, crazy how he went on to being TOO open minded (which I enjoyed) to sticking with the official version to the dot.


----------



## ViniB (Jul 19, 2022)

AgainstAllOdds said:


> The guy clearly has an agenda to protect his euro ancestry and the narratives of superiority. He is literally a deboonker now, crazy how he went on to being TOO open minded (which I enjoyed) to sticking with the official version to the dot.


That's what controlled oposition/a shill is and does. Unfortunally he fooled a lot of people with the whole superior ancestry narrative.......


----------



## EJDoyle (Jul 19, 2022)

Offerus said:


> For your soul's sake, you better pray it's a forgery.


What soul would that be?? Any photos, any preserved in some lab?? This is the danger of arrogance in one's beliefs no matter what. There's no souls, no WMD's, no climate change (in 100 years, 9/10ths of one degree on record,) no COVID, no such thing as "fossil" fuel (as if a gillion years ago they had a meeting and decided to all die in specific places??) and on and on. 

We are here on this blog to attempt to raise our consciousness to a higher level of "truth" about our past aren't we? What we have at work far too much are people who have attached themselves to some belief and then the mind is closed and it is time for conversion of others. Every place I go on the Internet that has comment boxes it is pretty much the same :-/

Internet "wisdom" is not. The cut and paste "educational" system is prone to disastrous ending from the start. Guess I am too old school where we would sit face to face in coffee houses, living rooms, college lawns, etc. and let our passion for knowledge engage with others and often come away with new insights or understandings.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jul 19, 2022)

He's very slowly building an argument that he's not entirely defining, leaving the spectator with eager anticipation as to what he will uncover next. While he does make the valid point that it was absolutely "possible" to build these structures at the time they were purported to be built, he fails to address the economical and logistical implications of such complex projects, and, even more importantly, the reasons behind such giant undertakings. There's also a lot of arguments that he's just not addressing. I am thinking particularly of the insane asylums: why so many asylums for such small populations? Why the necessity of building castle like structures to house prisoners and the so called criminally insane? Far more likely, these building were repurposed for such uses, saving time and money, probably to the tune of hundreds of thousands if not millions of dollars, even then.

He also has still not addressed in much detail the Liverpool project that got this whole ball rolling, firstly, in terms of trade schools: Who were these master tradesmen? Where were they educated and trained? What happened to them after the project was completed? Who financed it? A project spanning over 70 years is a kind of undertaking we seldom ever see, even today, except maybe on a government contract level.

One possibility that has occurred to me is the 'breakaway civilization' idea. This concept has been addressed by writers and researchers like Jay Weidner, who, citing Fulcanelli's "Mystery of the Cathedrals," describes a group of alchemists who sprung up in the Renaissance, possessing super human skills and craftsmanship, commissioned to build these structures as a homage to a secret tradition that they were misled into revealing, only to later be purged by the then hidden hand of the Cabal. There is some merit to this theory in that we have become aware of technology, particularly of the free energy variety, that the shadow government has had access to, utilizing black budgets to carry on with projects of unknown magnitudes (underground cities etc.), while at the same time incrementally trickling down access to watered down versions of these technologies (PCs, tablets, cell phones, LEDs, the internet, lithium batteries, solar panels, electric vehicles, wifi, bluetooth, etc.) to the public, though centrally tied into the controlled and manipulated usurious banking system. 

Taking this back to the 1700s and 1800s, is it possible that the elite of that time had access to advanced technology, skills, and an altogether separate population of laborers and craftsmen to pull this off? And why? Why go to such elaborate lengths, only to tear these deeply artisan structures down just a handful of years later, as the official narrative would have us believe?


----------



## EJDoyle (Jul 20, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> He's very slowly building an argument that he's not entirely defining, leaving the spectator with eager anticipation as to what he will uncover next. While he does make the valid point that it was absolutely "possible" to build these structures at the time they were purported to be built, he fails to address the economical and logistical implications of such complex projects, and, even more importantly, the reasons behind such giant undertakings. There's also a lot of arguments that he's just not addressing. I am thinking particularly of the insane asylums: why so many asylums for such small populations? Why the necessity of building castle like structures to house prisoners and the so called criminally insane? Far more likely, these building were repurposed for such uses, saving time and money, probably to the tune of hundreds of thousands if not millions of dollars, even then.
> 
> He also has still not addressed in much detail the Liverpool project that got this whole ball rolling, firstly, in terms of trade schools: Who were these master tradesmen? Where were they educated and trained? What happened to them after the project was completed? Who financed it? A project spanning over 70 years is a kind of undertaking we seldom ever see, even today, except maybe on a government contract level.
> 
> ...


Good questions and ideas. I don't usually attach myself to any "gurus" or "experts" etc. of this or that. Ewaranon presents some very interesting ideas and I choose to not judge him as the whole concept of what we are uncovering is so vast and beyond most of our abilities to figure out at this time that I am of the mind to not form a posse and hang him.

BTW, FYI, Jay Weidner believes that Bob Dylan actually sold his "soul" to the Devil as in the Faustian play. We had an email "discussion" about this and he was very anger filled that I questioned him about it. My point being no proof of either, just a clever idea from a play. This supports my above comment, we should be very careful about whose coat tails we cling to in this current world of lies and misdirection.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (Jul 20, 2022)

@Collapseinrealtime

Great questions that look at this on a macro level not just whether it was technically possible. I wish aewar can open his mind and look at different angles including the absolutely absurd motives to build these places. 

@EJDoyle

What's your beef with the soul lmao


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jul 20, 2022)

EJDoyle said:


> we should be very careful about whose coat tails we cling to in this current world of lies and misdirection.


Agreed, though it is through these controlled opposition agents that many get their start in going down the proverbial rabbit hole, including me. At around the 2011-2012 time period, Weidner caught my attention with his Kubrick series and also his hints towards "The Book of Aquarius", which prompted many enlightening discoveries on my path. Aewar is no different, as his videos cleverly attract newly awakened truth seekers. Take it all in and sort through it, attaching yourself to nothing, while considering everything, always with a skeptical, but open mind.


----------



## metagood (Jul 20, 2022)

hmmm, just from going through his comments over the last few videos, they almost feel scripted to me. Something is going on with this dude for sure! How would he explain the buried buildings? To me it seems clear that this place was pre-inhabited with a realm-wide common and congruent technology.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (Jul 22, 2022)

I didn't mind his recent video. Maybe he can move on to his new direction and stop debooking even if it is just moving goal posts from 18-19th century to medieval times. I still don't buy a lot of what he says like slavery and children built all of these monuments worldwide just to hide previous one or erase 'muh cutlurre' but we will see where he goes with this.


----------



## AgainstAllOdds (Jul 27, 2022)

Aewar interview:


----------



## BusyBaci (Jul 27, 2022)

I just did listen to his latest chat with Woden Nickels so I could respond to this post. Aewar lost views and he's looking for allies to support his claim and gain some support in the process of it. All he's doing in his comment section is telling people who don't trust him to keep waiting for the real deal of reveals that he's going to share with them in the near future. He's being doing this for the last 4-5 months. Isn't he?

He's been keeping people on the hook. Oh wait, where I have heard that before? Wasn't that the moto of the Q group? Trust the plan! And sit and wait!. Does that sound familiar?

I did personally comment on his channel about the old architecture being the old Rome. What did he do in order to get along with the opposition? He put out a video naming the bad guys "Shadow Rome" in a pathetic attempt to steer the public opinion into a shadow of nonsense.

He has no idea of what I really mean what the Roman Empire is! He cant. He doesn't know any bit of history. And surely he can't comprehend what my alternative thoughts about it might be. If he cared about history, he will be covering a lot more about the history of black people on Africa. Does he seems remotely caring about them? I don't think so.

Expect him to read my comments here and act accordingly. What the flat earth movement taught people was the moto:

Do your own research and trust no one.


----------



## Just (Jul 27, 2022)

AgainstAllOdds said:


> Aewar interview:



Anyone else think this is fake? The more whoever this person or this stand-in for the original backre


AgainstAllOdds said:


> Aewar interview:



Does anyone else think this is fake? The more I hear this ‘soundalike’ backtrack on his original videos, the more convinced I am that they were true.


----------



## TheHangedMan (Jul 27, 2022)

Just said:


> Anyone else think this is fake? The more whoever this person or this stand-in for the original backre
> 
> Does anyone else think this is fake? The more I hear this ‘soundalike’ backtrack on his original videos, the more convinced I am that they were true.


I just watched it & all I could  hear was the guy who narrates the 'Aewar'  videos now extending his part to play the Aewar character in live conversation. As transparently phoney as you like , I.m.o.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jul 27, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> He's been keeping people on the hook


Yes, that definitely does seem to be the case. I agree with the general idea of keeping an open mind to not get too attached to any one mindset, regardless of where the evidence might lead. But in the interview, he does seem to lump everyone doing "Tartaria" research into the category of "inflexible believers", as if the entire field of research is a giant, speculative, nothing burger, as opposed to what it actually has been: questioning and challenging the official narrative. 

I actually have not seen any of the many "Tartaria" researchers claim that they have all the answers to the countless anomalies discovered when looking into and questioning the conclusions drawn by mainstream historians. Instead, as on this forum, the research is very open ended, presenting many questions that must be left open, recognizing that the truth may be hidden under many layers of carefully crafted deceptions. The fact that Aewar does not acknowledge the great efforts made by these "Tartaria" researchers that have succeeded in at least uncovering many clues that tend to unravel the official narrative makes me wonder about his true motives.

Rather than spending so much time discussing why he flip flopped, he could be putting his head down and cranking out new research that showcases his new discoveries. Seems to me that he is intentionally stalling. 

Based on what he has released, he has demonstrated that he not only has access to otherwise unknown and undiscovered gems, but he also seems to have figured out the entire puzzle already; an insider, tasked with gatekeeping the overall disclosure of whatever actually happened; although, like all other controlled disclosures, it will come with its fair share of spin and misdirection, or not at all. At any rate, like it or not, our attention has been captured. Most noteworthy researchers are doubtlessly anticipating his next videos, since he seems to be one of the very few that haven't reached a frustrating plateau in uncovering more in this most fascinating realm of inquiry.


----------



## BusyBaci (Jul 27, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Based on what he has released, he has demonstrated that he not only has access to otherwise unknown and undiscovered gems, but he also seems to have figured out the entire puzzle already; an insider, tasked with gatekeeping the overall disclosure of whatever actually happened; although, like all other controlled disclosures, it will come with its fair share of spin and misdirection, or not at all. At any rate, like it or not, our attention has been captured. Most noteworthy researchers are doubtlessly anticipating his next videos, since he seems to be one of the very few that haven't reached a frustrating plateau in uncovering more in this most fascinating realm of inquiry.


I don't really think he has captured the whole puzzle, all he did was to capture naive people's attention which is not that hard to accomplish if one sets goals in his plan. All the "Tartarian" architecture or Greco-Roman did was to capture the attention of flat earthers so they would have something to do here, right now. The aether energy might be true in a some form of it or another, I tend to think at it as the Earth's magnetic field, but that is just me.

But no free will can be contained when you learn the powerful statement:

There is more land out there!

That is the real thing that slipped out of their mouths, and has nothing to do with free energy here, which you might be able to harvest it everywhere on this earth, even very far away from here. That was the psy.op. To make people quit on their quest for more land and make them stay here. That was the real quest of flat earth, to go out of this sick prison that we call earth. None of it is real. We're just cattle made obedient to keep staying here through various deceptions.


----------



## Frits (Aug 3, 2022)

Shadow Rome: Secret Technology

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQxKuZya1SA_


----------



## Just (Aug 3, 2022)

Frits said:


> Shadow Rome: Secret Technology
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQxKuZya1SA_



So he started back in the What on Earth videos by telling us everything we’ve been told is a lie and now he’s saying how we’ve been fooled into believing that everything we’ve been told is a lie. Whose fault was that then? Speaking personally, I think I’ll stick with not assuming anything is either true or a lie and keeping an open mind to all theories but not so open that my brain falls out. I suspect his might have done. And by the way he’s undoubtedly a narrator - if he’d written this stuff, he’d know how to pronounce the word ‘scarcely’ withe the first syllable as in ‘scare’ not as in ‘scar’. I’m from London as he evidently is and I know that nobody would say it like that unless they had never heard the word pronounced (it’s now dropped out of use in British English for all but upper middle class or upper class people which his accent says he isn’t). I know this will probably seem irrelevant and petty but it raises for me the distinct possibility that he was once narrating for people who had real information to pass on and is now narrating for the controlled opposition. The style of the videos have changed and they have become more prosaic, more pedantic and,frankly, unbelievably dull. Sorry.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Aug 3, 2022)

Just said:


> So he started back in the What on Earth videos by telling us everything we’ve been told is a lie and now he’s saying how we’ve been fooled into believing that everything we’ve been told is a lie


Aewar seems to be lumping everyone in with one broad stroke without qualifying his remarks so as to more distinctly identify just whom he is actually referring to. And he keeps carrying on about the idea that it is inherently dangerous to conclude that everything that we have been told is a lie, as if someone who does draw this conclusion is now hopelessly lost at sea. From my own experience, it was not until I was able to conclude that everything I had been taught about history and of many other things were, indeed, lies, that I was then able to BEGIN my search for truth.

Obviously, once one can conclude that they've been lied to about virtually everything, it doesn't stop there. It is actually an ideal opportunity for a new beginning. Not only that, but by accepting the idea that we have been lied to about everything, it is also an acknowledgement that some truths may never come to be known in one's short lifetime. Some secrets have been so carefully held, that the only way for the general public to ever discover these secrets would be either by accidental or intentional discovery (due diligence), or by a general disclosure by the perpetrators themselves of those secrets. It would appear that we have a combination of these two things taking place, that of discovery of new ideas and of new questions and theories arising by way of diligent research from critically thinking minds, and that of damage control by way of soft disclosure from the keepers of secrets (controlled opposition) that lifts the veil of obscurity just enough to keep the inquiring public content, though oftentimes still more confused, so as not to discover the more damning occult knowledge that could potentially overturn the entire apple cart.

I'm personally less concerned about whether or not Aewar's voice is also the mastermind behind the research that goes into these videos. Whether he is a "lone nut" or backed by a research team is actually the same basic argument as concluding that he is or is not an agent of controlled opposition. All controlled opposition serves the purpose of discrediting and/or shutting down those that would attempt to shed light on an otherwise accepted narrative. The fact that it is "controlled" automatically points to a nefarious group, rather than just a single individual or agent, likely the group that would stand to lose the most when/if the official narrative gets overturned by new discovery or disclosure.

If Aewar's aim (be it a he or them) was solely about getting to the truth in all of his research, then minimal time would/should be spent on focusing on where he believes other researchers are "erroneous". The focus should be on the research itself and on what discoveries have been found and what discoveries are yet to be found.

It is difficult to conclude who or what Aewar is at this time, but, in my opinion, he has not yet adequately made his case that the content of his LHFE videos are entirely to be dismissed as erroneous. He's put himself in a somewhat uniquely precarious position, because one must both attack his recent videos while also defending his original content, or vice versa. But to his credit, if you want to call it that, he hasn't yet rested his case, but continues to supplement his new arguments with one short video at a time, building it brick by brick (pun intended).

One thing presented in his latest installment that I do agree with is in the idea of the military industrial complex of both past and present having access to technology not available to the general public sector. I touched on this possibility in a previous comment, mentioning the idea of a breakaway society existing concurrent with a more primitive society, as is the case now with much of our latest technology and gadgets that don't seem to have an organic timeline development, like cell phones, wifi and bluetooth, etc.

While I remain duly skeptical of the Aewar character, I cannot dismiss the idea that what he is presenting is a form of soft disclosure, perhaps from the gatekeepers themselves. And since he is going up against a vast array of grass roots researchers of diverse caliber, he is inevitably forced to present his research from an entirely empirical perspective, since any conclusions presented without careful due diligence will be easily spotted as empty conjecture.

The bar has been raised, and it is Aewar that is on both the offensive and defensive. Looking at it from this point of view, he'll either succeed in his arguments and give us a refreshingly new perspective, or he'll hang himself. The burden of proof now lies with him. Talk about putting yourself between a rock and a hard place! If only the Cabal were so presumptuous in all of their endeavors, we'd have had them walking the plank ages ago!


----------



## Frits (Aug 3, 2022)

The 4 minutes and 13 seconds of the video I found very interesting and his view.
The rest of the video is his opinion. And I like multiple opinions, cause they keep me sharp.
I think most of what you get to see in this world is an illiusion, a Plato's cave.
And posting a lot of words with no usefull meaning is spoiling energy.


----------



## BusyBaci (Aug 3, 2022)

Many people like to talk about Ewaranon's videos but no one bats an eye about Jason Breshear's work or others. This fact alone amazes me. Why people are attracted by false information? I guess I would never know, not here at least. He's a joke, that's what he is. He keeps making people thinking in circles and they seem to like it by the way. 

Edit. And if you would like to know what's more desperate and telling, is the fact that this thread alone has 29k views. No matter what one would like to show to people about the hidden secrets of history or events, there will be no match to the 29k view number. It just can't happen. It's impossible. And if you don't believe me just take a look at the most viewed threads. It's maddening. People like mediocrity. That's what they want. They're cattle looking for a greener grass and they all think they're awake. They're not. They're the same sheep that they always were, they just change the type of grass they eat. This thing is just maddening. I don't really blame TPTB to eliminate these people, at this point I just don't really blame them. I think they're doing some good.


----------



## Just (Aug 4, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> Many people like to talk about Ewaranon's videos but no one bats an eye about Jason Breshear's work or others. This fact alone amazes me. Why people are attracted by false information? I guess I would never know, not here at least. He's a joke, that's what he is. He keeps people thinking in circles and they seem to like it by the way.
> 
> Edit. And if you would like to know what's more desperate and telling, is the fact that this thread alone has 29k views. No matter what one would like to show to people about the hidden secrets of history or events, there will be no match to the 29k view number. It just can't happen. It's impossible. And if you don't believe me just take a look of the most viewed threads. It's maddening. People like mediocrity. That's what they want. They're cattle looking for a greener grass and they all think they're awake. They're not. They're the same sheep that they always were, they just change the type of grass they eat. This thing is just maddening. I don't really blame TPTB to eliminate these people, at this point I just don't really blame them. I think they're doing some good. They're getting rid of the stupids and cowards. God's will. Ishallah.


I’m sorry if you’re disappointed in the vast majority of people who fell for all the lies they were told and then, when given a glimpse outside the box, fell for that too but, hey, who’s to blame here? Not us. We may be sheep in your eyes but we once trusted the shepherd not to shear us and if trust counts as stupidity, well we’ve all been feeding on grass that’s toxic and brain-numbing so stupidity comes with the territory. If you really cared about the education of the stupid, you’d suggest people looked in another direction in a less aggressive and supercilious way. Otherwise what you say comes across as peevish petulance that we’re not doing things your way. You may have been aware of the lies for decades but some of us are new to this and if we’ve got here via populist ideology then better than not getting here at all, don’t you think? And incidentally my newly-acquired scepticism puts me off the aggressive stance taken by you and makes me wonder what your motives are. It is why the early Ewaranon videos resonated - they tried to guide people into new territory without assuming too much knowledge on the part of the viewer. The later videos have dropped that approach which is why I don’t think they come from the same source. So how about giving some input into why we should look at Jason Breshears’ work and where to start?


----------



## User1 (Aug 4, 2022)

Whatever the motivation for doing these videos, I think this person(s) is compromised and insincere and I don't put much stock in someone who is trying to find out/lead to the truth when basic questions cannot be answered without riddles, like some villain in a Batman movie.



BusyBaci said:


> They're cattle looking for a greener grass and they all think they're awake. They're not. They're the same sheep that they always were, they just change the type of grass they eat.



Frustration is probably one of the greatest tools against well-intentioned people. Some respond to it with anger and some with apathy.  Both are pretty effective in isolating oneself further.  Yes people do foolish things and yes, people do choose ignorance and yes, please choose ignorance claiming enlightenment.  This will not change.  Referring to people as sheep and cattle will not help them out of those behaviours that cause you to label them in the first place.  It's like repeatedly telling someone he's stupid and then asking him to stop acting so stupid.  You're really just reinforcing the behaviour you despise.

Peace.


----------



## BusyBaci (Aug 4, 2022)

Just said:


> If you really cared about the education of the stupid, you’d suggest people looked in another direction in a less aggressive and supercilious way. Otherwise what you say comes across as peevish petulance that we’re not doing things your way.


Oh I've tried that many times, it is just a waste of time. I have no agenda because this is something that I've heard before. Anyway, I'm not going to argue about what I said. I said it because it's the truth, and the truth hurts, including me.


----------



## DimeTX (Aug 6, 2022)

QuakerTheOat said:


> Sounds exactly like Samuel Anderson when he's in 'actor' mode. Check out an episode or 2 of 'Another Life'. The minute I heard Ewar, I knew.


You might be on to something there.


----------



## SleepyHouse (Aug 6, 2022)

Let's cut to the chase—he is almost certainly controlled opposition (see Alex Jones). As is said by the old priest in the movie The Excorsist, "He will mix truth and lies to confuse you."  

We all watch things like this and end up scratching our heads at the end, which is good but also pointless.

One or two things that he said is undoubtebly true—that the answers are hidden in plain sight, and that the ptb love flaunting things in plain sight. The Simpsons, Futurama, even an old cartoon show (I cannot remember the name) pointed to all this in the exact year.

As far as his numerology goes, he is obsessed with 6, when we know that Tesla was obsessed by 3, 6, and 9. Tesla would not live at any address unless it was divisible by 3. 

One more thing: the fact that he is still live on Youtube is nearly enough to discredit him. Truth-seekers that have been banned from YT, FB, and Tiktok take their game to Telegram.

What I am curious of (and if there are articles here or people who give non-narrartive opinions [like Wiseup] is the relation to antedeluvianism and how it relates to Ancient Egypt. As of right now we have no way of knowing how they transferred several 50+ ton granite blocks 500 miles overland (before roads, allegedly) and shaped them flawlessly.

Apologies for derailing. I watched the whole video from the OP and while much of it makes sense, it seems like most of it was to confuse.

@wildheretic good to see you here, been reading the articles on your website for 4 years now. You're kinda my hero. I ordered the book by Franz Bardon.


----------



## Peabody11 (Sep 12, 2022)

Interesting discourse about the Aewar/Ewaranon character. Changed the name so it does not have “anon” in it any more? What purpose are the interviews with Wooden Nickels serving now, other than to explain away an about face, ridicule other truth seekers for the very information he was espousing, and pigeonhole them into a “communist psyop”? Apparently this same motley lot also only believe in natural cataclysms and ‘climate change’.

He attacks the people behind the chat groups that were set up in his “honour” to further discuss that same information. And Anatoly Fomenko is in bed with those untrustworthy freemasons about his chronology and untold history of Russia? And we have been shown photos of 19th century concrete making machines with transport being on rail, and with horse and cart, although they seemed to be working on making roads rather than cathedrals and pyramids – hmm. Not picking and choosing I hope?

Rest assured brethren, don’t panic. We are yet again the victims of another psyop so this is familiar territory. There is no awakening, only owning nothing and eating bugs will keep us happy. So the way is simple, just choose which psyop you want to be part of in this simulation . . . . . oops, I didn’t mean that, slips.


----------



## Just (Sep 12, 2022)

Peabody11 said:


> Interesting discourse about the Aewar/Ewaranon character. Changed the name so it does not have “anon” in it any more? What purpose are the interviews with Wooden Nickels serving now, other than to explain away an about face, ridicule other truth seekers for the very information he was espousing, and pigeonhole them into a “communist psyop”? Apparently this same motley lot also only believe in natural cataclysms and ‘climate change’.
> 
> He attacks the people behind the chat groups that were set up in his “honour” to further discuss that same information. And Anatoly Fomenko is in bed with those untrustworthy freemasons about his chronology and untold history of Russia? And we have been shown photos of 19th century concrete making machines with transport being on rail, and with horse and cart, although they seemed to be working on making roads rather than cathedrals and pyramids – hmm. Not picking and choosing I hope?
> 
> Rest assured brethren, don’t panic. We are yet again the victims of another psyop so this is familiar territory. There is no awakening, only owning nothing and eating bugs will keep us happy. So the way is simple, just choose which psyop you want to be part of in this simulation . . . . . oops, I didn’t mean that, slips.


What all of this ignores is that we are here for truth and knowledge not heroes and prophets. I don’t care who brings it or how they do it. And whether or not we recognise it as truth can only be determined by whether it resonates as such. The first ‘psy-op’ (if that is what it was) did and the retraction didn’t. He is undoubtedly feeding different stuff because he is narrating from a different and a less inspired and inspiring source. Whoever has taken over this presenter / narrator thinks we have no discernment only fandom and that we’ll jump ship and believe a conflicting idea because we are told that hey that last stuff I told you - I got it wrong so can you just wipe it and we’ll start again? It doesn’t work because it doesn’t resonate as ‘true’ - (to reference our ‘King Charles’ character in his earlier days) ‘whatever truth is’. It’s like telling a jury to forget all the evidence they’ve been shown because ‘hey that man you thought was innocent has just confessed’. We are all undoubtedly the victims of massive disinformation attempts and are consequently pretty dumb - but that dumb? I don’t think so.


----------



## Nick Weech (Sep 12, 2022)

SleepyHouse said:


> Let's cut to the chase—he is almost certainly controlled opposition (see Alex Jones). As is said by the old priest in the movie The Excorsist, "He will mix truth and lies to confuse you."
> 
> We all watch things like this and end up scratching our heads at the end, which is good but also pointless.
> 
> ...


"What I am curious of (and if there are articles here or people who give non-narrartive opinions [like Wiseup] is the relation to antedeluvianism and how it relates to Ancient Egypt. As of right now we have no way of knowing how they transferred several 50+ ton granite blocks 500 miles overland (before roads, allegedly) and shaped them flawlessly."

This always seemed a huge mystery -how to explain all that with just copper tools:
Maybe ... Are Pyramids Made Out of Concrete? (1) – Geopolymer Institute from  just looking as anyone might:

but this was one of the first well put together investigations I saw. The KD archive Where did KD go, never mind EwanMan?

SH Archive - Did Napoleon build the Great Egyptian Pyramids?


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 12, 2022)

Nick Weech said:


> Where did KD go, never mind EwanMan?


He is here stolenhistory.org


----------



## Nick Weech (Sep 12, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> He is here stolenhistory.org


I find a lot there too tx


kd-755 said:


> He is here stolenhistory.org


He's an amazing researcher imho


----------



## inthefade (Sep 12, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> He is here stolenhistory.org


Wait what? I thought this site was dead.


----------



## Peabody11 (Oct 19, 2022)

Hello brethren. Watched the latest WN/Aewar video showing Crewe Collection photos that prove the existence of steam cranes in late 19th century Britain – great stuff. Hard workers busy making railway cuttings and arches, with . . . . . little pick axes and hand tools (?). No photos of the tunnels being drilled and built, no motorised transport anywhere, only those pesky horses pulling wagons again.

Maybe it’s time to move on and forget about his new videos with his childish comments, and instead analyze things for ourselves. Thanks very much for the prior two documentary series he produced, they were great.

Be brave and let’s immerse ourselves further into that “communist psyop” called Tartaria. Even the incumbent president of Russia is talking about the great Tartarian empire. Oops, looks like he is a victim of this psyop as well. We are in good company.

Meanwhile, take a look at the attached photo _Building a Railway Cutting Liverpool 1881 Crewe Collection medium_1996_7316_CR_MC_36. _What do you make of it? Notice the 4 suited guys supervising the other 10 literally picking away at . . . . . mud? No, can’t be, don’t be stupid. These guys managed to build those immense walls and arches first, then decided to actually dig the ground for the railways. Sorry no steam crane in this photo, or luckily horse. But really, WTF is going on?


----------



## Clown Of God (Oct 20, 2022)

If paranoia is ones friend, seems that this awareon (pun intended) bloke, might be another production sponsored by the so called Tavistock institute.

I once followed a link from here to look at one of this blokes videos,to see what the fuss was all about.
I think I managed 20 seconds before turning it of.Could not stand that narrators voice and demeanor.
Heck if I was forced to like a sort of torture,I would rather watch that smug English tea drinking hippie with a Dutch name, crawling all of the place with his findings.

Thank God for other great researchers sharing their work..


----------



## Peabody11 (Oct 31, 2022)

Spotted Wooden Nickel’s and Aewar’s video about the Crystal Palace, something that I have looked into in the past, so I watched it. Don’t know about any Tavistock connection but I really don’t understand what these guys are up to. They attack all the other researchers now, while admitting their lack of knowledge about what is going on in those hard to find photo galleries.

I wonder whether the mark 1 building ever existed at Hyde Park (plenty of drawings of it were made for our history), and mark 2 definitely existed at Sydenham (burnt down in 1936). Virtually no photos of the Hyde Park version in 1850-1851, but suddenly stacks of them for Sydenham in 1852.

A competition was held for the design and construction of mark 1, and within 3 weeks, entries were received from all over the world including Australia. How many weeks or months in those days did it take to sail from England to Australia? Hmmm. They must have used thousands of homing pigeons to deliver the bits of paperwork maybe.

All entries were rejected, then Paxton came and saved the day with his blotting paper sketch, and 5 months later, mark 1 was designed, manufactured and built. Hmmm.

Thousands of iron columns and trusses, cast and/or wrought, hundreds of thousands of glass panes made, sent down from Birmingham and installed at the rate of 18,000 a week . . . . . perfectly fitting on the trusses of course, and fastened and sealed so the wind would not blow them off and the rain would not get in. Hmmm.

And then it was all deconstructed and not only removed and transported to Sydenham and rebuilt, but enlarged, with the Thames river to cross, in a year. Yeah right, why not?

So is the Crystal Palace saga becoming click-bait, enticing impressionable people like me? There must be others out there that have come up with a truer story and facts about it? Maybe it’s old ground that real researchers don't want to revisit yet again?


----------



## SyXx (Nov 6, 2022)

The man known as Aewar is NOT the same person that created the Eweranon content.

The original guy was was on Discord for years and was always accessible when you knew were to look, I knew him under a different name. A lot of us did. We helped him come up with the Nonaware handle when we reviewed the first draft of the original series.

He disappeared from that discord channel not long after. Everyone found it strange.

Whoever that is now, sees my messages when I message him on Telegram but never responds, if it's the same guy he'd know who I was and respond but he doesn't. I struck a reasonably good relationship with this lad, for him to disappear made all of us wonder what happened, the fact this new person on Telegram is ignoring people he worked with for years tells us all it's not really our friend.

FPV Angel from APM research (great FE content) thought this was Elijah Castle all along, it's wasn't. But this new guy might be.

The whole thing is concerning.


----------



## Peabody11 (Nov 7, 2022)

SyXx said:


> The man known as Aewar is NOT the same person that created the Eweranon content.
> 
> The original guy was was on Discord for years and was always accessible when you knew were to look, I knew him under a different name. A lot of us did. We helped him come up with the Nonaware handle when we reviewed the first draft of the original series.
> 
> ...


Hi there, thanks for the heads up. Something is fishy, but maybe it's a reminder to stay focussed on the topics under discussion rather than the personalities involved. Of course we all have an individual makeup that adds to our whole collective experience here, and we should try to make allowances for things that may be outside of our normal expectations.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Nov 9, 2022)

Ewar's original LHFE was the most fascinating stuff I've ever seen.  I don't agree with all of it, but amazing stuff nonetheless.

At a certain point he said that up until now he'd gone along with the consensus created by the leading lights of the stolen history world. He named four guys, I think, including Leidtke, Van Der Bosche, Levi and one other. Then he proceeded to say it was all nonsense.  He's now produced a whole series of videos saying nothing interesting. and getting hardly any views.  He's stopped allowing the embedding of the videos, so all the sites that had amplified his content now have got blanks in them.

A lot of people have said the narrator is a well-known British actor.

Is it possible the original Ewar has been frightened off and a professional psyops team is now using the same narrator? 

There's an interesting section in one of the later 'Not' Ewar videos. He shows how the web (wiki, google) routinely put a warning above flat earth content.  He then says look. they are not bothering to put disinformation labels on our stolen history content.  So it's clear that Flat Earth is a threat to 'Them' and the stolen history is not.  We must be on the wrong track,  We need to look elsewhere.  So says the later version of Ewar who also says that everything he said before is bunk.

For context - David Icke has just been declared a terrorist by the EU.


----------



## sfwerdf234 (Nov 9, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> There's an interesting section in one of the later 'Not' Ewar videos. He shows how the web (wiki, google) routinely put a warning above flat earth content.  He then says look. they are not bothering to put disinformation labels on our stolen history content.



This is a tactic they often use. On the conspiracy board on Reddit, all flat earth submissions almost always have exactly 0 upvotes, making it look like these submissions are artificially being suppressed. Of course, any submissions with information that could pose an actual threat gets removed almost immediately or doesn't even get posted.


----------



## Just (Nov 9, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> Ewar's original LHFE was the most fascinating stuff I've ever seen.  I don't agree with all of it, but amazing stuff nonetheless.
> 
> At a certain point he said that up until now he'd gone along with the consensus created by the leading lights of the stolen history world. He named four guys, I think, including Leidtke, Van Der Bosche, Levi and one other. Then he proceeded to say it was all nonsense.  He's now produced a whole series of videos saying nothing interesting. and getting hardly any views.  He's stopped allowing the embedding of the videos, so all the sites that had amplified his content now have got blanks in them.
> 
> ...


This is what I believe is happening on this and many other truth-seeking sites. The you-know-whos have realised we’re starting to see the truth of the lies and to go down the right path so, instead of removing the crumbs we’re following, they’re scattering bagfuls of crumbs over the paths to make the pursuit impossible. But, as you said, the only way of discerning any sense of what is true is to see where they’re scattering the most stuff. Hopefully you can see what I mean in all the mixed-up metaphors.


sfwerdf234 said:


> This is a tactic they often use. On the conspiracy board on Reddit, all flat earth submissions almost always have exactly 0 upvotes, making it look like these submissions are artificially being suppressed. Of course, any submissions with information that could pose an actual threat gets removed almost immediately or doesn't even get posted.


In reference to the earlier post mentioning Jason Breshears (aka Archaix), his latest interview with Nino Rodriguez posits a simulated world not a flat earth. It just occurred to me while watching it that this would work well as controlled opposition. A flat earth means a deception so vast and deep rooted exposing thousands of scientists/ the lies of NASA and basically the whole shebang is undermined. A simulation on the other hand could allow for all possibilities being equally valid and no deception being anything but a misunderstanding of reality. On top of that, the flat earth as explained in LHFE will soon be allowing us to see lands exposed through the melting of the ice on one side and lands freezing over on the other side of our known lands - aka climate change. I’m going with the first ideas of Ewaranon on this as they rang true on so many levels for thousands of people. All other theories on our reality seem like obfuscation at this point.


----------



## sfwerdf234 (Nov 9, 2022)

Just said:


> This is what I believe is happening on this and many other truth-seeking sites. The you-know-whos have realised we’re starting to see the truth of the lies and to go down the right path so, instead of removing the crumbs we’re following, they’re scattering bagfuls of crumbs over the paths to make the pursuit impossible. But, as you said, the only way of discerning any sense of what is true is to see where they’re scattering the most stuff. Hopefully you can see what I mean in all the mixed-up metaphors.
> 
> In reference to the earlier post mentioning Jason Breshears (aka Archaix), his latest interview with Nino Rodriguez posits a simulated world not a flat earth. It just occurred to me while watching it that this would work well as controlled opposition. A flat earth means a deception so vast and deep rooted exposing thousands of scientists/ the lies of NASA and basically the whole shebang is undermined. A simulation on the other hand could allow for all possibilities being equally valid and no deception being anything but a misunderstanding of reality. On top of that, the flat earth as explained in LHFE will soon be allowing us to see lands exposed through the melting of the ice on one side and lands freezing over on the other side of our known lands - aka climate change. I’m going with the first ideas of Ewaranon on this as they rang true on so many levels for thousands of people. All other theories on our reality seem like obfuscation at this point.



What I meant by my previous comment is that they make it look like flat earth theories are suppressed, but they actually aren't. They only make it look like it's suppressed to draw in the conspiracy theory folks. 

We generally have the mainstream theory and the mainstream alternative theory. For example, for the Covid hoax we have the theory that the fake virus came from bats, and then we have the mainstream alternative theory, which is that it was released from a lab. Both are fake narratives. The truth cannot be found by looking at these two narratives. The same applies to heliocentrism and flat earth. Both are fake, the truth lies elsewhere.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Nov 9, 2022)

Just said:


> In reference to the earlier post mentioning Jason Breshears (aka Archaix), his latest interview with Nino Rodriguez posits a simulated world not a flat earth.


I'm glad you've mentioned Breshears within this context, because his stance on flat earth/geocentrism is not entirely logical. 

He basically claims that he's not a flat earther, but a simulationist, which deflects the argument altogether. By the idea of claiming to be a simulationist, he therefore indicates the belief in the concept that the physical world that we experience is a simulation, thus inevitably arriving at the conclusion that an intelligence, an architect of some sort, created this simulation, much like a computer programmer engineering a virtual reality video game. I can get with that concept very easily, however, Breshears fails to consider the most basic and fundamental concept of any engineered simulation: it is governed by foundational rules/laws/programming that allows the simulation to function with fluidity and coherency. What this means is that even if/when we recognize that what we live in is indeed a simulation, we are still bound by the physics that have been programmed and embedded within this simulation. 

Having established this, it becomes obvious that the pseudo physics of the NASA spinning globe model does not conform to the actual simulation that we experience on a daily basis within this simulation: a stationary plane with the above luminaries moving in cyclic succession that we set our watches by, the real-time matrix by which we frame and chronicle our life experiences under. Breshears puts forth the erroneous concept that because we live in a simulation, multiple and contradictory models can and do exist simultaneously, when in reality, the simulation only adheres to one kind of physics. The physics that NASA are pushing can only be perpetuated by hefty doses of CGI and incessant and pervasive pseudo-scientific propaganda that cannot be measured or duplicated by any real experiment.

Breshears adheres to a specific faith in a repeating cycle that occurs every 138 years that he calls the "Phoenix Phenomenon". This again points to the idea that he believes the simulation to follow certain fundamental laws built into its governing backbone. I have addressed this with Jason on many of his videos in the comments section. He either repeats his "Simulationist versus Flat Earth" mantra, or ignores my comments altogether.

I know this may seem to go beyond the scope of this thread, but there are many similarities between Breshears and Aewar that inevitably become linked by acute observers who are looking for better answers and are drawn into their fascinating and provocative content.

Another thing both Breshears and Aewar have in common is that they both adhere to the Scaligerian-Petavius historical model, which Fomenko scientifically obliterates in his New Chronology series, among other works. Serious and authentic researchers, especially of their caliber should at least be willing to acknowledge Fomenko's groundbreaking discoveries, which have yet to be debunked, and to then seriously address, especially if they choose to dismiss and then maintain faith in an obviously erroneous historical model. When I have more thoroughly processed Fomenko's voluminous work, I plan on making future threads that will dive into the meat of his hypothesis.


----------



## Safranek (Nov 9, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Another thing both Breshears and Aewar have in common is that they both


... began their channels claiming a flat earth, maybe to attract a certain group of inquiring minds, and then veered off into other directions leading the target audience into no-man's-land.


----------



## Just (Nov 9, 2022)

sfwerdf234 said:


> What I meant by my previous comment is that they make it look like flat earth theories are suppressed, but they actually aren't. They only make it look like it's suppressed to draw in the conspiracy theory folks.
> 
> We generally have the mainstream theory and the mainstream alternative theory. For example, for the Covid hoax we have the theory that the fake virus came from bats, and then we have the mainstream alternative theory, which is that it was released from a lab. Both are fake narratives. The truth cannot be found by looking at these two narratives. The same applies to heliocentrism and flat earth. Both are fake, the truth lies elsewhere.


If it is true that flat earth theories aren’t actively suppressed, they are undoubtedly ridiculed to such an extent that to even hint at the possibility is enough to have you branded as an insane fool and all other ideas you may hold are thereby tarred with the same brush. That to me is a form of suppression not by TPTB but by the MSM. When I told family members what I believed they were seriously worried about me even more than a belief in satanic cults or aliens or lizard people all of which may be true but all of which lack the credible evidence that FE does. Unlike the belief in aliens which relies on the presence of something and the need to take pictures of that evidence, the FE could be dismissed today with just one non- composite picture of earth from a satellite or space shuttle. Just one and I’ll stop believing it. No? I thought not.


----------



## Gladius (Nov 9, 2022)

The thing about certain subjects being targeted/censored on the internet has more to do with volume and the level of 'hijacking' rather than how dangerous the truth of it is.

"Stolen history" is not more dangerous than "Flat earth" and vice versa, that's a narrow way to look at it. What matters is the way and approach the info is being transmitted to the audience, the way it is digested.
Flat Earth in itself could be a false theory, but what matters is how it opens the mind for people. Every person has a barrier, a level of reality he's ready to question. "Flat Earth" breaks a deep hole in that barrier, and eventually one may end up not subscribing to the flat earth, but instead allow himself to question many other things. The same applies for stolen history, but it takes more effort. If one makes a "half assed" look into stole history, it will not break his reality, rather he'd probably turn more supportive of the culture he belives is elite.

So as I was saying, volume and approach. Flat Earth has a hundred times the volume of stolen history on the net. F.E can be compressed to easily digestable approach (for example, just citing Bible quotes and telling people to repent for believing the globe), or use memed examples to demonstrate claims, and avoid getting into anything scientific. On the contrary, stolen history topics (still) require a higher level of engagement and research from the average reader to understand them. Yes, there's plenty of "compressed" content for easy digest, but it doesn't do the same effect as in compressed FE content, as the subject itself is wide and detailed, history must be attacked or compared from a thousand angles, while in FE one can try to use 1 angle to "put the nail in the coffin". I hope the conclusion is clear, that FE requires less to hook the reader into it. (Although earth shape is no less rich of a subject).

Fear is also an aspect here.
The controllers want people to live in fear, mostly of the unexpected.
If a certain subject is eye opening, but at the same time the characters in its center are good at fear mongering, then it still serves the controllers.
Back in Covid, most alt channels portrayed an image as if the pandemic will never end, they'll put the whole world in a camp and never let you out without a shot in the arm. Played right where the controllers like us: afraid.
In the same way, if a truth channel knows how to hook his content into fear and hopelessness, no reason to chase it. In FE, also, the "market" is already saturated with shills and intel operatives, so they're particularly interested in shutting down genuine discussions so that people flock to the channels they run.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Nov 9, 2022)

sfwerdf234 said:


> What I meant by my previous comment is that they make it look like flat earth theories are suppressed, but they actually aren't. They only make it look like it's suppressed to draw in the conspiracy theory folks.



I've posted on this several times.  The entire history of Flat Earth is being re-written even as we speak.  I went to school in the 1970s and everyone was taught a specific narrative, which is -

In the late 1400s, everyone believed the Earth was flat and if you sailed too far, you would fall off the edge.  Columbus set out to prove everyone wrong by sailing from Europe all the way round the world to India.  Nobody knew America existed.  Columbus failed in his original objective, but discovered America instead.  That's why, to this day, we call the Native Americans 'Indians.'  Everyone was taught this story for several generations before mine.  I've even posted a link to a song from the 1960s 'They all laughed at Christopher Columbus when he said the world was round.'

Furthermore, I was taught at school that Mankind had believed the Earth was flat for one and a half thousand years, during the Roman era, the medieval catholic church, and right up to Columbus.

Now, they are trying to tell us that Mankind has always believed the Earth was round, ever since Eratosthenes first measured the circumference of Earth in the 3rd century BC.
Eratosthenes - Wikipedia


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Nov 9, 2022)

Just said:


> they are undoubtedly ridiculed to such an extent that to even hint at the possibility is enough to have you branded as an insane fool and all other ideas you may hold are thereby tarred with the same brush.


When exposed to new information that frees up understanding, it is not only quite liberating, but can also be quite dangerous, especially when such information leads to exposures of deeper coverups. Truth seeking is not for the faint of heart. There are many traps set that are designed to intimidate truth seekers into breaking off their pursuit. It can cost relationships and quickly sever deep ties. As one continues to learn to navigate these traps, discretion and wisdom is acquired. There is no easy way to teach one how to become a stealth researcher, carefully vetting those in whom they choose to share their findings, but it is a skill that must be acquired, especially in times where deception and censorship rules social media.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Nov 24, 2022)

Does anyone know how to find Ewar's original videos?  I have the LHFE parts 1-7, what I'm interested in is the other long video that had showed magnetic levitation as a mechanism for explaining the sun and moon, and also the film of the sun disappearing over the horizon only to reappear when the camera zoomed in.  I've forgotten what is was called.

The links I had saved all point to video no longer exists.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## Just (Nov 24, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> Does anyone know how to find Ewar's original videos?  I have the LHFE parts 1-7, what I'm interested in is the other long video that had showed magnetic levitation as a mechanism for explaining the sun and moon, and also the film of the sun disappearing over the horizon only the reappear when the camera zoomed in.  I've forgotten what is was called.
> 
> The links I had saved all point to video no longer exists.  Can anyone help me?


I think it’s called What on Earth Happened


----------



## Quiahuitl (Nov 24, 2022)

Just said:


> I think it’s called What on Earth Happened



Brilliant!  Thanks.  I'm downloading a copy now.


----------



## mifletzet (Nov 24, 2022)

Just said:


> I think it’s called What on Earth Happened



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S972tpMDHMI_


----------



## Safranek (Nov 28, 2022)

Here's an TOC with timestamp for the video:

0:00 - Part One: "Turning Inwards"
7:19 - Part Two: "Of Maps and Magicians"
34:40 - Part Three: "Flattening the Curve"
57:16 - Part Four: "Vanishing Points & the Old Clock"
1:21:34 - Part Five: "The Red Shield"
1:47:28 - Part Six: "Infiltration Instead of Invasion"
2:11:36 - Part Seven: "Eyes Wide Open"
3:01:55 - Part Eight: "The Looking Glass"
3:59:06 - Part Nine: "Panic"
4:37:30 - Part Ten: "The Energetic Earth"
5:24:53 - Part Eleven: "The Bumblebee & the Hexagon"
6:07:37 - Part Twelve: "Stranger than Fiction"
7:04:43 - Part Thirteen: "Down the Rabbit Hole"

... and a suggestion. You may want to play it at 1.25 speed to get through it quicker.


----------



## LukeBridgeman (Nov 28, 2022)

Ewaranon will always have a place in my heart for awakening me to subjects of Tartaria and Flat earth, i was a full delusional glober wouldn’t even blink an eye at the subject yet i was so open to any other 'Conspiracy ' theory.
I Don’t personally think he’s  shifty and besides i try not to get to paranoid about these so called 'shills' or 'ops' because anyone who is spreading truth outside of the narratives is helping in some what way. I have sent his history of flat earth to many people over telegram in the last two years and they’ve all become more open minded in what we’ve been taught...so thats a win in my eyes.


----------



## mifletzet (Nov 29, 2022)

'Static in the Attic' joins the camp of Wooden Nickels and Ewaranon in attempting to deflate the Tartarian Mysticial Narrative?

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki-y1duSEYY_


----------



## Lightseeker (Nov 29, 2022)

I like how Ewaranon went from questioning the narrative, to spreading it.


----------

